#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Hoofddoekjesverbod, het zou verboden moeten worden...

## Kid Capri

Zwart, wit, rood, blauw, groen en zelfs geel. In klas 3A van de Mondriaan MBO in Den Haag worden ze gedragen in alle kleuren. Het hoofddoekje. Vreemd hoe een bedekkingsmiddel zoveel stof kan doen opwaaien. In de klas is al meer dan eens gediscussieerd over hetgeen dat veel islamitische meisjes vrezen. Namelijk het hoofddoekjesverbod. Nadat men in het Franse parlement, als het eerste Westers land, een wet heeft aangenomen waarin het dragen van religieuze symbolen op openbare scholen wordt verboden, zit de schrik er flink in. Hier en daar klinken zelfs strijdlustige kreten. 'Als ze mijn hoofddoek wil verbieden, krijgen ze problemen met alle moslims in Nederland,' stelt de 19-jarige Nama Belzouar. Ze vervolgt: 'Het is toch vreemd dat je je haren wel paars mag spuiten, maar een hoofddoek dragen niet wordt getolereerd?'

De kans is groot dat Nama binnenkort de daad bij het woord moet voegen. Het is alsof men in Frankrijk een voorste dominosteen heeft omgetikt. Want in navolging van de Haantjes, discussieert men in Belgi en Nederland ook al over een mogelijke invoering van het verbod op religieuze symbolen (bij/in/op openbare instellingen). In Belgi heeft premier Verhofstadt de woorden 'op korte termijn' al in de mond genomen, hetgeen dat duidt op een parlementair debat dat niet lang meer op zich zal laten wachten. En in Nederland onderneemt Leefbaar Rotterdam pogingen om het heilig huisje van de religieuze symbolen omver te werpen.

In een gedragspatroon dat we gewend zijn van de huidige politieke partijen, hebben verschillende figuren in ons Den Haag alvast een maatschappelijke discussie op gang gebracht. Op die manier probeert iedere politieke partij zijn naam te verbinden aan een mogelijk verbod. En op die manier zal tijdens de eerstvolgende verkiezingen geen lijsttrekker meer kunnen worden aangevallen op zijn/haar (te) lakse aanpak van migranten en minderheden. Immers, op het binnenhof kent men sinds 2002 het credo: 'de aanpak v/d Marokkaan bepaalt het succes van je loopbaan.'

Politici die te ijver strijden voor de behartiging van een belang (in dit geval het belang van de samenleving bij een seculiere staat en een neutrale overheid) vervallen in mijn ogen vaak tot onvervalste redenaars van duizend-en-n nachten. De meest vreemde argumenten zijn aangevoerd om hun standpunt tegen de hoofddoek kracht bij te zetten. Zo vond LPF'er Eerdmans dat een hoofddoek het gehoor van islamitische meisjes belemmert en zij zodoende niet in staat zijn om de les te volgen. Het gevolg: een leerachterstand en een slechte integratie. Alsof deze politieke groenkijker, die eens op een lezing zwoer dat criminaliteit in de genen van de Marokkaan zit, enige nacht zal wakker liggen van het feit dat die arme moslimmeisjes die leraar Rekenen niet kunnen verstaan. Het is toch van d'n zotte, zou men hier in Brabant zeggen.

Nederland, ooit supertolerant, ooit toonaangevend in de behandeling van minderheden. Waar in de jaren 90 bij de Duitsers de brandbommen bij Turkse immigranten naar binnenvlogen, verguisde de polder Janmaat om zijn kortzichtige visie op een multi-diverse samenleving. En waar in Antwerpen het Vlaamse Blok uitgroeide tot de grootste partij, riepen Nederlandse gezagsdragers dat het in bijvoorbeeld Amsterdam nooit zover mag komen.
Erg spijtig dat men nu de zeilen heeft bijgedraaid. Niet toevallig aan het begin van een economische recessie, is ook de neergang van de multi-culturele (en multi-religieuze) samenleving in gang gezet. Het feit dat men in Frankrijk, het land van de filosofen Rousseau en Dardenne die spraken over de onvervreemdbare individuele vrijheden, heeft besloten tot het invoeren van een maatregel die de Europese moslims nog sterker het gevoel geeft dat zij de rekening betalen voor '11 september' kan ik niet door mijn rationele denkmachine halen. Maar dat men in Nederland, na het enorme aandeel dat het land heeft gehad in het opstellen van de Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens, voorzichtig een voorprocedure is gestart om de rechten van een minderheid in pijnlijke mate te beperken, doet mijn geloof in een rechtvaardige wereld nog meer slinken. 

Eigenlijk heb ik mijn geloof ingeruild voor een grammetje hoop. Want hopen doe ik elke avond voor het slapengaan. Ik hoop op een nieuwe dag. Een dag waarop iemand opstaat om ons wakker te schudden. Om ons te vertellen dat alle integratierapporten, inburgeringsvoorstellen, onderzoekscommissies een tijdszonde zijn. Om ons te vertellen dat onze samenleving nog nooit zoveel tegenstellingen heeft gekend. En om ons te leren dat alleen een dialoog op basis van wederzijds begrip en respect ons nader tot elkander zal weten te brengen. Op de weg van de huidige aanpak zie ik enkel onoverwinnelijke hindernissen. Vreemd genoeg blijven we voortrazen op deze toer. Om het maar in de woorden van een Marokkaanse rapper te stellen: Waar gaat dit heen?

 :knipoog: 

K.

----------


## NAOUAL_M

wollahilah, waar gaat dit toch heen?

echte discriminatie vind ik dat, dit land wordt steeds onaardiger heb ik gemerkt!


No,

----------


## habiba1717

salaam alaikoem,

awel ik vind dat je echt gelijk hebt hoor. seg wa denken die ongelovigen eigenlijk dat ze zijn ons onze hoofddoek te willen weg nemen? Ik vind dat we moeten opkomen voor onze rechten!
ik vind je bericht echt goed :wow:  en ik ben blij dat ik het gelezen heb en ik ga het voor een examen voor school gebruiken omdat ik het echt goed vind.
ik hoop dat je het niet erg vind... 

moge allah je wensen in vervulling laten gaan

salaam alaikoem je zus habiba

----------


## SuiKeRKLoNTje

Mash' Allah...  :Smilie:  


Kidje de Groot...  :grote grijns:

----------


## crosscrew

Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.

WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 

De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.

Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!

EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!

----------


## illmatik

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!*


We zullen de inlichtingendiensten eens even op jou zetten. Wij moeten niets van terroristen hebben.



@ Kidje: goed stuk, niets aan toe te voegen.

----------


## layaal

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*


er zijn ook vrouwen die het zelf willen dragen.en andere die het moeten dragen jah dat vind ik ook dom.als je het wilt dragen 1:draag het goed en bedenk ook alles 2:gaat het niet als versiersel dragen is haram.3: je moet het zelf willen en niet gedwongen dragen.

----------


## layaal

> _Geplaatst door illmatik_ 
> *We zullen de inlichtingendiensten eens even op jou zetten. Wij moeten niets van terroristen hebben.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kidje: goed stuk, niets aan toe te voegen.*



jah tog er zijn genoeg terroristen op de wereld hoeft er nog een bij  :jammer:   :Mad:

----------


## NAOUAL_M

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*




HIhih grapjas,

volgens mij zit er ergens een draadje los ....  :sniper:  

volgens mij? volgens mij?  :verward:  ....... Zeker weten!!!


No,

----------


## Kid Capri

Crosscrew.

Je komt over als een basisscholiertje op een crossfiets. Ga gauw nog een rondje fietsen op je BMX, want van rationeel denken heb jij geen kaas gegeten. En mocht je blijven raaskallen, verwijs ik je graag door naar een geestelijke verwant: Theo van Gogh. En toevalligerwijs houdt die zeekoe ook nog eens van kleine jongetjes... :knipoog: .

K.

P.S. Alle andere posters: thnx 4 de moeite... :knipoog: .

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*


 Om eerlijk te zijn terroriseer je mij met je Nederlandse spelling...
Je moet terug gaan naar een 'spellingspsychiater' ook schoollerraar genoemd.  :wow:

----------


## Futbolista_fem

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Zwart, wit, rood, blauw, groen en zelfs geel. In klas 3A van de Mondriaan MBO in Den Haag worden ze gedragen in alle kleuren. Het hoofddoekje. Vreemd hoe een bedekkingsmiddel zoveel stof kan doen opwaaien. In de klas is al meer dan eens gediscussieerd over hetgeen dat veel islamitische meisjes vrezen. Namelijk het hoofddoekjesverbod. Nadat men in het Franse parlement, als het eerste Westers land, een wet heeft aangenomen waarin het dragen van religieuze symbolen op openbare scholen wordt verboden, zit de schrik er flink in. Hier en daar klinken zelfs strijdlustige kreten. 'Als ze mijn hoofddoek wil verbieden, krijgen ze problemen met alle moslims in Nederland,' stelt de 19-jarige Nama Belzouar. Ze vervolgt: 'Het is toch vreemd dat je je haren wel paars mag spuiten, maar een hoofddoek dragen niet wordt getolereerd?'
> 
> De kans is groot dat Nama binnenkort de daad bij het woord moet voegen. Het is alsof men in Frankrijk een voorste dominosteen heeft omgetikt. Want in navolging van de Haantjes, discussieert men in Belgi en Nederland ook al over een mogelijke invoering van het verbod op religieuze symbolen (bij/in/op openbare instellingen). In Belgi heeft premier Verhofstadt de woorden 'op korte termijn' al in de mond genomen, hetgeen dat duidt op een parlementair debat dat niet lang meer op zich zal laten wachten. En in Nederland onderneemt Leefbaar Rotterdam pogingen om het heilig huisje van de religieuze symbolen omver te werpen.
> 
> In een gedragspatroon dat we gewend zijn van de huidige politieke partijen, hebben verschillende figuren in ons Den Haag alvast een maatschappelijke discussie op gang gebracht. Op die manier probeert iedere politieke partij zijn naam te verbinden aan een mogelijk verbod. En op die manier zal tijdens de eerstvolgende verkiezingen geen lijsttrekker meer kunnen worden aangevallen op zijn/haar (te) lakse aanpak van migranten en minderheden. Immers, op het binnenhof kent men sinds 2002 het credo: 'de aanpak v/d Marokkaan bepaalt het succes van je loopbaan.'
> 
> Politici die te ijver strijden voor de behartiging van een belang (in dit geval het belang van de samenleving bij een seculiere staat en een neutrale overheid) vervallen in mijn ogen vaak tot onvervalste redenaars van duizend-en-n nachten. De meest vreemde argumenten zijn aangevoerd om hun standpunt tegen de hoofddoek kracht bij te zetten. Zo vond LPF'er Eerdmans dat een hoofddoek het gehoor van islamitische meisjes belemmert en zij zodoende niet in staat zijn om de les te volgen. Het gevolg: een leerachterstand en een slechte integratie. Alsof deze politieke groenkijker, die eens op een lezing zwoer dat criminaliteit in de genen van de Marokkaan zit, enige nacht zal wakker liggen van het feit dat die arme moslimmeisjes die leraar Rekenen niet kunnen verstaan. Het is toch van d'n zotte, zou men hier in Brabant zeggen.
> 
> ...


Mijn terugkomst op maroc.nl wordt steeds meer versneld door dit soort schrijfwerken. Touch!  :Smilie:

----------


## PSyCHOBOy

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*


De nazi's ook niet.
 :melk:

----------


## 1984TK

mooi stukje topicstarter.

nederlanders zijn erg makkelijk beinvloedbaar. de algemene opinie kan binnen relatief korte tijd schommelen van de ene extreem in de andere.
wij hebben geen zware principes waar we ons aan vasthouden, onze oordelen verkrijgen we voornamenlijk vanuit externe bronnen als de media en mensen in onze omgeving.

de oplossing tot de huidige afbraak van onze tolerantie is uit eigen initiatief de beeldvorming over marokkanen aanpassen.
wij luisteren niet naar balkenende als hij begint over normen en waarden. kom op voor jullie zelf, overtuig de massa van jullie goede bedoelingen. verzin enkele akties, zoek nederlanders die jullie hiermee willen helpen. organiseer een grote markt met allerlei lekker eten. zulke dingetjes. en bovenal, laat duidelijk merken dat jullie je distantieeren van de probleemjongeren en denk mee met het zoeken naar oplossingen hiervoor. toon inititief en zoek de media op. het is allemaal heel kinderachtig maar zo werkt het spelletje nou eenmaal.

als jullie je van je best kant laten zien doen de nederlanders dat ook. maar ik vrees toch echt dat jullie de eerste stap moeten zetten om de boel wakker te schudden. 

de zomer komt eraan en dat lijkt me de perfecte tijd om wat dingen te veranderen.

----------


## ibouwen

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Crosscrew.
> 
> Je komt over als een basisscholiertje op een crossfiets. Ga gauw nog een rondje fietsen op je BMX, want van rationeel denken heb jij geen kaas gegeten. En mocht je blijven raaskallen, verwijs ik je graag door naar een geestelijke verwant: Theo van Gogh. En toevalligerwijs houdt die zeekoe ook nog eens van kleine jongetjes....
> 
> K.
> 
> P.S. Alle andere posters: thnx 4 de moeite....*



Ale meneer Capri, ge haalt de woorden uit m'n mond. Ik moet zeggen dat nazicrossfietssletje wel erg uit z'n varkensnek kletst! Maar wat doet ge tegen dat uitschot. Psychiater zal ook niet helpen, want racisme is niet te verhelpen zunne. Het is gewoon een ziekte waar alleen God de medicijnen voor heeft.

Maar meneer Capri, het was me een genoegen om zo'n mooi stukske tekst te mogen lezen. Zoals wij in borgerhout zeggen..AF

----------


## khalidoen

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*


  :aftel:   :aftel:   :aftel:  

Vieze zionist!!!!!!!
Als ik jou op straat tegenkom dan durf je dat niet te zeggen......
ik zal je niet slaan, maar dat zegt genoeg over jouw manier vandenken....Je bent gewoon een walgelijk ventje dat zich achter zijn pc schuil houdt en daar alles zegt wat je wil zeggen, maar ervoor uitkomen hoooo maar......
Ik hoefde alleen maar naar dat zielige vlagje te kijken en ik wist genoeg.....Weet je wie de echte bewoners zijn van Palestina?
Vraag maar aan je verdoemde familie.....dat zijn de Kanaanieten....en dus geen israelieten!!!!!!!Maar de waarheid zal zeker zegevieren Inshallah.....En nog iets.....in marokko zijn er genoeg Joden die hun geloof mogen praktiseren.....waarom niet omgekeerd?Omdat je weet dat dat de waarheid is!!!!!Kortom....je bent een zielig mannetje met een zeer bekrompen gedachtengang....maar jij komt jezelf nog weleens tegen....En wat doe je op deze site trouwens?Tenzij je een marokaanse jood bent.....hahahaha Tzzzzzzzzzzz Aliek

----------


## khalidoen

Asalamoe Aleikoem Wa Rahmatoelah.....

Ik wil bij deze mijn petje afdoen van het mooie verslag ....
Heel goed,duidelijk en verhelderend...
Daar wil ik mijn eigen mening/gedachte op loslaten.....
En die is als volgt;
We leven in dit land.....Nederland
Je mag naar de coffeeshop om te blowen
Je kan overal alcohol kopen
Je mag naar de wallen naar die onrijne vrouwen......(die tegenwoordig
een T-biljet kunnen invullen voor teruggave!!!!)
Je mag hard-drugs gebruiken.....als je junk bent kan je zelfs ervoor naar de apotheker.......
Mannen mogen in dit land met elkaar trouwen en als dat nog niet gek genoeg is mogen ze ook nog een kind adopteren.....alsof het een pakje thee is die je bij Appiehapie kan kopen.....
Mannen/vrouwen mogen zichzelf ook nog eens van geslacht laten veranderen!!!Dit zijn allemaal dingen waar een gemiddelde nederlander
niet wakker van ligt.....Zegt ie; Daa moet allemaal kunnen heej!!!!

Maar als we het over de hoofddoek gaan hebben Oei Oei!!!!!
Rwina!!!!!!Heel Nederland ligt op zijn kop.....
Dus wat kan zelfs mijn neefie van 4 jaar concluderen?

Dames en heren er is gewoon een Moslimhaat,,,,
Alles wat met moslims heeft te maken is taboe!!!
Dus wat moeten wij doen ?
Onze Oemma sterker te maken door elkaar de Islaam te leren kennen..en praktiseren.....Een nederlander zal je echt niet vies aankijken als je naast hem een biertje aan het zuipen bent...of een of andere slechte daad aan het verrichten bent......
Maar als je een moslim bent die zich van alle slechte daden probeert
te onthouden....jaaaaa dan is het gedaan....want dan ben je een slapende cel.....

Lmohiem....ik kan hier jaren over typen ik denk dat het niet helpt
die haat zal blijven)en dat terwijl er veel nederlanders per jaar bekeren tot de islaam, zij zien dus wel de waarheid....Al hamdoelileh....want daar heb ik erg veel respect voor....Mashallah
Zoooo ik ben mijn eitje kwijt en ik hoop dat dit voor sommge een verhedering zal zijn....al weet ik wel dat de meeste het weten.]alleen moet je er maar eens bij stilstaan...want het is gewoon......
En Allah swt weet het het beste........

Khalid....

P.S. Ik wil graag de groeten doen aan de echte beesten.....
Ik leef nog steeds en denk vaak aan jullie.....want die tijd vergeet ik echt niet.......al hoop ik dat jullie ook de waarheid in hebben gezien.

----------


## 1984TK

> _Geplaatst door khalidoen_ 
> *Asalamoe Aleikoem Wa Rahmatoelah.....
> 
> Ik wil bij deze mijn petje afdoen van het mooie verslag ....
> Heel goed,duidelijk en verhelderend...
> Daar wil ik mijn eigen mening/gedachte op loslaten.....
> En die is als volgt;
> We leven in dit land.....Nederland
> Je mag naar de coffeeshop om te blowen
> ...


Khalid. Ondanks dat ik u zeer goed kan begrijpen vraag ik toch om de zaak ook van de kant van de gemm. zondige nederlander te bekijken. Zij hebben niet het geluk gehad te zijn opgegroeid met de woorden van een god. Alleen en eenzaam moeten zij hun weg vinden.
Toeval heeft ervoor gezorgt dat het bewustzijn dat in uw lichaam huist dit voorrecht wel heeft mogen genieten. Maar hoe kunt u dan de ander veroordelen? god/allah/boeddha/ect. is alles, dus ook uw medemens.
Zie hun akties dus als onpersoonlijk, zij weten niet beter, zijn het slachtoffer van oorzaak en gevolg. heb geduld, want waar domheid heerst zal kennis rijzen. het ga u goed.

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door 1984TK_ 
> *mooi stukje topicstarter.
> 
> nederlanders zijn erg makkelijk beinvloedbaar. de algemene opinie kan binnen relatief korte tijd schommelen van de ene extreem in de andere.
> wij hebben geen zware principes waar we ons aan vasthouden, onze oordelen verkrijgen we voornamenlijk vanuit externe bronnen als de media en mensen in onze omgeving.
> 
> de oplossing tot de huidige afbraak van onze tolerantie is uit eigen initiatief de beeldvorming over marokkanen aanpassen.
> wij luisteren niet naar balkenende als hij begint over normen en waarden. kom op voor jullie zelf, overtuig de massa van jullie goede bedoelingen. verzin enkele akties, zoek nederlanders die jullie hiermee willen helpen. organiseer een grote markt met allerlei lekker eten. zulke dingetjes. en bovenal, laat duidelijk merken dat jullie je distantieeren van de probleemjongeren en denk mee met het zoeken naar oplossingen hiervoor. toon inititief en zoek de media op. het is allemaal heel kinderachtig maar zo werkt het spelletje nou eenmaal.
> 
> ...


tjaa... waar zou ik de Nederlanders van mijn goedheid moeten overtuigen. je gaat er toch van te voren van uit dat iemand niet per definitie slecht is tenminste..... zo denk ik. vertel dat eens

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*


ennn toen.... kwam ze er zeker achter dat je gewoon blauw was omdat je een paar flinke tikken hebt gekregen. Misschien door een moslim haha, zieligerd

 :stomp:   :stomp:   :stomp:  
 :auw2:   :auw2:   :auw2:  


inderdaad waar blijven die goede oude tijden

----------


## 1984TK

> _Geplaatst door nounzja_ 
> *tjaa... waar zou ik de Nederlanders van moeten overtuigen. vertel dat eens*


dat we elkaars gelijken zijn. 
dat godsdienst niet primitief en achterhaalt is.
dat de moslimgemeenschap zich distantieert van aanslagen in de naam van Allah(zoals de imam onlangs verkondigde, bravo)
ectera ectera
zet uw cultuur in een goed daglicht. dwing tot non-generalisatie.

in de eerste plaats zou dit niet nodig zijn. maar er zijn nou eenmaal haatgevoelens jegens de buitenlanders vanwege de associatie met geweld. als "gast" is uw positie dan erg kwetsbaar en dient er een wedergeluid te komen om enkele zaken recht te zetten.

maargoed het is jullie lot. je kunt alles over je heen laten komen. het laten escaleren.
van mij zul je geen last hebben maar over sommige landgenoten heb ik mijn twijfels.

accepteren en zwijgen is jullie goed recht. maar denk eraan dat criminele jongeren van marokkaanse afkomst dit niet zullen doen, en de media evenmin. en zolang zij de beeldvorming over de allochtoon bepalen geef ik jullie weinig kans op begrip in onze samenleving.

misschien welvan uw nederlandse buurman, of collega, degene die weten dat ze een mens voor zich hebben, maar niet van de anonieme massa.

----------


## sammra17

je hebt gelijk... hijkan alles zeggen maar wat hij wil.. via de pc.
ik zou persies het zelfde doen.. ik zou hem in elkaan slaan...  :stomp:  
hou je praatjes maar voor je... quote

----------


## dietsetrots

Wel vreemd dat jullie telkens het woord discriminatie gebruiken. Vooral in dit verhaal geef je zelf aan dat er niks van klopt, bedankt daarvoor; dan hoef ik dat niet zelf te doen. Jullie willen graag als gelijken gezien worden. Dat worden jullie al! En zodra het in jullie nadeel komt; Nou dan hebben wij het gedaan hoor!!! Dan zijn wij racisten, en wij discrimineren. Das niet eerlijk! 
We wonen nog wel in Nederland, en we handhaven de Nederlandse wetten. In die wetten staat ook dat het bijvoorbeeld in een openbaar gebouw als scholen niet toegestaan is om een hoofd-deksel te dragen.
Onder hoofd-deksel versta ik OOK de hoofddoek. Net zoals een pet. 
Ik mag geen pet op, jullie geen hoofddoek.
Das toch eerlijk! Ik kan ook zeggen dat ik van datgeen waar ik in geloof een pet moet dragen, maar jongens kom op nou! das toch ook waanzin.
Laten we even rel blijven, en niet zo kinderachtig doen om te strijden voor het voortbestaan van de hoofddoek. Waar zijn we nou mee bezig? Doe die doeken af, dan zijn jullie veeeeeeeeeeel mooier!!!

----------


## dietsetrots

> _Geplaatst door 1984TK_ 
> *Khalid. Ondanks dat ik u zeer goed kan begrijpen vraag ik toch om de zaak ook van de kant van de gemm. zondige nederlander te bekijken. Zij hebben niet het geluk gehad te zijn opgegroeid met de woorden van een god. Alleen en eenzaam moeten zij hun weg vinden.
> Toeval heeft ervoor gezorgt dat het bewustzijn dat in uw lichaam huist dit voorrecht wel heeft mogen genieten. Maar hoe kunt u dan de ander veroordelen? god/allah/boeddha/ect. is alles, dus ook uw medemens.
> Zie hun akties dus als onpersoonlijk, zij weten niet beter, zijn het slachtoffer van oorzaak en gevolg. heb geduld, want waar domheid heerst zal kennis rijzen. het ga u goed.*


Volgens onderstaande zinnen uit de Koran kan dat niet !

3.118 O gij die gelooft, neemt buiten uw volk geen ander tot intieme vrienden; zij zullen niet in gebreke blijven u te benadelen. Zij houden van leedvermaak. Nijd laten zij blijken en wat hun innerlijk verbergt is nog erger. 
4.56 Gewis, degenen die Onze tekenen verwerpen zullen Wij weldra het Vuur doen binnengaan. Wij zullen hen telkens, wanneer hun huiden zijn verbrand, andere huiden er voor in de plaats geven; opdat zij de straf ten volle zullen ondergaan. 
4.101 Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u. 
5.51 O, gij die gelooft, neemt de Joden en de Christenen niet tot vrienden. Zij zijn elkanders vrienden. En wie uwer hen tot vrienden neemt, is inderdaad n hunner. 
5.60 Zeg: "Zal ik u vertellen over degenen wier straf bij Allah erger is dan dit? Dezen zijn het, die Allah heeft vervloekt en over wie Hij Zijn toorn heeft uitgestort en van wie Hij apen, zwijnen en duivelsdienaren heeft gemaakt. Dezen zijn inderdaad in een slechte toestand en ver van het rechte pad afgedwaald." 
8.22 Voorzeker, erger dan de beesten zijn in de ogen van Allah de doven en de stommen die niet willen begrijpen. 
9.23 O gij, die gelooft, neemt uw vaders en uw broeders niet tot vrienden als zij ongeloof boven geloof verkiezen. En wie onder u met hen bevriend is behoort tot de overtreders. 
98.6 Voorwaar, de ongelovigen onder de mensen van het boek (Joden en Christenen) en de afgodendienaren zullen in het vuur der hel geworpen worden. Zij zijn de slechtsten der schepselen.
4.101 Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u. 
5.51 O, gij die gelooft, neemt de Joden en de Christenen niet tot vrienden. 
2.191 En doodt hen (de ongelovigen), waar gij hen ook ontmoet en drijft hen uit, vanwaar zij u hebben uitgedreven; want vervolging is erger dan doden.
4.101 Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u

Groeten!

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door dietsetrots_ 
> *Volgens onderstaande zinnen uit de Koran kan dat niet !
> 
> 3.118 O gij die gelooft, neemt buiten uw volk geen ander tot intieme vrienden; zij zullen niet in gebreke blijven u te benadelen. Zij houden van leedvermaak. Nijd laten zij blijken en wat hun innerlijk verbergt is nog erger. 
> 4.56 Gewis, degenen die Onze tekenen verwerpen zullen Wij weldra het Vuur doen binnengaan. Wij zullen hen telkens, wanneer hun huiden zijn verbrand, andere huiden er voor in de plaats geven; opdat zij de straf ten volle zullen ondergaan. 
> 4.101 Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u. 
> 5.51 O, gij die gelooft, neemt de Joden en de Christenen niet tot vrienden. Zij zijn elkanders vrienden. En wie uwer hen tot vrienden neemt, is inderdaad n hunner. 
> 5.60 Zeg: "Zal ik u vertellen over degenen wier straf bij Allah erger is dan dit? Dezen zijn het, die Allah heeft vervloekt en over wie Hij Zijn toorn heeft uitgestort en van wie Hij apen, zwijnen en duivelsdienaren heeft gemaakt. Dezen zijn inderdaad in een slechte toestand en ver van het rechte pad afgedwaald." 
> 8.22 Voorzeker, erger dan de beesten zijn in de ogen van Allah de doven en de stommen die niet willen begrijpen. 
> ...



Dit is nog vriendelijk bewoordt. Ik zie eerder een paar citaten met een aantal nummer ervoor (ik wil daarmee zeggen dat het geen duidelijke verwijzingen zijn). Zal ik jouw boek eens even openen....

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door dietsetrots_ 
> *Volgens onderstaande zinnen uit de Koran kan dat niet !
> 
> 3.118 O gij die gelooft, neemt buiten uw volk geen ander tot intieme vrienden; zij zullen niet in gebreke blijven u te benadelen. Zij houden van leedvermaak. Nijd laten zij blijken en wat hun innerlijk verbergt is nog erger. 
> 4.56 Gewis, degenen die Onze tekenen verwerpen zullen Wij weldra het Vuur doen binnengaan. Wij zullen hen telkens, wanneer hun huiden zijn verbrand, andere huiden er voor in de plaats geven; opdat zij de straf ten volle zullen ondergaan. 
> 4.101 Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u. 
> 5.51 O, gij die gelooft, neemt de Joden en de Christenen niet tot vrienden. Zij zijn elkanders vrienden. En wie uwer hen tot vrienden neemt, is inderdaad n hunner. 
> 5.60 Zeg: "Zal ik u vertellen over degenen wier straf bij Allah erger is dan dit? Dezen zijn het, die Allah heeft vervloekt en over wie Hij Zijn toorn heeft uitgestort en van wie Hij apen, zwijnen en duivelsdienaren heeft gemaakt. Dezen zijn inderdaad in een slechte toestand en ver van het rechte pad afgedwaald." 
> 8.22 Voorzeker, erger dan de beesten zijn in de ogen van Allah de doven en de stommen die niet willen begrijpen. 
> ...


In de Talmud staat!! :

De joden worden mensen genoemd, maar de niet-joden zijn geen mensen. Ze zijn beesten. Talmud: Baba mezia, 114b 
De Akum (niet-jood) is als een hond. Inderdaad, het schrift leert, dat je dehond meer moet eren dan de niet-jood. Ereget Raschi Erod. 22 30 

Al heeft god de niet-jood geschapen, blijven zij toch beesten in een menselijke gedaante. Het past een Jood niet om gediend te worden door een beest. Daarom zal hij gediend worden door beesten in menselijke gedaantes. Midrasch Talpioth, p.
255, Warsaw 1855 
En zwangere niet-Jood is niet beter dan een zwangere beest.Coschen hamischpat
405 

Al heeft de niet-Jood dezelfde lichaamelijke gedaante als de Jood, zijn zij in vergelijking met de Jood als een aap met een mens. Schene luchoth haberith, p.
250 b 
Als je eet met een niet-Jood, is het alsof je met een hond eet.Tosapoth,
Jebamoth 94b 

Als een Jood een niet-Joodse dienaar of dienstmeisje heeft die sterft, dan moet je geen spijt betuigen naar de Jood toe. Je moet de Jood vertellen: God zal je verlies vervangen; alsof iemand zijn runderen of ezels zijn gestorven. Jore
dea 377, 1 
Sexueel contact met niet-Joden, is als sexueel contact met dieren.Talmud
Sanhedrin 74b 

Het is toegestaan om het lichaam en het leven van een niet-Jood te nemen.
Sepher ikkarim III c 25 
Elke Jood, die het bloed laat vloeien van een Goddeloze (niet-Jood), doet iets dat gelijk is aan een offer brengen naar God. Talmud: Bammidber raba c 21 &
Jalkut 772 


Ik denk dat het nu wel duidelijk is waar de koran ons voor waarschuwd...

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door 1984TK_ 
> *dat we elkaars gelijken zijn. 
> dat godsdienst niet primitief en achterhaalt is.
> dat de moslimgemeenschap zich distantieert van aanslagen in de naam van Allah(zoals de imam onlangs verkondigde, bravo)
> ectera ectera
> zet uw cultuur in een goed daglicht. dwing tot non-generalisatie.
> 
> in de eerste plaats zou dit niet nodig zijn. maar er zijn nou eenmaal haatgevoelens jegens de buitenlanders vanwege de associatie met geweld. als "gast" is uw positie dan erg kwetsbaar en dient er een wedergeluid te komen om enkele zaken recht te zetten.
> 
> ...



In de eerst zin hebt je het erover dat we elkaars gelijken zijn daarna heb je het over de buitenlander of gast. je spreekt je zelf daarin wel tegen naar je kijk hierop......

Ik vind het nogal kortzichtig van iemand om een persoon een heel gemeenschap te laten vertegenwoordigen. Zo'n persoon zou je niet eens moeten proberen overtuigen, want het heeft toch geen zin. Zeker niet iemand die van tevoren ervan uitgaat dat een persoon slecht is, omdat hij "toevalling" een marokkaan is. 
Hoe zou het dan zitten als iemand een halfbloed is. bestaat daar dan een bepaalde formule voor om te berekenen voor in hoeverre goed of slecht die persoon is. 
(misschien een domme stelling, maar gezien de voorgaande gedachten wijze dacht ik dat het logisch is voor zo'n persoon).

Misschien heb je het niet door, maar je bent alle Nederlands aan het beoordelen. Ik ben het niet met je eens, want je doet namelijk heel veel mensen hierin te kort........ 
De meeste Nederlanders hebben gelukkig een gezond verstand en de vermogen om zelf hun conclusies te trekken, zonder eerst naar een mening te moeten luisteren van een halve gare idioot in de media die wel-denkt-hoe-alle-allochtonen-denken (wat opzich al een domme stelling). 
Ik vind de meeste Nederlanders oke ,met enkele uitzonderingen, maar dat heb je overal........ of ben ik de enige persoon die zo logisch kan redeneren...

Iemand die de waarheid wil weten, moet maar eens zelf gaan nadenken........

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door dietsetrots_ 
> *Wel vreemd dat jullie telkens het woord discriminatie gebruiken. Vooral in dit verhaal geef je zelf aan dat er niks van klopt, bedankt daarvoor; dan hoef ik dat niet zelf te doen. Jullie willen graag als gelijken gezien worden. Dat worden jullie al! En zodra het in jullie nadeel komt; Nou dan hebben wij het gedaan hoor!!! Dan zijn wij racisten, en wij discrimineren. Das niet eerlijk! 
> We wonen nog wel in Nederland, en we handhaven de Nederlandse wetten. In die wetten staat ook dat het bijvoorbeeld in een openbaar gebouw als scholen niet toegestaan is om een hoofd-deksel te dragen.
> Onder hoofd-deksel versta ik OOK de hoofddoek. Net zoals een pet. 
> Ik mag geen pet op, jullie geen hoofddoek.
> Das toch eerlijk! Ik kan ook zeggen dat ik van datgeen waar ik in geloof een pet moet dragen, maar jongens kom op nou! das toch ook waanzin.
> Laten we even rel blijven, en niet zo kinderachtig doen om te strijden voor het voortbestaan van de hoofddoek. Waar zijn we nou mee bezig? Doe die doeken af, dan zijn jullie veeeeeeeeeeel mooier!!!*


Ik beschouw dat maar als compliment. meer niet.....

----------


## dietsetrots

> _Geplaatst door nounzja_ 
> *Dat zijn nog vriendelijke woorden. Ik zie eerder een paar citaten met een aantal nummer ervoor (ik wil daarmee zeggen dat het geen duidelijke verwijzingen zijn). Zal ik jouw boek eens even openen*


Ben ongelovig

----------


## Hikmet

Hallo iedereen, 

Als hoofddroek dragen verboden wordt, waar blijven dan de mensenrechten en demokratie? 

Groeten, 

(Voor de moslims even een tipje: Er is geen plek voor groffe taalgebruik binnen de Islam)

----------


## Yorphim

> _Geplaatst door PSyCHOBOy_ 
> *De nazi's ook niet.
> *


Het is zo gemakkelijk je aan te passen aan de meerderheid, zo gemakkelijk..........
Je moet appels niet met peren proberen te vergelijken, het is allebei fruit met een verschillende smaak

----------


## ricknick3

Als moslim ben ik tegen het dragen van een hoofddoek in turkije mag je bij de overheid geeen hoofdoeken dragen in marokko mag je ook bij de overheid geen hoofddoeken dragen .Iemand is moslim in zijn daden niet in zijn hoofddoek,god kijkt in iemands hart of die persoon goede dingen doet en niet of die een hoofddoek draagt.De meeste meisjes die ik ken die een hoofdoek dragen bidden niet en vasten niet.Hoofddoek vormt een miniscule belijdenis in de islam ,als je maar aan de 5 zuilen houdt .

----------


## ricknick3

Als moslim ben ik tegen het dragen van een hoofddoek in turkije mag je bij de overheid geeen hoofdoeken dragen in marokko mag je ook bij de overheid geen hoofddoeken dragen .Iemand is moslim in zijn daden niet in zijn hoofddoek,god kijkt in iemands hart of die persoon goede dingen doet en niet of die een hoofddoek draagt.De meeste meisjes die ik ken die een hoofdoek dragen bidden niet en vasten niet.Hoofddoek vormt een miniscule belijdenis in de islam ,als je maar aan de 5 zuilen houdt .

----------


## Hikmet

Beste Ricknick, 

Ik snap wat je bedoeld, je bedoeld het ook goed. Maar 1 ding is zeker. 

Hoofddoek komt voor binnen de Koran. Dit is op zich een heel andere discussie. Maar het is schandalig als een Moslimland hoofddoekdragen verbied. 

Hoofddoekdragen wil niet zeggen dat iemand de echte Islam begrijpt of leeft. 

Maar daartegenover is er geen dwang binnen de Islam. Iedereen is vrij om te kiezen. En een hoofddoek dragen doet toch niemand pijn. 

Waarom zo moeilijk doen dan. Laat toch mensen in hun waarde. Als je hoofddoek wil dragen, draag maar, als je het niet wilt, doe het niet. Maar verbieden? Waar zijn de mensenrechten? 

Groeten, Hikmet.

----------


## maserati

Het dragen van de hoofddoek is een uiting van de Islam, maar geen plicht.
Het verbod gaat niet alleen om de hoofddoek maar om alle religieuze symbolen. 
Demonstreren is een recht, maar de overheid mag aan dat recht regels verbinden.
Democratie betekent dat de stem van de meerderheid geldt, niet de stem van de sterkste of hardste schreeuwer.
Het aanpassen van kleding en gedrag aan de lokale waarden en normen is een vorm van respect voor de samenleving.

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Het dragen van de hoofddoek is een uiting van de Islam, maar geen plicht.
> Het verbod gaat niet alleen om de hoofddoek maar om alle religieuze symbolen. 
> Demonstreren is een recht, maar de overheid mag aan dat recht regels verbinden.
> Democratie betekent dat de stem van de meerderheid geldt, niet de stem van de sterkste of hardste schreeuwer.
> Het aanpassen van kleding en gedrag aan de lokale waarden en normen is een vorm van respect voor de samenleving.*


Het bedekken van het haar is een plicht volgens de soennah. Dit geldt overigens ook voor mannen... :Smilie: .
Het gaat om een verbod op alle religieuze symbolen, dat puur ter bestrijding (als ik die term mag gebruiken) van het hoofddoekje wordt ingevoerd.... :Smilie: .
Demonstreren is een recht dat enkel in uitzonderingsgevallen verboden mag worden (bijv. gevaar voor de openbare orde)... :knipoog: .
Democratie betekent dat de stem van het volk telt. Het is geen JA-NEE situatie. Het ligt veel genuanceerder, hetgeen inhoudt dat de stem van minderheden (minderheid in aantal) ook wordt gehoord... :knipoog: .
Het NIET aanpassen van kledingen gedrag aan de lokale waarden en normen is GEEN vorm respecteloosheid jegens de samenleving INDIEN je hiermee geen wettelijke en morele normen schendt en je ook nog eens normaal in de omgang blijft... :knipoog: .

K.

P.S. De wereld die jij schetst, is t zwart-wit. Beken kleur en je zult zien dat d autochtoon ook niet bestaat... :Smilie: .

----------


## maserati

Kan iemand mij nu uitleggen of die plicht van de hoofddoek binnen de Islam er wel of niet is ? Het ene moment wordt er gezegd (zie hier voor in deze discussie) dat er vrijheid is van keuze, het volgend moment dat er een plicht is. 
Ik neem aan dat dit (zoals bij veel religieuze zaken in alle godsdiensten) van waar men leest en hoe de tekst wordt uitgelegd.

Ik ben het er mee eens dat de de aanzet van het verbod de discussie over de hoofddoeken is. En dat als er werkelijk een plicht bestaat dit de bewegingsvrijheid van mensen zou beperken, en daarmee hun rechten.

Het klopt dat de stem van minderheden ook wordt gehoord. Bij democratie gaat het er echter om dat alle partijen worden gehoord, en vervolgens op basis van meerder heid een besluit wordt genomen. Als een minderheid goede argumenten heeft kunnen zij daarmee een meerderheid van stemmen bereiken.

Als ik een plek binnentreed waar ik wordt gevraagd om mijn kleding aan te passen vanwege de geldende normen, dan doe ik dat of betreed die plek niet. Om maar iets vreemds te noemen, stel dat je een nuistenkamp binnen gaat. Dan wordt er verzocht om, volgens de daar geldende normen en waarden, al je kleding uit te trekken. Door dat niet te doen overtreed je geen wettelijke of morele normen, maar wordt je niet in de gemeenschap geaccepteerd. 

Overigens voel ik mijzelf vaak geen Nederlander, omdat ik juist veel te genuanceerd over zaken denk.

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Kan iemand mij nu uitleggen of die plicht van de hoofddoek binnen de Islam er wel of niet is ? Het ene moment wordt er gezegd (zie hier voor in deze discussie) dat er vrijheid is van keuze, het volgend moment dat er een plicht is. 
> Ik neem aan dat dit (zoals bij veel religieuze zaken in alle godsdiensten) van waar men leest en hoe de tekst wordt uitgelegd.*


Er is geen dwang in het geloof. Dat is een zin uit de heilige koran zelve. Dit houdt dus in dat iemand een ander niet in geloofszaken mag dwingen. Adviseren, onderwijzen, waarschuwen, stimuleren is allemaal goed en wel, maar uiteindelijk komt het op de verantwoordelijkheid van de persoon zelf wat de volgende stap zal zijn. Uiteindelijk zal ieder persoon ook zelf verantwoording moeten afleggen aan Allah (swt). 

Dus, er is een plicht, bijvoorbeeld bidden. Je leert hierover, je bent ervan op de hoogte: je weet dat je als moslim moet bidden. Ok, dit weet je dus...en dan komt je eigen verantwoordelijkheid: doe je het of doe je het niet? Een ander heeft hier niks over te zeggen. Het is een zaak tussen jou en Allah (swt) Je hebt dus de keus of je die plicht volgt of niet. Dat is wat er met keus bedoeld wordt.




> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Ik ben het er mee eens dat de de aanzet van het verbod de discussie over de hoofddoeken is. En dat als er werkelijk een plicht bestaat dit de bewegingsvrijheid van mensen zou beperken, en daarmee hun rechten.*


Nogmaals: een plicht beperkt nog niet de vrijheid. Aan jou de keus of je je houdt aan de plicht of niet.

----------


## yaminabou

Kijk: De mensen in de westere landen, willen Islam zwartmaken, ze hebben al plannen en dat doen ze stap voor stap, dus nu een hoofddoek en straks moet de moskee nog gaan sluiten, daarom moeten we sterk in onze schoenen staan, en niet zwak zijn, zoals de profeet Mohammed (vzmh) Islam is vreemd begonnen en zal ook vreemd eindigen .

----------


## crosscrew

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Crosscrew.
> 
> Je komt over als een basisscholiertje op een crossfiets. Ga gauw nog een rondje fietsen op je BMX, want van rationeel denken heb jij geen kaas gegeten. En mocht je blijven raaskallen, verwijs ik je graag door naar een geestelijke verwant: Theo van Gogh. En toevalligerwijs houdt die zeekoe ook nog eens van kleine jongetjes....
> 
> K.
> 
> P.S. Alle andere posters: thnx 4 de moeite....*


En jij bent zeker lid van die stinkende AEL!!!

----------


## maserati

> _Geplaatst door yaminabou_ 
> *Kijk: De mensen in de westere landen, willen Islam zwartmaken, ze hebben al plannen en dat doen ze stap voor stap, dus nu een hoofddoek en straks moet de moskee nog gaan sluiten, daarom moeten we sterk in onze schoenen staan, en niet zwak zijn, zoals de profeet Mohammed (vzmh) Islam is vreemd begonnen en zal ook vreemd eindigen .*


Waarom toch altijd zo negatief reageren ? De Islam is van huis uit zeer tolerant tegenover andere godsdiensten, zoals dat ook hoort. Religie is een persoonlijke zaak.
Mensen zijn bang voor de Islam vanuit een stuk jaloezie. Want het lukt de moslims wel om geld bij elkaar te brengen om moskeen te bouwen waar kerken geld tekort komen voor onderhoud. Die kracht en samenhang is de bron van de angst. 

Het dragen van de hooffdoek versterkt de identiteit, en daarmee de angst. Door het wegnemen van dat verschil zou er misschien meer interesse en begrip kunnen komen.

----------


## Hikmet

Hallo Allen, 

Ik ben het volkomen eens met Yasmeen, 

+ We hebben het over mensenrechten. Het gaat hier niet om of het hoofddoek dragen in de islam verplicht is of niet. 

Nogmaals: MENSENRECHTEN. Vrijheid van dragen wat je maar wilt. 

Als de overheid straks zegt dat je geen minirok mag dragen of dat je geen pet mag dragen of dat je bloot moet lopen op straat omdat de meerderheid dat zegt of dat je van top tot teen bedekt moet worden. 

Want democratie is wat meerderheid bepaald, zeggen sommige. Wat als de meerderheid straks goed vind om bepaalde mensen te vermoorden? 

Wat gebeurt er dan? Hoe bepaal je of iets goed is of slecht? 

Zeg je dan dat het een gevoel is? Zeg je dan dat je het geleerd hebt van je ouders of van school? Waar is leer begonnen? 

Van wie heeft de eerste mens het goede geleerd? Wie bepaald de MENSENRECHTEN? 

Groeten, Hikmet.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> *


Keppeltjes worden ook verboden. is dat ook extreem?

trouwens in Nerdeland is extremisme geen probleem, je ziet het bijna overal. Extreem rechts, hanekam, punk, minirokjes. en nog veel meer.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> [B
> 
> Het dragen van de hooffdoek versterkt de identiteit, en daarmee de angst. Door het wegnemen van dat verschil zou er misschien meer interesse en begrip kunnen komen. [/B]



het wegnemen van verschil is discriminatie. ondanks de verschillen zijn wij gelijk. het weghalen van verschil is net aslof je verschillen niet accepteert. en dat is discriminatie.






Ik zal toch een hidjaab dragen.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *En jij bent zeker lid van die stinkende AEL!!!*


AEL stinkt niet, jochie je ruikt waarschijnlijk jezelf.

----------


## KaasX

Vrijheid van godsdienst is een recht van de mens. Je mag geloven wat je wil, in wie je maar wil en hoe je wil (binnen de grenzen van de rechtstaat). Mensen mogen anderen niet vervolgen om hun godsdienst. Dit zijn de zaken waar we het ALLEMAAL overeens behoren te zijn in Nederland: Moslim, Christen, Jood, Hindu, Boeddist of ongelovige (zoals ik). 

Maar gelijkheid is in mij ogen evenzo belangrijk als keuzervijheid van godsdienst. Hoe sterker jij de door jouw gekozen godsdienst uitdraagt in de openbare ruimte en zeker in een openbare functie (ambtenaar van de Nederlandse staat), hoe meer je mensen van een andere godsdienst het gevoel kan geven dat ze niet tegenover een onpartijdige functionaris staan, maar tegenover iemand die een bepaalde religieuze groepering vertegenwoordigd. Dat kan problemen en misverstanden opleveren. Zeker als die religieuze groeperingen in andere delen van de wereld op gewelddadige wijze botsen.

Stel je voor dat jij een Palestijnse migrant bent die in Nederland leeft en naar de huisarts moet voor een kwaaltje of naar het stadhuis voor een aanvraag voor huursubsidie. Aan de andere kant van het bureau zit toevallig een Joodse meneer of mevrouw met keppeltje (want die heeft immers ook het recht zijn of haar geloof uit te dragen). 
Vervolgens ontstaan er misschien problemen omtrent de behandeling of de aanvraag omdat bepaalde zaken niet goed geregeld zijn, bepaalde papieren in het dossier ontbreken of verzin het maar. 
beide partijen kunnen dan al snel de bestaande conflicten tussen beide geloofsgroeperingen elders in de wereld op dit misverstand hier betrekken, terwijl het probleem daar misschien niets mee te maken heeft. 
Dat leidt dus tot onbegrip, onvrede en wellicht zelfs aggressie. 
Als beide partijen daarentegen hun geloof thuis (en in hun hart) laten, hoeven dergelijke religieuze spanningen het maatschappelijk verkeer hier niet te verstoren. Dit geldt uiteraard niet alleen voor de hoofddoek, maar voor alle religieuze symbolen (kruizen, davidsterren etc.).

Ik weet het, dit is de mening van een ongelovige kaaskop. Maar vertel me: is dit een onzinnig voorbeeld?

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Als moslim ben ik tegen het dragen van een hoofddoek in turkije mag je bij de overheid geeen hoofdoeken dragen in marokko mag je ook bij de overheid geen hoofddoeken dragen .Iemand is moslim in zijn daden niet in zijn hoofddoek,god kijkt in iemands hart of die persoon goede dingen doet en niet of die een hoofddoek draagt.De meeste meisjes die ik ken die een hoofdoek dragen bidden niet en vasten niet.Hoofddoek vormt een miniscule belijdenis in de islam ,als je maar aan de 5 zuilen houdt .*


Ik ben er tegen dat ze het in Turkije of Marroko in de overheid verbieden. 

De Hidjaab is trouwens geen symbool maar een kledingstyle van een vrouw die haar schoonheid bedekt. Het dragen van de Hidjaab is ook een daad in de islam. en als je wel de hIdjaab draagt maar andere zaken niet goed doet zegt niet dat je de Hidjaab niet mag dragen. Maar zorg dat je de andere daden ook goed doet.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *
> 
> Stel je voor dat jij een Palestijnse migrant bent ......*





Ik ben een palastijns migrant ik val mensen die joods zijn helemaal niet aan, zolang ze mij maar ook met respect behandelen anders ga je toch naar een andere arts.
het conflict is tussen Israeliers en palastijnen in Palestina, dat hoef je niet in Nederland op te lossen. Ik ken zat joden die b.v mijn leraar zijn als ze mij discrimineren dan valt dat gewoon onder discriminatie en dat is verboden in Nederland. 
discriminatie komt ook weleens voor bij negers en je huidskleur kan je niet verbergen. discriminatie verbieden kan wel. 
disciminatie van moslima's is sinds de hoofddoek verbod erger geworden daarvoor werd ik helemaal niet zo vaak lastig gevallen, het was bijna een gewening niemand keek meer op als je langs kwam. Door die discussie valt het weer op.



Je zult moslims altijd trouwens kunnen herkenen aan hun naam bijvoorbeeld of taal of uiterlijk. dat kan ook allemaal.

En over jou voorbeeldje:
Ik vind het juist een voordeel, als iemand geen joodse dokter wil wegens 'zoekgeraakte folmulieren' dan kan je hem herkenen en ga je naar een andere dokter, dokters zat.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *Ik ben er tegen dat ze het in Turkije of Marroko in de overheid verbieden. Ik vind dat onze presidenten slaafjes zijn van bush*


Enig historisch besef Dina: Het was Kemal Ata Turk die even na de eerste wereldoorlog, ik geloof dat het 1920 was, inzag dat de moderne staat niet geleid wordt vanuit de moskee, maar vanuit het parlement. De nu nog steeds bestaande grondwet van Turkije verbiedt uitdrukkelijk inmenging van de godsdienst in de staat. Godsdienstige symbolen zijn dan ook verboden in overheidsdienst en openbare scholen e.d.
Op straat staat het iedereen vrij te doen waarin ze geloven en dat zo zij willen ook zichtbaar te maken.

Turkije is dan ook een van de weinige (enige) dominant islamitische landen die grondwettelijk min of meer democratisch is.

In Marokko heerst oveigen een koning en geen president.

dicksr

----------


## dina84

niks met het onderwerp te maken.

----------


## dina84

niks met het onderwerp te maken.

----------


## dina84

Hidjaab is een kleding style van een vrouw die haar schoonheid bedekt als een vrouw dat wil mag je volgens mij een vrouw zo iets niet verbieden. moslim vrouwen die demonstreren daarvoor.

----------


## dina84

De hidjaab (want zo heet het ) werkt natuurlijk als een herkening van de moslima, maar zo kun je een moslima ook herkennen aan haar naam of uiterlijk. en als je zegt dat je moslim bent dat weordt je ook herkend als moslim....toch?

----------


## dina84

niks met het onderwerp te maken.

----------


## maserati

Als het dragen van een hoofddoek, sluier of welke kleding dan ook een plicht is die door het geloof wordt opgelegd dan is het verbieden daar van een vorm van discriminatie.
Als het echter een gebruik is, dan is er geen sprake van discriminatie.

In Nederland is er al lang geleden gekozen voor een scheiding van staat en religie. Die scheiding moet er ook blijven, omdat anders artikel 1 van de grondwet al door de inrichting van de staat wordt geschonden.

Naar mijn mening kan een staat die door een religie wordt geregeerd automatisch alle andere religies discrimineren.

Aan de andere kant is een staat die geen enkele religie toe staat ook discriminerend.

----------


## maserati

Als het dragen van een hoofddoek, sluier of welke kleding dan ook een plicht is die door het geloof wordt opgelegd dan is het verbieden daar van een vorm van discriminatie.
Als het echter een gebruik is, dan is er geen sprake van discriminatie.

In Nederland is er al lang geleden gekozen voor een scheiding van staat en religie. Die scheiding moet er ook blijven, omdat anders artikel 1 van de grondwet al door de inrichting van de staat wordt geschonden.

Naar mijn mening kan een staat die door een religie wordt geregeerd automatisch alle andere religies discrimineren.

Aan de andere kant is een staat die geen enkele religie toe staat ook discriminerend.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Kan iemand mij nu uitleggen of die plicht van de hoofddoek binnen de Islam er wel of niet is ? Het ene moment wordt er gezegd (zie hier voor in deze discussie) dat er vrijheid is van keuze, het volgend moment dat er een plicht is. 
> 
> *



Het is wel een plicht in de islam. maar zie het zo:
11. Neen! Voorwaar, het is een vermaning. 12. Dus, wie het wil, laat hem er lering uit trekken. Koran 80

maar het goede moet je doen voor je zelf want dan zul je beloont worden.


7. Wie ter grootte van een atoom goed deed, zal dit aanschouwen. 8. En wie ter grootte van een atoom kwaad deed, zal ook dat aanschouwen .koran 99

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> * Naar mijn mening kan een staat die door een religie wordt geregeerd automatisch alle andere religies discrimineren.
> 
> *


tolerantie is ook in de godsdienst belangrijk. zo zeiden de christenen in de tijd van de islam wij hebben nooit zo veel vrijheid in godsdienst gekend dan de tijd van de islam. De joden voelden zichzelf ook het veiligst tussen de moslims. Zo volgden ze de moslims naar Marroko terug . omdat ze zich tussen moslims en in de islamitische rechtvaardigheid zichzelf het veiligste voelde.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *alleen voor jou informatie;
> Ataturk was een jood die zogenaamd moslim was geworden.*


Mustafa Kemal (Later ataturk) is geboren uit Ali Riza Efendi en Zubeyde Hanim, beide islamitische ottomanen. Per definitie dus niet joods, daar heb je minimaal een joodse moeder voor nodig.

De onzin over vrije doortocht naar Palestina schenk ik je.

][/QUOTE]Islam en beschaving kan wel lees een de geschiedenis van de islam het is de allergrootste beschaving ooit geweest. [/B][/QUOTE]

Onder de heerschappij van de Islam kende het midden oosten een enorme bloei, door eigen kunstenaars, geleerden, schrijvers e.d., maar ook door geleerden uit alle windstreken die naar het Midden Oosten trokken. Werkelijk geweldig. Ook jammer dat de ontwikkeling aan het eind van de middleeuwen is gestopt, tot vandaag toe!

Om dit nu de allergrootste beschaving ooit te noemen, gaat mij wat ver. Daarvoor is die beschaving te laat begonnen en te vroeg gestopt. Om maar te zwijgen over Maya's, Inca's, Grieken, Perzen, Indiers, Chinezen en Romijnen en dan ben ik er vast nog een paar vergeten.

[/B][/QUOTE]Zelf de Christenen zeiden dat ze nooit zoveel godsdienst vrijheid hebben gekend dan in de tijd van de islam.[/B][/QUOTE] 

Ook een goed punt, echter soms wel en soms niet, afhankelijk van de heersers. En ik denk dat de werkelijke godsdinstvrijheid zoals wij die kennen pas veel later is gerealiseerd (in ieder geval vanuit christelijk en islamitisch standpunt, want voor de christenen en dus ook voor de islamieten bestond werkelijke godsdienstvrijheid al bij de oude Grieken.

Kortom: Laat je de kop niet gek maken door halve of hele onwaarheden, daar is al genoeg van.
dicksr

PS: het quoten in stukjes heb ik kennelijk nog niet onder de knie, ik leer het nog wel.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Mustafa Kemal (Later ataturk) is geboren uit Ali Riza Efendi en Zubeyde Hanim, beide islamitische ottomanen. Per definitie dus niet joods, daar heb je minimaal een joodse moeder voor nodig.
> 
> *



de ataturk noemde zichzelf mostafa maar dat was niet zijn echte naam en het maakt niet uit waar hij geboren was hij was een jood. 

jij kent de geschiedenis niet goed.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Kortom: Laat je de kop niet gek maken door halve of hele onwaarheden, daar is al genoeg van.
> dicksr
> 
> PS: het quoten in stukjes heb ik kennelijk nog niet onder de knie, ik leer het nog wel.*



Ik laat me zeker niet gek maken. 




ps:Quoten moet je steedt kopieren om er tussen te schrijven.

----------


## dicksr

Dina schreef: Ik zal je maar een klein deel laten zien over de beschaving van de islam maar het is natuurklijk onzettend veel. 
lees eens dit verslag dan weet je wat ik bedoel islam en de staat kan wel dat is moderniteit en beschaving.

Ik heb de enorme lap gelezen, maar niet gequote, zie mijn opmerking mbt quoten.

Het stuk onderschrijft wat ik ook al schreef. Een enorme beschaving, met enorme prestaties waar we inderdaad nog iedere dag mee geconfronteerd worden.

Een enkele opmerking mbt tot die lap tekst: In het stuk gaat de schrijver op een aantal zaken niet in:
1) Ook voor de Islam waren er allerlei beschavingen met enorme ontwikkelingen. Ik noem een enkel voorbeeld: astrologie: Egyptenaren, Chinezen en Indiers. (Al)chemie: Vooral chinezen. Geneeskunst: Vooral chinezen. Dit doet niets af aan de kwaliteit of oorspronkelijkheid van de arabische wetenschap, maar bestond al wel 1000 jaar eerder.

2) Het einde van de Islamitische beschaving. De rem op de ontwikkeling sinds ca. 1600. Het staat al 400 jaar stil!

3) Het ontkennen van de arabische prestaties werd veroorzaakt door de Rooms Katholieke Kerk, vanuit een tijd dat wij nog nauwelijks konden lezen en schrijven en er geen scheiding tussen Kerk en staat bestond. De monniken hadden min of meer he monopolie op de wetenschap. Dus eigenlijk vanuit dezelfde situatie die nu nog/weer in de arabische wereld heerst.
Toen west europeanen begonnen te leren lezen en schrijven, zelf in staat waren de bijbel te lezen, kwam een beweging op gang van zelf denkende mensen die langzamerhand (sommigen nog steeds niet) begrepen dat de uitleg van de priesters (later ook dominees) niet altijd juist was. Vanf dat moment is de secularisering op gang gekomen, met als resultaat vooruitgang in plaats van (godsdienstgedreven) stilstand.

dicksr

----------


## dina84

De angst voor de Hijab

De angst voor de Hijab (hoofddoek): Er is niets dat de westerse gedachte meer beangstigd dan een stuk stof op een vrouw haar hoofd. 
Door Naheed Mustafa 
In September 1994, werd de dertienjarige Emilie Ouimet in Montreal (Quebec, Canada) naar huis gestuurd door de Louis Riel High School, omdat haar Hijab niet voldeed aan de kledingvoorschriften van de school.
Twee maanden later werd een tweede meisje uit Quebec, de vijftienjarige Dania Baali, door haar school, College Regina Assumpta, medegedeeld dat ze naar een andere school moest overplaatsen als ze haar Hijab wilde blijven dragen. 
Het is onvoorstelbaar dat er niets is dat meer angst in de harten jaagt van de westerse mens dan een stukje stof op het hoofd van een vrouw.

De Hijab wordt gezien als een extremistische uitdrukking. 
Voor sommige mensen, laat zij zo een extremistische uitdrukking zien van haar gewelddadige politieke ideen.
Voor anderen, is zij het symbool van absolute onderwerping en is zij in vreselijke nood en moet bevrijdt worden.
Voor hen is het hebben van zulke vrouwen als deel van het Noord Amerikaanse landschap angstaanjagend. 

Zij is de gesluierde vrouw, die thuishoort in een ver vreemd land, een acteur op een exotisch toneel. 
Wij worden gezien als het vergif van deze vrije en democratische cultuur, met onze zwakke en onderdanige manieren. 

Dus, verscheidende schoolbesturen in Quebec hebben besloten dat het uitroeien van de ongewenste invloed in een zo vroeg mogelijk stadium, de beste manier is om besmetting te voorkomen van hun hoogstaande cultuur.

De angst voor de Hijab is terecht.
Ik heb mijzelf dikwijls afgevraagd, waarom een vrouw met een Hijab, die vrijuit deelneemt aan deze maatschappij, als zo bedreigend wordt gezien.
Ik heb altijd gedacht dat de angst voor zulke vrouwen ongegrond was. Tenslotte heeft haar dragen van een Hijab, niets te maken met iemand anders.
Het heeft alleen te maken met haar verplichting aan Allah. Maar nu realiseer ik me dat de angst terecht is. 
Moslim vrouwen vormen een bedreiging. 
De Hijab stuurt een boodschap van acceptatie en afwijzing.
Een vrouw die zichzelf bedekt vanuit haar liefde voor Allah, legt hiermee niet alleen een verklaring af voor wat ze accepteert, maar ze verklaart er ook mee wat ze afwijst.
Iedere vrouw die weigert mee te spelen met de spelletjes tussen de twee sekse die zo fundamenteel zijn in alle maatschappijen, zal uit de maatschappij verdreven worden.Er wordt altijd al van vrouwen verwacht dat zij een bepaalde rol spelen in de maatschappij.

In Noord Amerika, draait een groot deel van deze toegeschreven rol om seks en het aura rondom seksualiteit. Iedere relatie tussen mannen en vrouwen heeft wel n of andere seksuele ondertoon.
Wanneer een vrouw zichzelf bedekt, dan wijst ze die rol af. Ze zegt op die manier dat seks niets te maken heeft met haar openbare leven.
Het is het feit dat zij haar eigen lichaam buiten de discussie houdt, wat de mensen zo van streek maakt.

Een vrouw met een Hijab: meer dan gewoon zomaar een vrouw.
Een vrouwelijke dokter, schrijfster, elektricien, of loodgieter, mag in haar werkomgeving dan gewaardeerd worden voor haar vakkundigheid, maar zij wordt in eerste instantie nog steeds bekeken als zomaar een vrouw.
Maar stop haar in een Hijab, zodat wat haar een vrouw maakt niet meer kan worden gezien, en plotseling heb je te maken met een persoon.
Het is een radicaal idee dat niet door vele wordt gewaardeerd. Zij wijst de politieke standpunten van geslacht van de hand.
Deze persoon wijst niet alleen de door de maatschappij ingebakken rollenverdeling van het geslacht af, maar ook de daaraan geassocieerde politieke standpunten van geslacht. Daardoor wijst zij de sociale basisstructuur af, wat tevens betekend dat zij beschouwd wordt als iemand die het gehele politieke systeem en de daaraan verbonden economische organisatie afwijst.
Dus leraren in Quebec moeten zich bedreigd voelen. Emilie en Diana zijn meer dan gewoon twee meisjes van wie de hoofdbekleding niet overeenstemt met de kledingvoorschriften van de school. Zij zijn de vertegenwoordigers van iets veel groter: van een andere manier van denken en leven.
Het heeft me enige tijd gekost tot ik tot deze conclusie ben gekomen.

Hijab: Een daad van Geloof
Ik heb de Hijab altijd gezien als een priv aangelegenheid tussen mijzelf en Allah.
Ik heb er voor gekozen om de Hijab te dragen omdat ik voelde dat mijn Iman (geloof) omgezet moest worden naar actie, en als Allah me vraagt om mij te bedekken, dan moet ik dat doen.
Als ik niet mijn geloof niet kon uitoefenen, wat voor nut had het dan om te zeggen dat ik een geloof had?
Maar helaas zagen de mensen om mij heen, het dragen van mijn Hijab niet als persoonlijke daad van aanbidding.
Zij zagen het eerder als persoonlijke aanval op henzelf. Ik droeg een Hijab en dat betekende automatisch dat ik alles wat zij deden afkeurde.
Ik vond het moeilijk om de vijandigheid te begrijpen.

Alleen omdat mijn hoofd bedekt was, was het voor de mensen onmogelijk om binding met mij te krijgen.

Ik had een nieuw ontdekte vrijheid en een groter gevoel van vertrouwen in mijzelf als moslim, maar andere zagen mij als iemand waar ze niets mee te maken wilde hebben.

Vrouwen vooruitgang nog steeds verbonden aan voorkomen.
Vooruitgang voor vrouwen wordt helaas nog steeds bepaald door hoeveel ze willen onthullen.
Des te meer macht vrouwen lijken te krijgen, des te meer gedwongen ze zijn om hun kleren uit te trekken.
Deze tegenstrijdigheid is bij het ontstaan van de verwarring waar Noord Amerikaanse vrouwen mee geconfronteerd worden.
Er word van hen verwacht dat ze sterk, onafhankelijk en assertief zijn, echter tegelijkertijd worden zij slaaf gemaakt van een ideaal lichaam beeld dat niet bereikt kan worden door de grote meerderheid van vrouwen.
Deze tweevoudigheid is een verkoopbaar product.
Neem bijvoorbeeld de mode industrie: het laatste nieuws uit Parijs zegt ons dat Glamour de heetste look is voor het seizoen, met zijn glimmende lipstick, strakke jurkjes en hoge naaldhakken.
Vrouwen maken bezwaar en zeggen dat de modeontwerpers van hun verwachten dat zij zich op kantoor kleden als prostituees.
Zij verafschuwen het feit dat het vrouwenlichaam wordt gebruikt om van alles te verkopen, van cosmetica tot kleren en zelfs autos.
Daarentegen, wanneer Moslim vrouwen zichzelf bedekken en daarmee protesteren tegen hetzelfde, worden zij beschouwd als zijnde onderdrukt.

Hopeloze verwarring over de vrijheid van vrouwen
De verwarring is hopeloos. Terwijl sommige vechten tegen datgene dat wordt gezien als vrouwen in een ongewenste rol drukken, hebben anderen het gevoel dat de ultieme weg naar vrijheid, het recht is om topless op straat te lopen.
Het rationele lijkt te zijn dat wanneer onze lichamen ontdaan zijn van seksualiteit , het veiliger voor ons is om op straat te gaan.
We hoeven alleen onze waardigheid, onze bescheidenheid en onze intimiteit op te geven.
En het is temidden van al deze verwarring dat de vrouwen in Hijab zijn gearriveerd.
Hun onwilligheid om toe te geven aan de een of de ander heeft hun niets opgeleverd dan minachting.
De Hijab is tot een politiek statement geworden.
De Hijab is een fundamenteel deel van aanbidding, maar slecht of goed, het is ook een politiek statement geworden.
We zijn dan wel alleen bezig met onze verplichting tegenover onze Deen (religie) te uitten, maar de Hijab wordt gezien als een symbool voor afwijzing van het Westen.

De vergissing van het secularisme
Deze aangenomen afwijzing heeft liberale securalisten zo diepgaand benvloedt dat zij bereidt zijn om hun eigen basis principe van vrijheid voor individuele geloofsovertuiging aan de kant te zetten, om de onderdrukkende invloeden van de Islam te bevestigen.
Het zou werkelijk een wijs persoon zijn die zich zou realiseren dat het juist deze cultuur is die deze securalisten proberen te behouden, die de mensen heeft geleid tot hun zoektocht naar iets anders.
En degene die eerlijk zijn tegenover zichzelf, zij zullen zien dat Emilie en Diana het al hebben ontdekt.




Discriminatie 

Oproep: Discriminatie van moslima's 
De laatste tijd is er weer veel ophef geweest over de hoofddoek. Een rechtbank weigerde een griffier aan te stellen die in de rechtszaal een hoofddoek wilde dragen. De hoofdredacteur van het feministisch maandblad Opzij verklaarde publiekelijk nooit een vrouw met een hoofddoek op de redactie te willen aannemen en ga zo maar door. In de zaak van de griffier heeft de Commissie gelijke behandeling die toeziet op de naleving van de Algemene wet gelijke behandeling geoordeeld, dat de rechtbank met haar weigering in strijd met de wet heeft gehandeld. 
De hiervoor aangehaalde voorbeelden hebben de publiciteit gehaald, maar de meeste voorbeelden doen dat niet. Moslima's worden regelmatig geconfronteerd met discriminatie: scholen die een hoofddoek verbieden, werkgevers die geen moslima's aanstellen, vervelende opmerkingen etc. 
Het LBR is bezig met een onderzoek naar discriminatie van moslima's en wil in dat kader graag de ervaringen van moslima's vernemen. Het LBR verzoekt een ieder die ervaringen (ook positieve) heeft op het gebied van discriminatie op grond van haar islamitische levensovertuiging (ook die gevallen waarin het niet ging om een hoofddoek) deze te melden bij het LBR. 
Alle informatie wordt vertrouwelijk behandeld. 
Men kan de ervaringen doorgeven aan G Grubben. Dat kan (anoniem) via het emailadres [email protected]. 

De ontoegankelijkheid van diverse maatschappelijke terreinen voor moslima's 
Aanleiding 
Alhoewel niet (waarneembaar) aan de orde van de dag zijn er toch regelmatig in de media en bij de ADB's signalen, dat moslima's problemen ondervinden bij het verwerven van stageplaatsen en werk, dat scholen een hoofddoek hanteren of daarover discussiren, dat voor bepaalde opleidingen e.d. extra drempels worden opgeworpen etc. 
Iedere moslima weet doorgaans ook wel een of meerdere voorbeelden te geven van problemen waar zij tegenaan is gelopen. Binnen moslimanetwerken is ook duidelijk op welke school men met hoofddoek wel welkom is en op welke niet, bij welke werkgever men terecht kan voor een bijbaantje etc. Daarentegen is het aantal meldingen beperkt in tegenstelling tot mannelijke moslims ondervinden meisjes en vrouwen sneller discriminatie, omdat zij als moslim door hun hoofddoek sneller herkenbaar zijn. In het maatschappelijk debat over 'de hoofddoek' staan verschillende partijen lijnrecht tegenover elkaar en wordt inzicht gegeven in de motieven die mensen hebben. 
De Commissie gelijke behandeling spreekt doorgaans uit, dat een 'hoofddoekverbod' in strijd is met de Algemene wet gelijke behandeling. Opvallend is, dat de motieven die de 'gedaagden' normaliter inbrengen sterk afwijken van hetgeen men in het maatschappelijk debat en elders hoort.Ondanks gerechtelijke uitspraken en uitspraken van de Cgb wordt her en der regelmatig de wetgeving genegeerd. Denk daarbij aan onderwijsinstellingen die een hoofddoek verbod instellen of overwegen dit te doen of aan werkgevers die weigeren vrouwen met een hoofddoek aan te nemen. 
Doel 
Het LBR wil de samenleving meer inzicht geven in de problematiek en middels dit inzicht de rechtsnorm herstellen en handhaven. 

Opzet van het onderzoek 
Het gaat niet om een kwantitatief maar een kwalitatief onderzoek, alhoewel het LBR wel een indicatie wil geven voor de mate waarin het probleem zich voordoet. Voor dit laatste wil het LBR verschillende bronnen gebruiken: 
 Meldingen vanuit de verschillende netwerken. 
 Mediaberichten. 
 Publicaties. 
 Jurisprudentie (uitspraken Cgb en gerechtelijke uitspraken) 
Onderzocht zal met name worden welke motieven ten grondslag liggen aan het weigeren van moslima's. 
Resultaat 
Een rapport waarin de problematiek uiteengezet zal worden en wordt afgezet tegen de juridische kaders. Aan de hand hiervan zal het LBR waar mogelijk een aantal suggesties doen. 
Landelijk Bureau Ter Bestrijding Van Rassendiscriminatie

----------


## dina84

niks met het onderwerp te maken.

----------


## Hikmet

Hallo Mensen, 

Dwalen we niet een beeeetje af. Het gaat om hoofddoek of keppel dragen binnen je werk en openbar scholen. 


Ik wil vragen aan mensen die zich ergeren wanneer ze iemand zien met een hoofddoek, keppel of dergelijke of wat dan ook. 

Wat zijn de nadelen voor andere mensen als deze mensen hun kleding willen behouden volgens hun geloof. 

Groeten Hikmet.

----------


## dicksr

Discriminatie uitbannen! 

Terecht opgemerkt dat liberalisme staat voor individuele vrijheid, dus ook voor de hoofddoek als je dat wilt. Liberalisme staat ook voor individuele verantwoordelijkheid. Iedere overheidssteun aan groepen op bijvoorbeeld religieuze grondslag dient afwezig te blijven. Iedere religieuze uiting vanuit de overheid dus ook. 
De troonrede afsluiten met een bede kan dus eigenlijk niet.
In Nunspeet gemeenteraadsvergaderingen openen en sluiten met een gebed kan ook niet.
Overheidsdienaren die, in functie, specifieke godsdiensten uitdragen, brengen twijfel in de neutraliteit en objectiviteit van de overheid.
Bijzonder onderwijs (art.23 Grondwet) kan eigenlijk niet als het bestaat bij de gratie van overheidsfinanciering, dus niet alleen islamitische scholen, maar ook christelijk, katholiek, joods, etc. Zelfstandig natuurlijk wel!

De angst is eigenlijk de echte raadgever. In de zestiger jaren waren de oudere Nederlanders bang voor rock 'n roll, beatles, stones, lange haren, hippies, kabouters, provo's, e.d. Dat is ook voorbij gegaan.

Ik geloof niet zo in al die enorm hoogdravende stukken over realisatie van het zelf en afstand doen van de maatschappelijke orde. Een soort nieuwe emancipatiegolf. Wel geloof ik in emancipatie van zelfbewuste moslima die met hoofddoek een demonstratie opzetten tegen extremisme dat onder de vlag van de islam wordt bedreven. Dit geldt ook voor andere nederlanders die bijvoorbeeld demonstreren tegen het oorlogsgeweld van bush. Daar geloof ik in.
dicksr

----------


## maserati

Ik erger mij niet aan vrouwen of mannen die een hoofddoek dragen of andere uitingen van geloof in de kleding.
Vind het ook absoluut geen bedreiging. 

Ik heb meer moeite met mensen die uiterlijk vertoon verkiezen boven het waarmaken van hun religie, ongeacht welke dat is.

Een vrouw die de Hijaab draagt omdat zij dit als moslim verkiest, en dat geloof ook verder belijdt heeft mijn respect.

Een vrouw die wel haar geloof belijdt, maar de Hijaab niet draagt heeft recht op even veel respect.

Een vrouw die de Hijaab ziet als uiting van geloof, maar daar verder geen inhoud aan geeft verdient dat respect niet.

----------


## maserati

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> Wel geloof ik in emancipatie van zelfbewuste moslima die met hoofddoek een demonstratie opzetten tegen extremisme dat onder de vlag van de islam wordt bedreven.


Ik geloof in de emancipatie van moslims. En ik verwacht dat met die emancipatie de hoofddoek eerder zal verdwijnen als sterker worden.

----------


## Hikmet

---> Een vrouw die de Hijaab ziet als uiting van geloof, maar daar verder geen inhoud aan geeft verdient dat respect niet.


O.K. Dan geef je toch geen respect. Maar wat ik bedoel is, moeten die andere mensen die wel respect verdienen darvoor boeten? 

Je antwoord zal zeker : Nee zijn. 

Dus waarom (als het zo ver komt) vinden de mensen zo nodig om Religie kleding te verbieden. 

Maar als we star-wars kijken vinden we het allemaal wel fijn, allemaal rare wezentjes met verschillende gezichten en kledingen. Of was het star-track?  :knipoog:

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door dietsetrots_ 
> *Ben ongelovig*



maar vertel een als je werkelijk tegen radicale teksten bent uit boeken van gelovigen, waarom je dan de onderstaande tekst niet plaatst. Naar mijn mening veel radicaler dan hetgeen wat je onlangs over de koran citeerde.... nou??

In de Talmud staat!! :

De joden worden mensen genoemd, maar de niet-joden zijn geen mensen. Ze zijn beesten. Talmud: Baba mezia, 114b 
De Akum (niet-jood) is als een hond. Inderdaad, het schrift leert, dat je dehond meer moet eren dan de niet-jood. Ereget Raschi Erod. 22 30 

Al heeft god de niet-jood geschapen, blijven zij toch beesten in een menselijke gedaante. Het past een Jood niet om gediend te worden door een beest. Daarom zal hij gediend worden door beesten in menselijke gedaantes. Midrasch Talpioth, p.
255, Warsaw 1855 
En zwangere niet-Jood is niet beter dan een zwangere beest.Coschen hamischpat
405 

Al heeft de niet-Jood dezelfde lichaamelijke gedaante als de Jood, zijn zij in vergelijking met de Jood als een aap met een mens. Schene luchoth haberith, p.
250 b 
Als je eet met een niet-Jood, is het alsof je met een hond eet.Tosapoth,
Jebamoth 94b 

Als een Jood een niet-Joodse dienaar of dienstmeisje heeft die sterft, dan moet je geen spijt betuigen naar de Jood toe. Je moet de Jood vertellen: God zal je verlies vervangen; alsof iemand zijn runderen of ezels zijn gestorven. Jore
dea 377, 1 
Sexueel contact met niet-Joden, is als sexueel contact met dieren.Talmud
Sanhedrin 74b 

Het is toegestaan om het lichaam en het leven van een niet-Jood te nemen.
Sepher ikkarim III c 25 
Elke Jood, die het bloed laat vloeien van een Goddeloze (niet-Jood), doet iets dat gelijk is aan een offer brengen naar God. Talmud: Bammidber raba c 21 &
Jalkut 772

----------


## arhaz

echt goed verwoord!!

ik heb ooit dit gedicht geschreven en wil het nu met jullie delen
heb ongeveer 7 jaar geleden geschreven in het engels en nederlands:

discrimination
it makes me angree
what is discrimination
discrimination
everybody knows the word
discrimination
nobody knows the contents
of the word
and nobody will ever know that


discriminatie
ik word er niet goed van
wat is discriminatie
discriminatie
ieder kent het woord
discriminatie
niemand kent de inhoud
van het woord
en niemand zal het ooit te weten komen


-----------------------------------------------
mijn gedachten achter dit gedacht was:
een ieder geeft een andere betekenis aan het woord en zo zal men nooit de inhoud van het woord te weten komen.


en wat vinden jullie ervan??????


p.s.: dit is voor het eerst dat ik een gedicht van me in het openbaar laat lezen!

----------


## sammra17

het is heel mooi
maar ik geloof dat sommige mensen niet weten wat dat betekent...

----------


## sammra17

maar mensen vertel me .. wat vinden jullie van meisjes die hoofdoek dragen.. maar toch afspreken met jongens...

en waarom denk je dat ze dat hoofdoek dragen?

----------


## Hikmet

Waarom doen jullie zo moeilijk. De onderwerp gaat niet over meisjes die een hoofddoek dragen en dan met jonges afspreken. 

Zo komen we toch nooit aan een frisse oplossing. 

De onderwerp is : Hoofddoekdragen, moet dat verboden worden of niet. 

Zo ja waarom? 
Zo Nee, waarom niet? 


Gr. Hikmet.

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door Hikmet_ 
> *Waarom doen jullie zo moeilijk. De onderwerp gaat niet over meisjes die een hoofddoek dragen en dan met jonges afspreken. 
> 
> Zo komen we toch nooit aan een frisse oplossing. 
> 
> De onderwerp is : Hoofddoekdragen, moet dat verboden worden of niet. 
> 
> Zo ja waarom? 
> Zo Nee, waarom niet? 
> ...


Ik dank u.

Een waardige discussieleider... :knipoog: .

K.

----------


## maserati

Laten we het verbod dan ook niet verder laten als de overheid wil laten gaan.

Dus:
Hoofddoek dragen in openbare gebouwen moet dat verboden worden.

Zo ja waarom,
Zo nee waarom niet.

----------


## sammra17

Ik denk dat ze niets mee te maken hebben, vooral hier in Nederland...
het is een vrije land... je mag natuurlijk niet over dreven doen, met hoofdoek...
vind je het gek dat ze opmerkingen krijgen.. als je een vrouw\meisjs helemaal bedekt is... je kan niets zin behalve haar ogen... 

ik vind dat dat het niet kan...

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Laten we het verbod dan ook niet verder laten als de overheid wil laten gaan.
> 
> Dus:
> Hoofddoek dragen in openbare gebouwen moet dat verboden worden.
> 
> Zo ja waarom,
> Zo nee waarom niet.*


Tuurlijk mag het. De hoofddoekdragende (moslim)vrouw hoort tegenwoordig ook tot de nederlandse samenleving. Waarom zou ze zich dus ook niet in openbare gebouwen mogen vertonen? Ze is immers onderdeel van de nederlandse samenleving, en de openbare gebouwen ook...

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door Yasmeen_ 
> *Tuurlijk mag het. De hoofddoekdragende (moslim)vrouw hoort tegenwoordig ook tot de nederlandse samenleving. Waarom zou ze zich dus ook niet in openbare gebouwen mogen vertonen? Ze is immers onderdeel van de nederlandse samenleving, en de openbare gebouwen ook...*


Inderdaad, een kleurrijke overheid van een kleurrijke samenleving. Het geeft mijns inziens de maatschappelijke verhoudingen heel goed weer... :Smilie: .

K.

----------


## Hikmet

Beste Vrienden en Vriendinnen, 

Ik zou graag betere argumenten willen zien. Geen gevoelens, maar argumenten waar je echt iets aan hebt. 

Waar je ook de politiek en de volk van Nederland mee kan overtuigen. 


Gr. Hikmet.

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Inderdaad, een kleurrijke overheid van een kleurrijke samenleving. Het geeft mijns inziens de maatschappelijke verhoudingen heel goed weer....
> 
> K.*


Ja toch? Samenleving heet niet voor niets samen-leving: samen leven. En dat samen bestaat uit meer mensen dan alleen blanke, blonde, blauwogige ihollandien. 
Een samenleving bestaat nu eenmaal uit meerdere gemeenschappen, en de taak van de overheid zit m erin om een 'gemeenschap der gemeenschappen' te creeren. Ze moet dus de buitenste 'grenzen' vormen en de 'gemeenschap der gemeenschappen' richtlijnen geven, wetten dus. De overheid mag niet bepalen welke gemeenschap in deze mengelmoes der gemeenschappen de boventoon moet voeren, want dan schendt het de eigen neutrale positie in deze.

Enne...hikmet? what you mean? er worden argumenten zat gegeven en niet alle zijn op gevoel gebaseerd...

----------


## maserati

Dat is nu precies wat Hikmet bedoeld.

Door het niet dragen van een hoofddoek verandert een dame met bruine ogen en zwart haar niet in een met blauwe ogen en blond haar.

Overigens zal een dame met blauwe ogen en blond haar door het dragen van een hoofddoek niet veranderen in een met bruine ogen en zwart haar.

Dus dat is geen argument. 

Vandaar dat ik de vraag heb gesteld naar de 'plicht'.

Een (vreemde) vergelijking. Roken is een keuze. Maar wel een die ook door de cultuur is bepaald. Toch is roken verboden in openbare ruimten. Niet omdat mensen niet mogen roken, maar omdat dit andere mensen hinder oplevert.

En voordat ik hier reacties op krijg, nee ik vind het dragen van de hoofddoek en roken iets totaal verschillends. Dragen van een hoofddoek is niet ongezond of gevaarlijk voor de medemens.

----------


## Hikmet

Hi Yasmeen, 

Ik bedoel bijvoorbeeld het volgende: 

Als wettelijk de hoofddoek of keppel of wat dan ook verboden wordt dan betekent dat, dat ieder punt die onder deze wet valt moet worden aangepast. 

Bijvoorbeeld: 

Solliciteren --> Cv bevat persoonlijke gegevens. Zoals naam, geslacht etc. 

Dus er moet straks ook de volgende gegeven er op komen te staan: *Draag je een hoofddoek of een keppel?*

Dit soort argumenten wil ik zien. Zodat de overheid en de volk van Nederland inziet dat zoeits niet kan. 

Gr. Hikmet.

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Dat is nu precies wat Hikmet bedoeld.
> 
> Door het niet dragen van een hoofddoek verandert een dame met bruine ogen en zwart haar niet in een met blauwe ogen en blond haar.
> 
> Overigens zal een dame met blauwe ogen en blond haar door het dragen van een hoofddoek niet veranderen in een met bruine ogen en zwart haar.
> 
> Dus dat is geen argument. 
> 
> ...


Roken ook door cultuur bepaald?? ?? ?? hm....

any ways...ik kan je vergelijkingen eigenlijk eeecht niet volgen....

----------


## dietsetrots

> _Geplaatst door yaminabou_ 
> *Kijk: De mensen in de westere landen, willen Islam zwartmaken, ze hebben al plannen en dat doen ze stap voor stap, dus nu een hoofddoek en straks moet de moskee nog gaan sluiten, daarom moeten we sterk in onze schoenen staan, en niet zwak zijn, zoals de profeet Mohammed (vzmh) Islam is vreemd begonnen en zal ook vreemd eindigen .*


Hoe zou jij het vinden als er in dat alla land opeens overal molens uit de grond schieten. En dat iedereen met klompen gaat lopen? Daar voel je je dan toch ook niet thuis. Wees eens even reeel man! En wederom, wat ik eerder heb gezegt: Een hoofddoek is ook een hoofddeksel, en die zijn in sommige openbare plekken verboden. Hou je daar dan aan ! En ga niet zeggen oh dit mag niet van alla. ONZIN !!! in Turkije mogen ze ook niet met een hoofdoek lopen in overheidsinstanties. 

quote: Keep It Real

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door dietsetrots_ 
> *Hoe zou jij het vinden als er in dat alla land opeens overal molens uit de grond schieten. En dat iedereen met klompen gaat lopen? Daar voel je je dan toch ook niet thuis. Wees eens even reeel man! En wederom, wat ik eerder heb gezegt: Een hoofddoek is ook een hoofddeksel, en die zijn in sommige openbare plekken verboden. Hou je daar dan aan ! En ga niet zeggen oh dit mag niet van alla. ONZIN !!! in Turkije mogen ze ook niet met een hoofdoek lopen in overheidsinstanties. 
> 
> quote: Keep It Real*


In een woord: stupid  :tong uitsteken:  GET real

----------


## Hikmet

Hi, 

Ik vind dat dietsetrots een goed punt naar voren brengt. 

Dragen van hoofddeksels: Bijvoorbeeld iemand die een pet draagt wordt meestal bij dienstverlenende instanties zoals banken, overheidsinstanties etc... niet aangenomen. 

Alleen in dit geval is het dragen van een pet meestal uit plezier / of omdat men dat cool vind. Komt niet voort uit geloof. Daar zit wel verschil in. 

Dus als hoofddoekdragen wel mag dan zouden de petdragers of pearcingdragers etc.. ook dezelfde rechten moeten hebben. 

Afwachtend op jullie meningen. 

Gr. Hikmet.

----------


## maserati

Ik heb een paar interessante complicaties.

Het verbod zou gaan om alle religieuze uitingen.

Dat wordt bijvoorbeeld interessant als Sinterklaas op het gemeentehuis wordt ontvangen. Zal hij zijn kleding behoorlijk aan moeten passen.

En wat betreft 'echte' mensen: een bezoek van de Paus zou ook problematisch worden. En wat te denken van een priester die ook als hij niet in zijn 'uniform' loopt een wit boord draagt. Dat zou ook niet meer zijn toegestaan.

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door dietsetrots_ 
> *Hoe zou jij het vinden als er in dat alla land opeens overal molens uit de grond schieten. En dat iedereen met klompen gaat lopen? Daar voel je je dan toch ook niet thuis. Wees eens even reeel man! En wederom, wat ik eerder heb gezegt: Een hoofddoek is ook een hoofddeksel, en die zijn in sommige openbare plekken verboden. Hou je daar dan aan ! En ga niet zeggen oh dit mag niet van alla. ONZIN !!! in Turkije mogen ze ook niet met een hoofdoek lopen in overheidsinstanties. 
> 
> quote: Keep It Real*


In Marokko heb je talloze kerken en synagogen die ongemoeid in hun bestaan worden gelaten. Sterker nog, de joden in Marokko hebben de status van 'beschermde bevolkingsgroep' sinds zij in de 19e en 20e eeuw in Europa de verschrikkingen van het anti-semitisme hebben meegemaakt. In Marokko zul je dan ook geen enkele jood tegenkomen die klaagt over de houding van de Marokkanen jegens zijn bevolkingsgroep.
Verder vind ik je vergelijking met Turkije een lading smurrie die ook nog eens heel achterbaks over ons heen wordt gegoten. Waarom is in dit geval Turkije wel maatgevend voor de hantering en beperking van grondrechten? Waarom voldoet zij in dit geval wel aan de Europese maatstaven? Was Turkije niet het land dat de toetreding tot de EU wordt ontzegd omdat zij haar mensenrechtensituatie niet op orde heeft? Was Turkije niet dat land dat qua veroordelingen van het Europese Hof van de Rechten van de Mens tot de top 3 behoort? Dit riekt, mijns inziens, naar selectieve verontwaardiging. Met andere woorden: dit is wederom een bewijs voor de stelling dat een hoofddoekjesverbod meer een strijd tegen de islamisering symboliseert ipv dat zo'n verbod op oprechte en rechtvaardige argumenten is gebaseerd... :knipoog: .

K.

----------


## maserati

Kid, met een hoofddoekverbod worden moskeen in Nederland ook ongemoeid gelaten. 
En had ik niet ergens gelezen dat het verbod van hoofddoeken zoals in Turkije ook voor Marokko geldt ?

Dus graag jouw argumenten voor of tegen het verbod.

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Kid, met een hoofddoekverbod worden moskeen in Nederland ook ongemoeid gelaten. 
> En had ik niet ergens gelezen dat het verbod van hoofddoeken zoals in Turkije ook voor Marokko geldt ?
> 
> Dus graag jouw argumenten voor of tegen het verbod.*


Dietsetrots heeft het over molens en klompen in 'landen van Allah'. Hij suggereert dat daar een vijandige sfeer tegenover vreemdelingen/andersdenkenden heerst. Ik kan voor Marokko spreken en in dit geval heb ik dat ook gedaan. Tot zover de koppeling tussen gebedshuizen en het hoofddoekjesverbod.
In Marokko geldt geen hoofddoekjesverbod voor vrouwen die bij de overheid werken. Niet in het onderwijs en ook niet bij openbare instelingen.
Mijn argumenten tegen een verbod heb ik al gegeven. Ik heb namelijk de column geschreven... :knipoog: .

K.

----------


## maserati

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Dietsetrots heeft het over molens en klompen in 'landen van Allah'. Hij suggereert dat daar een vijandige sfeer tegenover vreemdelingen/andersdenkenden heerst. 
> K.*


Wat hij probeert te vertellen is dat het in Nederland eenvoudiger is om aan de eigen cultuur en gewoonten vast te houden. Dat er geen vijandige sfeer heerst heeft er wellicht mee te maken dat er geen grote groepen allochtonen in die landen wonen. Ze hebben het vaak al moeilijk genoeg met hun eigen verschillen.





> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Mijn argumenten tegen een verbod heb ik al gegeven. Ik heb namelijk de column geschreven....
> 
> K.*


Sorry, had ik moeten zien  :slapen:

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Wat hij probeert te vertellen is dat het in Nederland eenvoudiger is om aan de eigen cultuur en gewoonten vast te houden. Dat er geen vijandige sfeer heerst heeft er wellicht mee te maken dat er geen grote groepen allochtonen in die landen wonen. Ze hebben het vaak al moeilijk genoeg met hun eigen verschillen.*


Het is hier makkelijk omdat er juist zoveel verschillen zijn. Waarom willen wij dan standaard-burgers creren? Als iedereen zich aan de wet en goede zeden houdt, is er mijns inziens nix aan de hand. 

K.

P.S. Begrijp me niet verkeerd. Ook ik vind dat meedoen in de samenleving en de taal spreken een 'must' is voor iedere nieuwkomer. Maar ga niet t ver in de aanpassingsdrift... :Smilie: .

----------


## dicksr

Eigenlijk hoort het allemaal zo eenvoudig te zijn.

We hebben een grondwet die nadrukkelijk individuele vrijheden waarborgt. Dus ook het dragen van hoofddoekjes, keppeltjes, kruisen, sterren, e.d.

De complicatie is (1) de overheid zelf en (2) het onder invloed van de Nederlandse schoolstrijd, begin vorige eeuw, grondwettelijke recht op bijzonder onderwijs.

Stelling 1: De overheid is neutraal en maakt dit ook zichtbaar in zijn medwerkers: Geen hoofddoekjes, keppeltjes, kruisen, sterren, e.d.

Stelling 2: Bijzonder onderwijs moet kunnen als uiting van individuele vrijheid, stelt daarbinnen zijn eigen statutair vastgestelde regels, voldoet aan zaken die zijn afgesproken met betrekking tot wat minimaal geleerd moet worden per onderwijsvorm. (om te voldoen aan de leerplichtwet). Dit type onderwijs wordt opgericht en volledig zelf betaald door mensen die dit belangrijk vinden. 
DE OVERHEID MOET DIT DUS NIET FINANCIEREN. 
Niet het katholieke, christelijke,gereformeerde, joodse of islamitische onderwijs dus. 
Het is juist deze consequentie die politieke partijen op religieuze grondslag niet willen aanvaarden, vandaar het gekronkel rondom hoofddoekjes. Dit komt voort uit het gekronkel uit ons eigen verleden dat tot op de dag van vandaag voortduurt.

De overheid moet dus voorzien in degelijk, neutraal, openbaar onderwijs en betaalt dit ook. 

Mensen die zichzelf, om wat voor reden dan ook, bijzondere uiterlijke verplichtingen opleggen, vinden dus geen plek bij de overheid, tenzij ze daar die verplichting afleggen.
Voor deelname aan het openbaar onderwijs geldt precies hetzelfde; respecteer de neutraliteit of ga naar een bijzondere school.

Op deze wijze ontstaat een vrije samenleving waarbinnen iedereen van zijn geloof kan getuigen en daar, in lijn met de ethiek van de religie, indien je dat wilt, de consequenties van kan aanvaarden. 

Wel of niet een functie overheidsdienst.

Wel of niet naar een openbare school.

Dicksr

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *In Marokko heb je talloze kerken en synagogen die ongemoeid in hun bestaan worden gelaten. Sterker nog, de joden in Marokko hebben de status van 'beschermde bevolkingsgroep' sinds zij in de 19e en 20e eeuw in Europa de verschrikkingen van het anti-semitisme hebben meegemaakt. In Marokko zul je dan ook geen enkele jood tegenkomen die klaagt over de houding van de Marokkanen jegens zijn bevolkingsgroep.
> Verder vind ik je vergelijking met Turkije een lading smurrie die ook nog eens heel achterbaks over ons heen wordt gegoten. Waarom is in dit geval Turkije wel maatgevend voor de hantering en beperking van grondrechten? Waarom voldoet zij in dit geval wel aan de Europese maatstaven? Was Turkije niet het land dat de toetreding tot de EU wordt ontzegd omdat zij haar mensenrechtensituatie niet op orde heeft? Was Turkije niet dat land dat qua veroordelingen van het Europese Hof van de Rechten van de Mens tot de top 3 behoort? Dit riekt, mijns inziens, naar selectieve verontwaardiging. Met andere woorden: dit is wederom een bewijs voor de stelling dat een hoofddoekjesverbod meer een strijd tegen de islamisering symboliseert ipv dat zo'n verbod op oprechte en rechtvaardige argumenten is gebaseerd....
> 
> K.*


hehe jij heb de tijd genomen om effe uitgebreid te reageren waar ik me alleen geirriteerd voelde en in een one-liner bleef haken  :Smilie:   :duim: 

Dan het volgende:




> _Geplaatst door maserati_ 
> *Wat hij probeert te vertellen is dat het in Nederland eenvoudiger is om aan de eigen cultuur en gewoonten vast te houden. Dat er geen vijandige sfeer heerst heeft er wellicht mee te maken dat er geen grote groepen allochtonen in die landen wonen. Ze hebben het vaak al moeilijk genoeg met hun eigen verschillen.*


Dit vind ik nou zooooo een rare opmerking...dus (alle) landen buiten nederland herbergen niet vele verschillende volkeren?? Probeer je te zeggen dat (bijv) Marokko cultureel/etnisch/religieus etc meer een eenheid is? Dat daar minder verscheidenheid heerst? Dat daar weinig allochtonen zitten? 

Of begrijp ik je woorden verkeerd? Leg het eens beter uit...





> _Geplaatst door dicksr_
> * Stelling 1: De overheid is neutraal en maakt dit ook zichtbaar in zijn medwerkers: Geen hoofddoekjes, keppeltjes, kruisen, sterren, e.d.*


maw een uniform? Alleen dat zou dan super-eerlijk zijn. En daarnaast zouden aaaalle andere uitingen van religie of welke levensbeschouwing dan ook moeten verdwijnen. Alle gebouwen zouden grijs moeten zijn, geen edelmetalen gebruikt worden, toiletten zouden geen onderscheid tussen man en vrouw mogen geven en ga zo maar door....

En wat betreft het bijzonder onderwijs; Als je de geschiedenis erop napluist, dan zul je ontdekken dat financiering van het bijzonder onderwijs voortvloeide uit de neutrale houding van de overheid. De confessionelen dwongen de overheid een neutrale houding aan te nemen, door het openbaar onderwijs niet voor te trekken op al het ander onderwijs. Al het onderwijs moest gelijk behandeld worden: dus, OF niks financieren, OF alles financieren. Dat is de enige juiste neutraliteit.

Het gekronkel uit ons eigen verleden heeft vele beweegredenen gehad, en men moet dat niet al te makkelijk ter zijde willen schuiven. De overheid moet alleen voorzien in RICHTLIJNEN voor degelijk onderwijs, niet VOOR onderwijs. En openbare scholen moeten open staan voor ALLE soorten mensen met al hun verschillen. Het moet open staan voor mensen die er juist voor kiezen NIET naar een speciale school te gaan, ondanks (of mischien juist dankzij) hun speciale levens-kenmerken zoals religie of andere zaken. DAT is neutraliteit, en niet het scheppen van schijnbaar neutrale kenmerken. Alleen al de woorden "scheppen van" laat zien dat in deze geen neutraliteit kan bestaan; iemand moet het scheppen, IEMAND moet dus iets verzinnen, en niemand staat totaal los van de samenleving, van de wereld om het ultieme neutrale te creeeren.

Ultieme vrijheid van keuze, DAT is neutraliteit.

----------


## leilafetosh

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*


hee wat doe jij hier a rare
wat doe je op maroc.nl?????????? rot op man! zoek een leven en niet iedereen afzeiken ja????
dus 
wellah ik vind het pure discriminatie, waarom mogen keppeltjes wel?!
maar jah beslama

----------


## dicksr

Waarde Yaseem,

Neutraliteit van de overheid impliceert geenszins uniformen of grijze gebouwen etc. Wat het wel zou moeten doen is voorkomen dat door de verschijningsvorm van haar medewerkers, de overheid de schijn van vooringenomenheid op zich laadt. (En nu niet meteen roepen dat ras of kleur ook een verschijningsvorm is) Maar wel naast religieuze ook extreme andere uitingsvormen. Geen uniformen, wel een verschijningscode.
Wat niemand kan is de individuele innerlijke integriteit van mensen zien. Uitgangspunt is dat iedereen de wetten van het land waarin hij/zij verkeert respecteert en naleeft totdat het tegendeel is bewezen.

Wanneer je als land besluit dat de emancipatie van je burgers van alle klassen en standen belangrijk is en dat al je burgers gelijke kansen op ontwikkeling moeten hebben en je als gevolg daarvan ook een leerplichtwet instelt, dan moet je daar dus ook de mogelijkheden voor bieden en financieren: het (neutrale) openbaar onderwijs.

Daarnaast heeft iedereen het recht om, binnen het in de relevante wet- en regelgeving bepaalde, een bijzondere invulling aan die wet te geven door aanvullende statutaire bepalingen: (niet neutraal) bijzonder onderwijs. Kies je hiervoor en is het jouw wil om geen gebruik te maken van de geboden faciliteiten, dat mag, maar betaal dat dan zelf.

Dit gaat dus niet over het inperken van individuele vrijheden, maar over het aanvaarden van consequenties voor de eigen, uit vrije wil genomen, keuzes.

Ik kies voor een bepaalde samenleving of land.
Ik kies voor een bepaalde religie of niet.
Ik kies voor ................. 
En vanuit die bewuste keuzes neem ik mijn eigen verantwoordelijkheid en accepteer ik de consequenties daarvan. 

Centraal staat dus een werkelijk neutrale en faciliterende overheid met vrije en zelfbewuste en zelfverantwoordelijke burgers.

Dan is het al moeilijk genoeg om dit consequent na te leven, maar nog steeds een relatief eenvoudig concept. Respecteer waar je bent en met wie je samenleeft, respecteer jezelf en neem daar verantwoordelijkheid voor. Maak bewuste keuzes en draag de consequenties daarvan. WIJ MAKEN HET ZELF EN BREKEN HET ZELF.


Je slotopmerking heet in de literatuur UTOPIA en draagt aan de discussie niet veel bij.

groet
dicksr

----------


## maserati

> _Geplaatst door Yasmeen_ 
> *
> Dit vind ik nou zooooo een rare opmerking...dus (alle) landen buiten nederland herbergen niet vele verschillende volkeren?? Probeer je te zeggen dat (bijv) Marokko cultureel/etnisch/religieus etc meer een eenheid is? Dat daar minder verscheidenheid heerst? Dat daar weinig allochtonen zitten? 
> 
> Of begrijp ik je woorden verkeerd? Leg het eens beter uit...
> 
> *


Ik bedoel dat er in Marokko minder grote allochtone bevolkingsgroepen zitten. 
Het herbergen van verschillende volken is iets anders als het herbergen van allochtonen.

----------


## Berto

Ten eerste heb ik een enorme hekel aan Racisme Fascisme en wat al niet meer zo is.

Wat mij betreft mag een ieder de hoofddoek dragen maaarrrrrrrrr..................
de hoofddoek staat wel ergens voor het staat voor de Islam en zijn context en daar wordt ik nu niet echt heel blij van.
B.v. de structurele vrouwe onderdrukking / anti homo seksueel zijn slechts 2 voorbeelden waardoor ik ernstig mijn twijfels heb over deze vorm van ~Islam.
Door het dragen van de hoofddoek plaats je jezelf in de hoek van de conservatieven danwel extremisten ...en ja extreem is inderdaad een hekel hebben aan homo's etc. (ook sommige christen hebben nog steeds deze HANDICAP.)
Gelukkig zijn er ook Moslims die vrij denken en zeer gemancipeerd zijn zonder doek zonder doctrine zonder vooroordelen ...wel jammer dat ze nog steeds in de minderheid zijn!!!
Maar dat is een kwestie van tijd ik weet zeker dat in de toekomst steeds meer Nederlandse Moslims zich ontwikkelen tot zelfstandige doctrine vrije denkers ( en ja das een feit of je nu wilt of niet)

----------


## yvonne

de hoofddoek staat wel ergens voor het staat voor de Islam en zijn context en daar wordt ik nu niet echt heel blij van.
B.v. de structurele vrouwe onderdrukking / anti homo seksueel zijn slechts 2 voorbeelden waardoor ik ernstig mijn twijfels heb over deze vorm van ~Islam.
Door het dragen van de hoofddoek plaats je jezelf in de hoek van de conservatieven danwel extremisten ...en ja extreem is inderdaad een hekel hebben aan homo's etc. (ook sommige christen hebben nog steeds deze HANDICAP.)

Ik draag een hoofddoek en heb 2 zeer goeie vrienden...een homo stelletje..
Kijk ik heb voor mezelf een levenswijze gekozen dwz dat ik geen practiserend lesbische mag wezen(ben hetro maar dat is een ander punt)Ik draag die hoofdoek voor mezelf,ik geef daarmee idd een bericht af nl dat ik Moslim ben,dat ik niet geintreseerd ben in aandacht van mannen die ik overigens ook niet meer krijg sinds ik hem draag.
Dat ik respect wens te ontvangen voor wie ik ben en niet om hoe ik er uit zie.
Tuurlijk heeft elke vrouw recht op respect of ze er sexy,knap,lelijk whatever uitziet,helemaal mee eens maar een feit is gewoon(aangezien ik het aan den lijve ondervind)dat men je anders behandelt met een hoofddoek.
Vroeger deden Ned mannen een stuk vriendelijker tegen mij laat me je dat vertellen...raar toch waarom dan???om mijn mooie blonde haar??
Kijk ik heb liever dat mensen dat niet aardig doen als je alleen aardig kan doen om mijn uiterlijk..
Dus het filterd de oprecht aardige mensen van de scheinheiligen.
Ook geeft het het signaal af dat ik Moslim ben ja,een gegeven waar ik trots op ben,het zegt hier ben ik en ik ben een moslim vrouw.
Dat betekend niet dat ik alle andere veroordeel,integendeel iedereen mag van mij zelf weten wat ze doen als een vrouw trots haar mooie borsten laat zien hoor je niemand klagen..
Ik laat trots mijn geloof zien en wat andere ook vinden,ik vind mezelf 10 keer mooier met hoofddoek,want ik ben van binnen mooi.
Als anderen niet zo diep willen kijken,dan kijken ze maar weg..

----------


## Berto

Ben oprecht blij dat jij zo ruimdenkend ben maar je behoort tot de minderheid want helaas pindakaas zijn de meeste conservatieve tegen homo's e.d.
Durf jij ook voor je mening uit te komen in het bijzijn van geloof genoten ik bedoel dan dat je de homo's en de niet moslims e.d. te zijde staat of zijn het slechts woorden ?
Mijn ervaring is dat slecht weinige oprecht achter liberale en vrije gedachten stand punten kunnen dan wel durven staan. (dit is hetzelfde beeld wat we zien bij de conservatieven christenen of)

----------


## yvonne

> _Geplaatst door Berto_ 
> *Ben oprecht blij dat jij zo ruimdenkend ben maar je behoort tot de minderheid want helaas pindakaas zijn de meeste conservatieve tegen homo's e.d.
> Durf jij ook voor je mening uit te komen in het bijzijn van geloof genoten ik bedoel dan dat je de homo's en de niet moslims e.d. te zijde staat of zijn het slechts woorden ?
> Mijn ervaring is dat slecht weinige oprecht achter liberale en vrije gedachten stand punten kunnen dan wel durven staan. (dit is hetzelfde beeld wat we zien bij de conservatieven christenen of)*


Ik heb geen probleem om voor mijn mening uit te komen,ook niet bij geloofsgenoten.
Mijn man woont in Egypte en ook daar vertel ik mensen over mijn gedachtengang en hoewel ze het soms niet goed kunnen begrijpen staan ze altijd open voor hoe ik over dingen denk.
Verder is mijn hele familie en bijna al mijn vrienden niet gelovig en staan mijn mede moslims daar niet negatief tegen over.
Helaas maak ik omgekeerd wel vaak mee,dat mensen die ik al jaren ken negatief tegenover moslims staan,moslims zouden "hun"Ned.levenswijze afkeuren....
Het gekke is dus dat de moslims die ik ken het nooit hebben over de manier waarop Ned.leven,het houd ze totaal niet bezig..
Jammer toch he dat we elkaar zo verkeerd begrijpen..

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door Berto_ 
> *Ben oprecht blij dat jij zo ruimdenkend ben maar je behoort tot de minderheid want helaas pindakaas zijn de meeste conservatieve tegen homo's e.d.
> Durf jij ook voor je mening uit te komen in het bijzijn van geloof genoten ik bedoel dan dat je de homo's en de niet moslims e.d. te zijde staat of zijn het slechts woorden ?
> Mijn ervaring is dat slecht weinige oprecht achter liberale en vrije gedachten stand punten kunnen dan wel durven staan. (dit is hetzelfde beeld wat we zien bij de conservatieven christenen of)*


Geen affiniteit voelen met homo's is geen homohaat. Homosexualiteit is een taboe binnen islamitische gemeenschappen. Het duurt ff voordat men erover kan praten. Tot die tijd zal men zich behouden opstellen tegenover homosexuelen... :knipoog: .

K.

----------


## miss2pac

> _Geplaatst door crosscrew_ 
> *Geen hoofddeksels in de klas, dat zei mijn leraar altijd. Als je blauwe haren had, was de lul of kut totdat die kleur uit je haren was.
> 
> WIJ HOLLANDERS HOUDEN NIET VAN EXTREMEN!! DUS OOK GEEN HOOFDDOEKEN!! 
> 
> De meeste blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten vol van jonge moslim vrouwen die geen hoofddoek/vaatdoek wilen dragen. Door hun familie achtervolgt en met de dood bedreigt.
> 
> Ik terrorizeer de personen die bereigen!!!!
> 
> EN NAOUAL_M, met je mooie plekje!! GA A.U.B. TERUG!!! naar je mooiste plekje!!*


koop een ticket nar de hel.jij en je leraar.en dlijf van me lijf ben jij daar dan wel eens geweest daar lopen meestal jullie soort mensen rond verkracht door hun vader of mishandeld door hun man of vriend  :zweep:  bitch.

----------


## Berto

k heb geen probleem om voor mijn mening uit te komen,ook niet bij geloofsgenoten.
Mijn man woont in Egypte en ook daar vertel ik mensen over mijn gedachtengang en hoewel ze het soms niet goed kunnen begrijpen staan ze altijd open voor hoe ik over dingen denk.
Verder is mijn hele familie en bijna al mijn vrienden niet gelovig en staan mijn mede moslims daar niet negatief tegen over.
Helaas maak ik omgekeerd wel vaak mee,dat mensen die ik al jaren ken negatief tegenover moslims staan,moslims zouden "hun"Ned.levenswijze afkeuren....
Het gekke is dus dat de moslims die ik ken het nooit hebben over de manier waarop Ned.leven,het houd ze totaal niet bezig..
Jammer toch he dat we elkaar zo verkeerd begrijpen..

Je bent een van de weinige dus m.i. een licht die de polarisatie kan stoppen.......want echt ik ben het zat want weet je wat jij zegt he:"Helaas maak ik omgekeerd wel vaak mee,dat mensen die ik al jaren ken negatief tegenover moslims staan,moslims zouden "hun"Ned.levenswijze afkeuren...." maak ik dus weer andersom mee.....ergens gaat het dus mis hoe kunnen we mensen laten zien dat we bij dezelfde cultuur horen de Nederlandse en ja das ook Marokkaans / Turks / Duits / Joods of om het even.
Of we het nu fijn vinden of niet we moeten toch echt door dezelfde deur.
Ik moet zeggen dat deze gesprekjes me erg bevallen want ik heb teveel bullshit mede gemaakt zowel van islamitische zijde als van christen .....goed...jij eindigt met Allah al agbar
ik eindig met....

MENSEN ZIJN MACHTIG
(of God of Allah of Boedha of smurfen of het doet er niet toe)
:-)

----------


## Berto

Beste miss

negeer toch dit soort uitlatingen!!!!!!!!!

En daarbij vind ik jou reactie toch ook niet zo een toffe hoor in blijf van mijn lijf huizen zitten op vele locaties wel degelijk moslim vrouwen ....
dit daar vele onderdrukte moslim vrouwen eindelijk uit de kast durven te komen en vluchtte van hun o zo foute man en familie...marruuh je hebt gelijk dat deze persoon een idioot is :-)

----------


## yvonne

Je bent een van de weinige dus m.i. een licht die de polarisatie kan stoppen.......want echt ik ben het zat want weet je wat jij zegt he:"Helaas maak ik omgekeerd wel vaak mee,dat mensen die ik al jaren ken negatief tegenover moslims staan,moslims zouden "hun"Ned.levenswijze afkeuren...." maak ik dus weer andersom mee.....ergens gaat het dus mis hoe kunnen we mensen laten zien dat we bij dezelfde cultuur horen de Nederlandse en ja das ook Marokkaans / Turks / Duits / Joods of om het even.
Of we het nu fijn vinden of niet we moeten toch echt door dezelfde deur.
Ik moet zeggen dat deze gesprekjes me erg bevallen want ik heb teveel bullshit mede gemaakt zowel van islamitische zijde als van christen .....goed...jij eindigt met Allah al agbar
ik eindig met....

MENSEN ZIJN MACHTIG
(of God of Allah of Boedha of smurfen of het doet er niet toe)
:-)


Kijk zijn er in iedergeval 2 mensen die elkaar begrijpen  :hihi:

----------


## Yasmeen

"Ja, maar JIJ he, jij bent anders!" 

Hoe vaak heb ik dit niet gehoord van hollanders om me heen...en telkens weer word ik er doodmisselijk van omdat ik weet dat diezelfde hollanders maar weinig moslims, of allochtonen, kennen....

Any ways, ik voel er niks meer voor te reageren op onnozel gezever. Zoals ze laatst nog (ongeveer) in de Tweede Kamer hadden gezegd: smaken verschillen, en daarom mogen smaken de rechten van mensen niet beknotten. 

Kidje, nogmaals  :duim:  voor je post, en keep it going  :Smilie:

----------


## Enquetrice

Aanvankelijk dacht ik dat het klachten zou gaan regenen bij het EHRM als dat hoofddoekverbod gemplementeerd zou worden in de Franse wetgeving. Maar na het lezen van het arrest Dahlab vs. Zwitserland, heb ik zo mijn twijfels....

 :cheefbek:

----------


## dina84

From: "H.J. Bakker" 
>To: 
>CC: "AEL Nederland" 
>Subject: Hoofddoek 
>Date: Wed, 10 Mar 2004 23:09:38 +0100 
> 
>Assalamu alaykum wr. wb. 
> 
>1. PETITIE 
> 
>De Arabisch Europese Liga (AEL) acht het Franse hoofddoekverbod (dat inmiddels door beide kamers van het Franse parlement is aangenomen) in strijd met art. 18 van de Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens en met Eurpese wetgeving en biedt daarom op 21 maart (internationale dag tegen racisme en discriminatie) een petitie aan aan de voorzitters van de Europese Commissie en het Europarlement. 
> 
>Teken de petitie online: *http://www.petitiononline.com/ael2004/petition.html*  
>Zie ook: www.ael.nl (via [email protected] kunnen ook papieren handtekeningenlijsten worden opgevraagd). 
> 
> 
>2. MELDPUNT 
> 
>Het dragen van een hoofddoek in het openbaar komt ook in Nederland politiek steeds meer onder druk te staan. Op scholen ontstaan er met grote regelmaat conflicten over, terwijl de wet duidelijk is: openbare scholen moeten het dragen van een hoofddoek toestaan, confessionele scholen hebben het recht het te verbieden als zij vinden dat het in strijd is met hun religieuze grondslag. Het verbod moet dan wel in een kledingvoorschrift zijn vastgelegd, leerlingen moeten er bij inschrijving van op de hoogte gesteld worden en het voorschrift moet consequent worden nageleefd. 
> 
>Zie voor achtergrondinformatie http://www.abubakker.nl/newpage7.html. 
> 
>Ik ben momenteel bezig met het opzetten van een organisatie die problemen m.b.t. het dragen van hoofddoeken op scholen gaat inventariseren en gaat bemiddelen in conflicten. Als praten niet helpt zullen we de leerlingen begeleiden bij het indienen van een klacht bij de Commissie Gelijke Behandeling. 
> 
>Hiervoor ben ik op zoek naar vrijwilligers/sters die gesprekken willen voeren met gedupeerde leerlingen in het basisonderwijs, voortgezet en hoger onderwijs en met de betreffende scholen, om te proberen een oplossing te vinden. Het is de bedoeling dat er een netwerk van vrijwilligers over het hele land wordt opgezet. Problemen kunnen via een centraal telefoonnummer en e-mailadres gemeld worden. Vervolgens wordt de klacht doorgespeeld aan de vrijwilliger die het dichtst bij de betreffende school in de buurt woont. Vrijwilligers krijgen uitgebreide informatie over relevante regelgeving en jurisprudentie en worden d.m.v. een training voorbereid op het voeren van gesprekken met leerlingen en schoolbesturen. 
> 
>De AEL heeft al medewerking toegezegd en met enkele organisaties ben ik inmiddels in gesprek. Zodra er voldoende vrijwilligers zijn ga ik het project via het internet en islamitische organisaties promoten en kunnen we aan de slag. 
> 
>Ben je genteresseerd? Mail me dan ([email protected]) of bel 070 427 3462 (alleen 's avonds). 
> 
>Met vriendelijke groet, 
> 
>Hendrik Jan Bakker 
>www.abubakker.nl

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door Enquetrice_ 
> *Aanvankelijk dacht ik dat het klachten zou gaan regenen bij het EHRM als dat hoofddoekverbod gemplementeerd zou worden in de Franse wetgeving. Maar na het lezen van het arrest Dahlab vs. Zwitserland, heb ik zo mijn twijfels....
> 
> *


Dit was ook mijn verwachting. Het betreffende arrest is mij niet bekend, maar ik zal 't vanavond eens gaan lezen... :Smilie: .

K.

P.S. Yasmeen, thnx! Toppie!  :knipoog:

----------


## Enquetrice

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Dit was ook mijn verwachting. Het betreffende arrest is mij niet bekend, maar ik zal 't vanavond eens gaan lezen....
> 
> K.
> *


En?

Frankrijk hoeft zich maar te beroepen op het conventionele karakter van de staat ( scheiding kerk en staat e.d.) en het verbod op hoofddoekjes valt onder lid 2 art. 8 resp. 9 EVRM.

 :jammer:

----------


## Logic

Voor ik mijn bericht begin wil ik even zeggen dat je het in mijn post niet te nauw moet nemen met begrippen als "Nederlander/Hollander" enzo. Ik weet ook wel dat mensen die Marrokaanse ouders hebben maar die hier geboren zijn, ook Hollanders zijn. Maar je begrijpt wel wat ik bedoel als ik het heb over "Hollanders" aan de ene kant en "Marokkanen/moslims" aan de andere kant.

Ok, het lijkt me duidelijk dat de politiek gewoon van die hoofddoekjes afwil. En dat is heus niet omdat ze er ineens achter zijn gekomen dat het eigenlijk in strijd is met de scheiding van kerk en staat. Nee, ik denk dat het ergens anders om gaat. De kern van het probleem is als volgt: Sommige Nederlandse mensen voelen zich bedreigd door moslims.

De meeste Nederlandse mensen denken heel nuchter na (vandaar de uitdrukking "nuchtere Hollander"). Dat doen moslims ook wel, maar hoe intelligent en nuchter ze ook mogen zijn, moslims plaatsen "het woord van God" altijd boven hun eigen gezond verstand. Als God zegt dat ze iets zo en zo moeten doen, dan doen ze dat, ook al lijkt het volgens hun eigen verstand helemaal niet logisch. Ik denk dat iedere moslim dit met mij eens zal zijn, toch? Nou, nuchtere Hollanders vinden dat gewoon een beetje een eng idee. In hun ogen zijn moslims eigenlijk onberekenbaar. Als alle mensen in een land nuchter nadenken en zich altijd baseren op logica dan weet iedereen wat hij van de ander kan verwachten. Maar zodra er mensen bijkomen die zich niet volldedig op de logica baseren, worden die nuchtere mensen bang. Ze weten niet wat ze van die anderen moeten verwachten. Tuurlijk, die anderen zijn ook logisch nadenkende mensen, maar zij hebben die Allah waarin ze geloven. Dus weet de nuchtere Hollander dat er altijd een mogelijkheid is dat de moslim niet helemaal logisch handelt. En die onvoorspelbaarheid maakt de nuchtere Hollanders angstig.

Dit idee wordt bevestigd door de hoofddoek. Ik zal nou even de gedachten van de nuchtere Hollander weergeven:
_Waar slaat dat nou op, die hoofddoek? Een meisje mag een vrouwelijke eigenschap als haar haren toch wel laten zien aan andere mensen? Waar is ze bang voor? Als ze die doek afdoet zal ze toch heus niet verkracht worden ofzo? Doet ze dat echt alleen maar omdat die Allah dat zegt? Nou, als ze niet eens zelf nadenkt voordat ze handelt dan vind ik haar maar eng hoor! Straks zegt die Allah haar dat ze mij moet slaan en dan doet ze het ook gewoon, ook al heeft ze er zelf helemaal geen logische reden voor! Die moslims zijn eng want ze hebben maar een eigen wil tot op zekere hoogte!_

Ik heb het natuurlijk overdreven maar ik denk dat de meeste Hollanders toch een soort afkeer van moslims hebben omdat deze gedachtegang in hun onbewustzijn werkt. Nou voelen Nederlanders zich echt niet bedreigd door de hoofddoekjes, maar wel door het principe erachter. Want dat principe van "dingen doen tegen alle logica in, omdat Allah het zegt", zou kunnen betekenen dat moslims ooit iets doen wat *WEL*  een bedreiging voor hen vormt. Daarom geven ze een signaal af waarmee ze eigenlijk willen zeggen dat moslims het niet in hun hoofd moeten halen om ongewenste dingen te doen, alleen omdat Allah het zegt. Deze mensen hebben niets tegen hoofddoekjes, maar tegen het pricipe dat moslims bepaalde dingen alleen doen omdat Allah het zegt, ook al is het niet logisch.

Maar de moslims verzetten zich (wat begrijpelijk is) tegen het verbod op hoofddoekjes. En de Hollander ziet dat dus als een bevestiging van zijn angst. De Hollander denkt: "Moet je zien, ze zijn bereid om te vechten voor iets dat ze alleen doen omdat het van Allah moet!" Dus de Hollander gaat zich alleen maar meer zorgen maken over de mogelijkheid dat moslims echt nare dingen zullen doen omdat Allah dat zegt. En gezien sommige verzen in de Koran, lijken die zorgen gerechtvaardigd. Want als Allah zegt dat ongelovigen en christenen en Joden slechte mensen zijn en dat je ze niet moet vertrouwen en dat ze zullen branden in de hel en dat moslims tegen die mensen moeten vechten, dan kunnen moslims dat opvatten als een rechtvaardiging om die mensen te schaden, toch? Als imams op basis van de Koran zeggen dat bepaalde mensen zoals homo's lager dan dieren zijn, dan kunnen ommige moslims denken dat het pijn doen van die mensen nog minder erg is dan het doodslaan van een mug, toch?

Dus als moslims *ECHT* willen worden geaccepteerd door de Hollanders, moeten ze de Hollanders ervan overtuigen dat ze niet bang voor moslims hoeven te zijn. Dus moeten moslims eerst zelf uitvinden wat ze nou eigenlijk willen. Ik bedoel, als jij als moslim gelooft dat alles in de Koran het woord van Allah is, dan zou je het slaan van een ongelovige homo niet erger moeten vinden dan het slaan van een mug, toch? Maar het gevoel van vele moslims vertelt hun dat het wel erger is om een mens te slaan (ook al is het een ongelovige homo) dan om een mug te slaan. Dus wat is nou belangrijker? Je gevoel of de Koran? Nou ja, zo zijn er nog vele andere voorbeelden van dingen die wel in de Koran staan maar die eigenlijk indruisen tegen je eigen gedachten en gevoelens. Dus zou je toch eigenlijk moeten onderzoeken of je wel alles uit de Koran blindelings moet navolgen? Om nog verder te gaan, weet je eigenlijk wel zo zeker dat het het woord van God is? Weet je eigenlijk wel zo zeker dat God bestaat? Ja, je ouders zeggen het en je opa en oma zeggen het en de imam zegt het.......maar is het wel zo? Ik bedoel dit niet beledigend, maar wat ik eigenlijk wil zeggen is: Onderzoek alles en neem niet zomaar dingen aan. Ik denk dat veel moslims toch verschillende meningen hebben over bepaalde onderwerpen en ik wil hun aansporen om onderling het debat aan te gaan. Verdiep je in je godsdienst en probeer van elkaar te leren. Ik persoonlijk geloof in geen enkele god maar ik wil toch een bijdrage leveren aan jullie interpretaties van de Islam door de volgende site aan te raden: 

http://www.monotheist.nl/hoofddoek.html

Volgens deze site spreekt de Koran helemaal *nooit*  over hoofddoekjes, dus misschien moeten moslims die denken dat ze verplicht zijn dit maar eens lezen. Ben benieuwd wat jullie ervan vinden.

Nou, m'n bericht is al weer veel te ver uitgelopen dus ik zal maar stoppen! Vrede zij met jullie! (weet niet hoe ik dat precies in het Arabisch moet schrijven)

----------


## yingwai

Moskee-lectuur: vrouwen moeten besneden

Uitgegeven: 8 april 2004 08:24 

AMSTERDAM - In de lectuur van de El Tawheed-moskee in Amsterdam staat dat 'meisjes besneden moeten worden'. Het is volgens gezondheidscentrum voor vluchtelingen Pharos voor het eerst dat deze oproep in een Nederlandse moskee gedaan wordt, zo bericht Trouw. 

De moskee heeft onlangs een open dag georganiseerd, in een poging van het slechte imago af te komen. Dat imago is onder meer opgeroepen door uitspraken van een imam uit de moskee, die niet-moslims 'brandhout voor de hel' noemde en vrouwen verbood zonder toestemming van hun man het huis te verlaten. 

In de lectuur die El Tawheed aanbiedt, staat vrouwen weliswaar dezelfde rechten hebben als mannen, maar 'de wetenschap heeft aangetoond dat er grote verschillen zijn in biologische natuur, fysieke capaciteiten en geestelijke vermogens'. Daarom zou het 'onrechtvaardig' zijn om vrouwen dezelfde 'verantwoordelijkheden, rechten en plichten te geven als de man'. 

Vrouwen moeten volgens de lectuur luisteren naar haar man. Ongehoorzaamheid is ontoelaatbaar. Wanneer een vrouw seks weigert of haar huis verlaat, vervalt de zorgplicht van de man voor zijn echtgenote. Een vrouw die liegt verdient 'minstens 100 slagen'.

----------


## dicksr

Het verhaal van Kees en Kees jr.("de nuchtere hollanders")

Kees is 53 jaar en heeft tot 2 jaar geleden zijn hele leven in Staphorst gewoond. Eigenlijk kwam hij nooit het dorp uit, zijn leven, zijn vrouw, zijn kinderen, zijn werk en zijn kerk had hij allemaal bij de hand. Kees is streng gelovig, net als de rest van de dorpelingen. 'sZondags gaat hij twee keer naar de kerk, waar de strenge dominee hem vertelt (en dat gebeurt zijn hele leven al) wat er in de bijbel staat en hoe hij dat moet lezen. De gemeenteraad in Staphorst bestaat in grote meerderheid uit streng gelovigen. De wethouder zegt in een interview (dit is werkelijk gebeurd) dat in het onwaarschijnlijke geval dat zijn partij de meerderheid in het land zal behalen, wetgeving zal worden herzien naar bijbelse grondslag en het woord van de Heer geplaatst zal worden boven de grondwet!

Twee jaar geleden werd de zaak waar Kees werkt overgenomen door westerlingen uit de Randstad. Kees moest om zijn baan te houden verhuizen naar Rotterdam. Met zijn gezin gaat hij naar Rotterdam.
Zijn oudste dochter, Miriam, 16 jaar, gaat naar een nieuwe school. Op school kijkt iedereen haar vreemd aan, zij draagt lange rokken, heeft haar haar loshangen en draagt geen make-up. Haar best aantrkkelijke lichaam is verborgen onder ruimvallende kleding. Zo heeft Miriam het geleerd en zo loopt iedereen erbij in Staphorst. Ook Miriam kijkt vreemd om zich heen. Alle meiden op school zien er anders uit, piercings, blote buiken, strakke broeken en truitjes, zware make-up en .. ... hoofddoekjes en ruim vallende kleding. Om zichzelf niet helemaal te verliezen en aansluiting te houden bij haar familie en haar geloof past Miriam zich niet aan en blijft zich kleden zoals ze gewend is. Al spoedig wordt ze goede vrienden met Dinah en Yasmeen. Samen staan zij sterk in hun (ieder op eigen manier) overtuiging.

Kees jr. moet ook naar een nieuwe school. Hij gaat naar het VMBO. Op school wordt hij vreemd aangekeken. Kees heeft een overhem en stropdas en een colbertje aan boven een nette grijze broek en degelijke zwarte schoenen. Hij ziet jongens en meiden met van alles en nog wat aan, vooral die meiden! Piercings, blote buiken, strakke broeken en truitjes, zware make-up. Kees weet niet wat hem overkomt, hij is bijna 15 en zijn hormonen slaan op hol. Thuisgekomen uit school vertelt hij honderduit. Hij wil andere kleren en een brommer. Vader Kees ontploft! Hij slaat Kees jr. links en rechts om zijn oren, grijpt de bijbel en leest voor over "eert uw vader en uw moeder" en "de goddelijke straf voor ongehoorzaamheid". 

Kees jr. gaat de volgende dag naar school, in de klas praat hij met Abdul en Ahmet. Vreemd genoeg hebben die precies dezelfde ervaring thuis en op school. Met z'n drieen besluiten ze na het 3e uur dat de school hun vandaag niet zoveel te bieden heeft. Ze gaan de stad in. In een jeansshop met luide muziek en 'lekkere wijven' hakken ze de knoop door: ze stelen een paar broeken en t-shirts, bij de uitgang gaat het alarm, een winkelmeisje wil ze tegenhouden, in paniek duwen ze haar op de grond en rennen weg. Een juist passerende politieagent grijpt Kees, via school horen ze wie de andere twee jongens zijn...... In de krant staat de volgende ochtend: ALLOCHTONE JONGEREN BEROVEN WINKEL! 

Allochtonen, Marokkanen, islamieten, fundamentalisten ?

of gewoon drie pubers op zoek naar zichzelf en naar hun plaats in de maatschappij.

Winkeldiefstal rechtvaardigen? NEEN!

Maar wel graag aanpakken wat er aan de hand is zonder daar een wereldprobleem van te maken.

Vader Kees heeft glukkig een klein obscuur kerkje gevonden waar een streng hervormde dominee hem iedere zondag twee keer vertelt dat die kerk de wereld en de waarheid is.

----------


## Enquetrice

> _Geplaatst door Logic_ 
> *Voor ik mijn bericht begin wil ik even zeggen dat je het in mijn post niet te nauw moet nemen met begrippen als "Nederlander/Hollander" enzo. Ik weet ook wel dat mensen die Marrokaanse ouders hebben maar die hier geboren zijn, ook Hollanders zijn. Maar je begrijpt wel wat ik bedoel als ik het heb over "Hollanders" aan de ene kant en "Marokkanen/moslims" aan de andere kant.
> 
> Ok, het lijkt me duidelijk dat de politiek gewoon van die hoofddoekjes afwil. En dat is heus niet omdat ze er ineens achter zijn gekomen dat het eigenlijk in strijd is met de scheiding van kerk en staat. Nee, ik denk dat het ergens anders om gaat. De kern van het probleem is als volgt: Sommige Nederlandse mensen voelen zich bedreigd door moslims.
> 
> De meeste Nederlandse mensen denken heel nuchter na (vandaar de uitdrukking "nuchtere Hollander"). Dat doen moslims ook wel, maar hoe intelligent en nuchter ze ook mogen zijn, moslims plaatsen "het woord van God" altijd boven hun eigen gezond verstand. Als God zegt dat ze iets zo en zo moeten doen, dan doen ze dat, ook al lijkt het volgens hun eigen verstand helemaal niet logisch. Ik denk dat iedere moslim dit met mij eens zal zijn, toch? Nou, nuchtere Hollanders vinden dat gewoon een beetje een eng idee. In hun ogen zijn moslims eigenlijk onberekenbaar. Als alle mensen in een land nuchter nadenken en zich altijd baseren op logica dan weet iedereen wat hij van de ander kan verwachten. Maar zodra er mensen bijkomen die zich niet volldedig op de logica baseren, worden die nuchtere mensen bang. Ze weten niet wat ze van die anderen moeten verwachten. Tuurlijk, die anderen zijn ook logisch nadenkende mensen, maar zij hebben die Allah waarin ze geloven. Dus weet de nuchtere Hollander dat er altijd een mogelijkheid is dat de moslim niet helemaal logisch handelt. En die onvoorspelbaarheid maakt de nuchtere Hollanders angstig.
> 
> Dit idee wordt bevestigd door de hoofddoek. Ik zal nou even de gedachten van de nuchtere Hollander weergeven:
> Waar slaat dat nou op, die hoofddoek? Een meisje mag een vrouwelijke eigenschap als haar haren toch wel laten zien aan andere mensen? Waar is ze bang voor? Als ze die doek afdoet zal ze toch heus niet verkracht worden ofzo? Doet ze dat echt alleen maar omdat die Allah dat zegt? Nou, als ze niet eens zelf nadenkt voordat ze handelt dan vind ik haar maar eng hoor! Straks zegt die Allah haar dat ze mij moet slaan en dan doet ze het ook gewoon, ook al heeft ze er zelf helemaal geen logische reden voor! Die moslims zijn eng want ze hebben maar een eigen wil tot op zekere hoogte!
> ...


Wel leuk en aardig je analyse van de gedachtengang van de gemiddelde Hollander, maar dat had echt niet gehoeven. Die is mij en vele anderen al bekend. Ik vraag me af hoe JIJ tegenover het een en ander staat. Ga je met de stroom mee, huldig je hun opvattingen of ga je tegen de stroom in, ga je zelf op onderzoek uit en denk je voor je zelf?  :Wink: 
Angst is een slechte raadgever, ik heb het maar niet al te vaak gezegd. Men is gewoon onbekend met dat hele zooitje en onbekend maakt helaas onbemind.

Mijn geloof, of beter gezegd de Islam, GEBIEDT mij juist om voor mezelf te denken, elke mens heeft een eigen wil. We hebben niet voor niets een rede gekregen om al het denkwerk mee te verrichten. Ik heb ervoor gekozen om me te onderwerpen aan de wil van Allah. Is dat al niet optimaal gebruik maken van je vrijheid als mens, als individu? Dus je bewering over het feit dat moslims niet voor zichzelf kunnen denken, gaat helaas niet op.
Wel moet ik erbij zeggen dat er enkele fanatici zijn die helemaal gebrainwashed zijn en die naar de letter van de Koran kijken. Maar ieder weldenkend mens weet dat er fanatici zijn onder elke religie. En wat die site betreft; ik kijk naar de letter van de koran, maar ook naar de geest van de koran.

Soms sta ik weleens in dubio, als ik eerlijk mag zijn.Men komt altijd met die eeuwenoude paradigma's van de vrouw is niks waard in Islam, de vrouw moet een hoofddoek dragen van haar man, de vrouw moet tig kinderen baren, de vrouw mag niet werken, de vrouw mag geslagen worden, de vrouw heeft minder recht op een erfenis dan de man etc...etc... 
Maar hoe meer je je verdiept in het geloof, hoe minder dat het geval zal zijn.

Ik begin een beetje moe te worden van dat hele uitleg en defensief- gedoe. Ik en vele anderen worden niet gehoord, een roep in de woestijn lijkt het wel. Wanneer zal de gemiddelde Nederlander de overtuiging bekomen? Hoe lang moet er nog geredetwist en gepolemiekt worden?
Gisteren had ik het nog tijdens een etentje met een oud-lerares( een feministe van het eerste uur en athest ) van mij erover. Het was een heerlijk gesprek. Ik heb volgens haar de moeilijke weg gekozen en het zij zo dan maar.....

 :Wink:

----------


## diederik

Die ouwerwetse hoofddoeken zijn toch nergens voor nodig? Ze zijn niet meer van deze tijd en passen zeker niet in een land als Nederland.

----------


## Logic

Ik heb hier even het bericht van Enquetrice geplaatst en mijn reactie er in het rood bijgeschreven:

*Wel leuk en aardig je analyse van de gedachtengang van de gemiddelde Hollander, maar dat had echt niet gehoeven. Die is mij en vele anderen al bekend. Ik vraag me af hoe JIJ tegenover het een en ander staat. Ga je met de stroom mee, huldig je hun opvattingen of ga je tegen de stroom in, ga je zelf op onderzoek uit en denk je voor je zelf? 
Angst is een slechte raadgever, ik heb het maar niet al te vaak gezegd. Men is gewoon onbekend met dat hele zooitje en onbekend maakt helaas onbemind.

Nou, ik denk echt wel zelf na hoor. Ik ga veel met moslims om (zowel werk als vrienden) en ik praat veel met hun over hun cultuur en geloof. En angst kan wel een goede raadgever zijn maar alleen als het intellect die angst rechtvaardigt. Maar dat bedoelde jij waarschijnlijk ook. Als jij en die vele anderen al bekend zijn met de gedachtegang van de gemiddelde Hollander, dan hoop ik dat jullie personen zijn die de wetten van de Nederlandse democratie respecteren, ongeacht wat Allah jullie daarover zegt. En als dat zo is, dan hoop ik oprecht dat je normaal wordt behandelt door Hollanders. 

Mijn geloof, of beter gezegd de Islam, GEBIEDT mij juist om voor mezelf te denken, elke mens heeft een eigen wil. We hebben niet voor niets een rede gekregen om al het denkwerk mee te verrichten. Ik heb ervoor gekozen om me te onderwerpen aan de wil van Allah. Is dat al niet optimaal gebruik maken van je vrijheid als mens, als individu? Dus je bewering over het feit dat moslims niet voor zichzelf kunnen denken, gaat helaas niet op.
Wel moet ik erbij zeggen dat er enkele fanatici zijn die helemaal gebrainwashed zijn en die naar de letter van de Koran kijken. Maar ieder weldenkend mens weet dat er fanatici zijn onder elke religie. En wat die site betreft; ik kijk naar de letter van de koran, maar ook naar de geest van de koran.

Ik bedoelde meer dat moslims niet altijd handelen op basis van hun eigen verstand. Ze kunnen heus wel logisch nadenken maar uiteindelijk doen ze soms dingen die niet overeenstemmen met hun logisch verstand. Ze doen die dingen omdat Allah zegt dat ze die dingen moeten doen. En wat die site betreft, ik vind je reactie daarop onduidelijk. De geest van de Koran, wat is dat? Ik denk dat ik wel begrijp wat je ermee bedoelt en ik denk dat die geest van de Koran uiteindelijk gebaseerd is op de letter van de Koran. Maar goed, ik zou het tof vinden als je even wat uitgebreider je mening wilt geven over die site. Je bent het volgens mij niet eens met de conclusies van die site, dus zou je dat even met wat argumenten kunnen toelichten?

Soms sta ik weleens in dubio, als ik eerlijk mag zijn.Men komt altijd met die eeuwenoude paradigma's van de vrouw is niks waard in Islam, de vrouw moet een hoofddoek dragen van haar man, de vrouw moet tig kinderen baren, de vrouw mag niet werken, de vrouw mag geslagen worden, de vrouw heeft minder recht op een erfenis dan de man etc...etc... 
Maar hoe meer je je verdiept in het geloof, hoe minder dat het geval zal zijn.

Ik zag een tijdje geleden een bezoek van Ayaan Hirschi Ali aan een islamitische basisschool. Zij ging daar kijken hoe het islamitisch onderwijs is en ze ging praten met leraren en leerlingen over de islam. Op een gegeven moment werd er een soort gebedsdienst gehouden en daarin moest een van de jongetjes iets voorlezen, ik geloof dat hij het gebed moest leiden ofzo. In ieder geval, vroeg Ayaan toen of dat ook door een meisje gedaan mocht worden. Maar nee, dat was volgens de Islam niet toegestaan. Nou, dat is voor mij toch een voorbeeld dat de vrouw minder rechten heeft in de Islam. En ik geloof dat het kijken en nadenken over dit programma toch wel mag vallen onder het "verdiepen in de Islam" dus... En het dragen van een hoofddoek zie ik ook als een voorbeeld van het feit dat vrouwen minder rechten hebben binnen de Islam. Waarom moet de vrouw haar haar verbergen voor de man? Als hij zich tot haar aangetrokken voelt moet hij zelf maar iets aan dat gevoel doen. Moet de vrouw haar haar bedekken zodat de man zich niet druk hoeft te maken over zijn seksuele gevoelens? Lekker hypocriet vind ik dat. Maar goed, volgens die ene website hoeven vrouwen hun haar geeneens te bedekken. Maar dat neemt niet weg dat vele moslims toch die opvatting hebben. En er zijn zat moslims die bijvoorbeeld vinden dat de vrouw minder moet krijgen bij een erfenis. Het interesseert me niet of dat nou in de Koran staat of niet. Het gaat mij om de praktijk. Als er allemaal mensen zijn die zich "moslim" noemen en die allemaal in Allah geloven en die allemaal bepaalde opvattingen hebben die mij niet aanstaan, dan is dat het probleem waar ik mij op concentreer. Of die mensen nou al hun opvattingen letterlijk uit de Koran halen is voor mij niet belangrijk. Als je nu wilt zeggen dat de meerderheid van de mensen die zich moslim noemen, eigenlijk geen echte moslims zijn dan noem ik ze wel "mensen die in Allah geloven". De benaming doet er niet toe, de praktijk doet er wel toe. En de praktijk is gewoon dat er zat mensen zijn die vrouwen minderwaardig behandelen uit naam van de Koran. Ik ben blij met de mensen die vrouwen WEL gelijkwaardig behandelen uit naam van de Koran. Ik zal nooit gelijk denken dat iemand die zich moslim noemt minderwaardige ideeen over vrouwen heeft, ik zal het hem eerst vragen voordat ik mijn oordeel trek. Maar ik zal na het volgende stukje tekst nog wat zeggen over die vooroordelen.

Ik begin een beetje moe te worden van dat hele uitleg en defensief- gedoe. Ik en vele anderen worden niet gehoord, een roep in de woestijn lijkt het wel. Wanneer zal de gemiddelde Nederlander de overtuiging bekomen? Hoe lang moet er nog geredetwist en gepolemiekt worden?
Gisteren had ik het nog tijdens een etentje met een oud-lerares( een feministe van het eerste uur en athest ) van mij erover. Het was een heerlijk gesprek. Ik heb volgens haar de moeilijke weg gekozen en het zij zo dan maar.....

* [/QUOTE]

*Wat bedoel je precies met dat uitleg en defensief-gedoe? Bedoel je dat mensen jou gelijk bestempelen als een persoon die minderwaardige ideeen over vrouwen heeft als ze weten dat je moslim bent? Als je het ermee eens bent dat vrouwen een hoofddoek moeten dragen en dat ze minder krijgen bij een erfenis, dan geef ik die mensen gelijk en vind ik ook dat jij minderwaardige ideeen hebt over vrouwen. Dus dan moet je je inderdaad maar blijven verdedigen tegen onze opvatting over jou. Maar misschien ben je het niet met die dingen eens en dan vind ik het eerlijk waar heel jammer dat jij over een kam wordt geschoren met die andere moslims. Maar dit is ook het probleem, jullie worden allemaal over een kam geschoren. Dus jullie zouden onderling ook maar eens tegen elkaar moeten laten blijken dat je het niet met elkaar eens bent. Neem nou bijvoorbeeld 2 groepen moslims: De ene groep respecteert de wetten van de Nederlandse democratie en leeft ze na, ongeacht wat Allah daarover zegt. De andere groep maakt de wetten van de Nederlandse democratie ondergeschikt aan wat Allah hun zegt en leeft ze dus niet helemaal na. Nou, van mij en waarschijnlijk de rest van de Hollanders, mag die laatste groep onmiddelijk keihard opdonderen uit dit land, tenzij ze liever tot hun dood in een afgezonderde cel willen leven. Maar dan zou ik van de eerste groep wel even willen weten voor wie zij kiezen. Is deze eerste groep het dan eens met onze beslissing of zal ze hem aanvechten? Ze voelen zich natuurlijk verwant met die moslims van de tweede groep, maar ze zijn ook verwant aan ons omdat ze ervoor hebben gekozen onze wetten te respecteren. Met andere woorden: Als je niet voor ons bent, ben je tegen ons. Dit is een heel moeilijk punt voor moslims maar ik vind echt dat jullie hierover en over andere verschillen in opvatting tussen moslims onderling, moeten nadenken en er ook voor uit moeten komen. Op die manier wordt het voor de Hollanders wat makkelijker om de goeden van de slechten te onderscheiden en wordt de kans kleiner dat de ene moslim moet lijden onder de vooroordelen die de andere moslim gecreeerd heeft. Ja, je zult dus wat moeten doen om van de vooroordelen af te komen maar dat is nou eenmaal niet anders. Je kunt niet van de Hollanders verwachten dat ze het verschil tussen de ene en de andere moslim kunnen zien.*

----------


## Logic

> _Geplaatst door yingwai_ 
> *Moskee-lectuur: vrouwen moeten besneden
> 
> Uitgegeven: 8 april 2004 08:24 
> 
> AMSTERDAM - In de lectuur van de El Tawheed-moskee in Amsterdam staat dat 'meisjes besneden moeten worden'. Het is volgens gezondheidscentrum voor vluchtelingen Pharos voor het eerst dat deze oproep in een Nederlandse moskee gedaan wordt, zo bericht Trouw. 
> 
> De moskee heeft onlangs een open dag georganiseerd, in een poging van het slechte imago af te komen. Dat imago is onder meer opgeroepen door uitspraken van een imam uit de moskee, die niet-moslims 'brandhout voor de hel' noemde en vrouwen verbood zonder toestemming van hun man het huis te verlaten. 
> 
> ...


Ja, dat bedoel ik nou! Deze imam moet dus gewoon opdonderen uit dit land of tot zijn dood worden opgesloten in een afgezonderde cel. Dit soort mensen halen mij het bloed onder de nagels vandaan. En dit soort mensen moeten ook eens aangepakt worden door andere moslims die het totaal niet met hun eens zijn. Richt maar een of andere groep op genaamd:"MOSLIMS TEGEN EL TAWHEED LECTUUR" Zoek de pers op en laat je protest horen. Op die manier kunnen de "goede" moslims vechten tegen de vooroordelen die Hollanders hebben over de Islam.

----------


## yvonne

Beste Logic,
als je het niet erg vind wil ik ook even reageren.
Je noemt dat bezoek van hirsh A.Heb ik ook gezien en vond het persoonlijk walgelijk.
Dus een vrouw mag het gebed niet leiden en dat vinden "wij"dan allemaal verschrikkelijk als Hollanders zijnde,kijk eens de vrouw word achtergesteld.
Maar bekijk het eens zo,misschien boeit het mij als Moslim vrouw wel helemaal niet dat dat niet mag..
Misschien voelen "wij"moslimvrouwen de behoefte allemaal wel niet om het gebed te leiden.
Dusss wat is er dan erg aan?????
Man en vrouw zijn anders en een vrouw moet sommige dingen en mag sommige dingen niet van de Quoraan maar dat is hetzelfde voor een man.
Een man moet ten alle tijden zorgen voor zijn gezin,zeker financieel,al moet hij 2 banen nemen hij moet zorgen dat het zijn gezin goed gaat.
Ik ben blij dat ik die verntwoordelijkheid niet heb,het is een opluchting voor mij bij een moslim man te zijn die het welzijn van zijn gezin boven het voetbal kijken met vrienden steld.
En het grappige is hij ziet dat niet als dwang.alsof zijn leven geleid wrd,of hij gedwongen word,hij voelt zich vanuit zichzelf verplicht en voelt zich er goed bij .
Ze vroeg op die school ook aan een jong jongetje een vraag in de trant van...wie is de baas..het kabinet/politie of Allah.
Toen zei dat jongetje na erg verward te hebben gekeken en geen verdere uitleg te hebben gekregen Allah.
Logisch antwoord als je bedenkt dat elke gelovige gelooft dat God de allerhoogste is en dat Hij ons kan maken en breken.
Ook geen vraag voor een klein kind en zeker niet als het niet beter word toegelicht,had je het jongetje gevraagt of hij zich aan de Ned wet moet houden had hij ongetwijfeld JA geantwoord..
Over die vrouwenbesnijdenis,ik heb daar een discussie over gehad in Egypte,mijn man was er van overtuigd dat dat moest/het beste is en ik vond het onacceptabel,heb gezegt ook dat dat bij een kind van mij alleen over mijn lijk zou gebeuren.
Navraag van hem bij oudere moslims onder wie zijn moeder leverde hem het volgende antwoord op,nl dat het ouderwets/cultureel is en niet meer gedaan word.
Aleen onwetende mensen doen dat nog en dat is jammer,helemaal mee eens.
Ook ben ik het eens dat het niet geleerd moet worden aan mensen die dus misschien niet beter weten.
Afschieten etc van de betreffende persoon gaat me erg ver,ik vind dat ons kabinet ook dingen zegt die verkeerde ideeen opwekken bij onwetende mensen,en die uiteindelijk gevaar op zouden kunnen leveren voor de maatschappij etc etc die dingen gebeuren moeten we niet meteen zo hysterisch over doen denk ik.

----------


## Enquetrice

> _Geplaatst door Logic_ 
> Nou, ik denk echt wel zelf na hoor. Ik ga veel met moslims om (zowel werk als vrienden) en ik praat veel met hun over hun cultuur en geloof. En angst kan wel een goede raadgever zijn maar alleen als het intellect die angst rechtvaardigt. Maar dat bedoelde jij waarschijnlijk ook. Als jij en die vele anderen al bekend zijn met de gedachtegang van de gemiddelde Hollander, dan hoop ik dat jullie personen zijn die de wetten van de Nederlandse democratie respecteren, ongeacht wat Allah jullie daarover zegt. En als dat zo is, dan hoop ik oprecht dat je normaal wordt behandelt door Hollanders.


 Blijf in dialoog gaan, dat is een goede zaak. Daar leren wij allemaal van.  :duim:  Dat adviseer ik ook aan iedere moslim. Jammergenoeg gebeurt dat van beide kanten bar weinig..... 




> Ik bedoelde meer dat moslims niet altijd _handelen_ op basis van hun eigen verstand. Ze kunnen heus wel logisch nadenken maar uiteindelijk doen ze soms dingen die niet overeenstemmen met hun logisch verstand. Ze doen die dingen omdat Allah zegt dat ze die dingen moeten doen. En wat die site betreft, ik vind je reactie daarop onduidelijk. De geest van de Koran, wat is dat? Ik denk dat ik wel begrijp wat je ermee bedoelt en ik denk dat die geest van de Koran uiteindelijk gebaseerd is op de letter van de Koran. Maar goed, ik zou het tof vinden als je even wat uitgebreider je mening wilt geven over die site. Je bent het volgens mij niet eens met de conclusies van die site, dus zou je dat even met wat argumenten kunnen toelichten


 Waar heb je het in godsnaam over? Ik ben de kluts helemaal kwijt. Het is niet meer dan logisch dat iemand die zich op Nederlands grondgebied bevindt, zich moet houden aan de Nederlandse wet. Daar is mijns inziens geen discussie over mogelijk. En laten we eerlijk wezen het merendeel van de groep houdt zich ook aan de Nederlandse wetgeving. Rotte appels heb je overal, waarom doe je het overkomen alsof de grote groep moslims zich schuldig maakt aan mensenrechtenschending zoniet crimineel gedrag e.d.? Is dat niet onredelijk? 

Oja wat die site betreft: er staat idd niet expliciet in de koran dat een vrouw een hoofddoek moet dragen om haar haren te bedekken maar wel het volgende: 'O profeet, zeg tot jouw echtgenotes en tot jouw dochters en tot de vrouwen van de gelovigen dat zij hun overkleden over zich heen laten hangen. Op die manier is het gemakkelijker om hen te herkennen en worden zij niet lastig gevallen.' ( 33:59) 

Ook staat er: 'En zij moeten hun sluiers over hun boezems dragen en hun schoonheid niet openlijk tonen'. (24:31)

Verder staat er in vele overleveringen dat de vrouw zich zou moeten bedekken. Hoe? Daar hebben geleerden enkele gedragscodes voor opgesteld. De ene vindt dat een vrouw een allesverhullende sluier moet dragen. De ander dat ze slechts haar gezicht en handen onbedekt mag laten. Ook zijn er mensen die zo'n sluier helemaal niet nodig achten. Keer op keer worden er verschillende interpretaties gegeven aan de koranische teksten en de overleveringen.

Ik sluit me aan bij de tweede groep geleerden, namelijk bedekking van het lichaam exclusief het gezicht, de handen en de voeten. Het gaat niet slechts om het bedekken van het haar, tegenwoordig kijkt men dwars door je hoofddoek heen en worden er alsnog avances gemaakt. Het is ook iets symbolisch, het zou kuisheid in de hand werken, mits het wordt gedragen in combinatie met de juiste kleding. Mijn God vraagt me om me te bedekken dus doe ik dat. Immers, een non bedekt zich toch ook? En voor zover ik weet is dat niet in strijd met de wet. Sterker nog, ik maak optimaal gebruik van mijn godsdienstvrijheid zoals dat in de grondwet is neergelegd. Dus waar hebben we het hier nou over? Snapt ge het een beetje of moet ik het nog articuleren? 





> Ik zag een tijdje geleden een bezoek van Ayaan Hirschi Ali aan een islamitische basisschool. Zij ging daar kijken hoe het islamitisch onderwijs is en ze ging praten met leraren en leerlingen over de islam. Op een gegeven moment werd er een soort gebedsdienst gehouden en daarin moest een van de jongetjes iets voorlezen, ik geloof dat hij het gebed moest leiden ofzo. In ieder geval, vroeg Ayaan toen of dat ook door een meisje gedaan mocht worden.


 Dat vroeg Ayaan slechts om te provoceren. Voor zover ik het begrepen heb, mag een vrouw het gebed niet voorafgaan, althans niet bij een groep mannen. Waarom? De vele bewegingen die een vrouw tijdens het gebed maakt, namelijk bukken en weer opstaan, de mannen zouden kunnen afleiden. Bovendien is er mijns inzien geen enkele vrouw geweest die dat ooit heeft willen doen. Een vrouw mag in de katholieke kerk ook geen dominee en/of paus worden....

Maar dit gaat allemaal over de gelijkheid man/vrouw en dat vind ik een uitermate interessant onderwerp. Wat ik merk is dat men hier in het westen probeert te streven naar totale gelijkheid van man n vrouw. Dat is een illusie. Zelfs feministes hebben hun acties e.d. gestaakt om dit voor elkaar te krijgen. Dat kan gewoon niet. Simpelweg omdat man en vrouw niet gelijk zijn. Het zit nou eenmaal in de aard van de natuur. Het is vechten tegen de bierkaai als je daar verandering in wil brengen.
Wel vind ik dat man n vrouw gelijkwaardig zijn. In Islam is dat prima geregeld. Waar de man een bepaald recht geniet, geniet de vrouw een ander recht, een recht dat in haar voordeel werkt. Bijvoorbeeld: De man heeft recht op tweederde van de erfenis, en de vrouw slechts een derde. Als je verder kijkt dan je neus lang is, dan weet je dat er meer verplichtingen rusten op de man, namelijk dat hij voor gezin en familie moet zorgen, terwijl die verplichting niet opgaat voor de vrouw. Zij mag het geld/boedel voor zichzelf houden en zlef bepalen wat ze ermee wilt doen. Dus het is niet meer dan logisch dat een man op dit gebied meer krijgt. Men moet gewoon het een en ander relativeren. En om even terug te komen op de hoofddoek. Ook de man dient kuisheid uit te dragen, namelijk door het dragen van een baard. Dus ook op de man rust er een dergelijke verplichting. 





> En de praktijk is gewoon dat er zat mensen zijn die vrouwen minderwaardig behandelen uit naam van de Koran. Ik ben blij met de mensen die vrouwen WEL gelijkwaardig behandelen uit naam van de Koran. Ik zal nooit gelijk denken dat iemand die zich moslim noemt minderwaardige ideeen over vrouwen heeft, ik zal het hem eerst vragen voordat ik mijn oordeel trek. Maar ik zal na het volgende stukje tekst nog wat zeggen over die vooroordelen.


 Hier maak je een sterk punt. Helaas maar waar is het zo dat er vrouwen zijn die onderdrukt worden en dat is iets verwerpelijks en waar ik mij aan erger is het volgende: De Islam gebiedt ons juist om in de voorste linies te staan in de strijd tegen onrechtvaardigheid. Dat gebeurt niet. Wij houden ons stil en schuil. Waarom in godsnaam?





> Wat bedoel je precies met dat uitleg en defensief-gedoe? Bedoel je dat mensen jou gelijk bestempelen als een persoon die minderwaardige ideeen over vrouwen heeft als ze weten dat je moslim bent?


 Juist ja dat bedoel ik.  :moe: 




> Als je het ermee eens bent dat vrouwen een hoofddoek moeten dragen en dat ze minder krijgen bij een erfenis, dan geef ik die mensen gelijk en vind ik ook dat jij minderwaardige ideeen hebt over vrouwen. Dus dan moet je je inderdaad maar blijven verdedigen tegen onze opvatting over jou.


 Niks moet. Islam kent godzijdank geen dwang( klinkt heel paradoxaal in je oren) Ik heb verdomme geen minderwaardige ideeen over de vrouw, ik ben immers zelf vrouw!Ik vertoon volgens enkelen zelfs feministische trekjes... 
Ik voel me uitermate goed en veilig bij de Islam, het is immers deze religie die de vrouw op een voetstuk plaatst. 




> Als je niet voor ons bent, ben je tegen ons.


 Doe niet zo Bush-achtig: if you are not with us, you are against us.... Kun je geen eigen standpunt verkondigen?  :moe: 




> Dit is een heel moeilijk punt voor moslims maar ik vind echt dat jullie hierover en over andere verschillen in opvatting tussen moslims onderling, moeten nadenken en er ook voor uit moeten komen. Op die manier wordt het voor de Hollanders wat makkelijker om de goeden van de slechten te onderscheiden en wordt de kans kleiner dat de ene moslim moet lijden onder de vooroordelen die de andere moslim gecreeerd heeft. Ja, je zult dus wat moeten doen om van de vooroordelen af te komen maar dat is nou eenmaal niet anders. Je kunt niet van de Hollanders verwachten dat ze het verschil tussen de ene en de andere moslim kunnen zien.


 Het is helemaal geen moeilijk punt voor moslims. Immers de islam is absoluut niet degene die ons als het ware aanmaant om in strijd met de wet te handelen. Integendeel. Ook ik vind dat ieder individu, moslim of niet, zich aan de wet moet houden. Wij burgers moeten er alles aan doen om de wetten te respecteren en de overheid moet er alles aan doen om onze vrijheden te waarborgen. 

 :Wink: 

Groet,

Enquetrice

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Waarde Yaseem,
> 
> ...
> 
> Wanneer je als land besluit dat de emancipatie van je burgers van alle klassen en standen belangrijk is en dat al je burgers gelijke kansen op ontwikkeling moeten hebben en je als gevolg daarvan ook een leerplichtwet instelt, dan moet je daar dus ook de mogelijkheden voor bieden en financieren: het (neutrale) openbaar onderwijs.
> 
> Daarnaast heeft iedereen het recht om, binnen het in de relevante wet- en regelgeving bepaalde, een bijzondere invulling aan die wet te geven door aanvullende statutaire bepalingen: (niet neutraal) bijzonder onderwijs. Kies je hiervoor en is het jouw wil om geen gebruik te maken van de geboden faciliteiten, dat mag, maar betaal dat dan zelf.
> 
> ...


Nou nou Dick,

Je draaft wel een beetje door vind ik. Een buitengewoon 19e eeuws klassiek liberaal standpunt. Ietwat gefossiliseerd naar mijn bescheiden mening, maar altijd goed voor enige reacties. De door jou gewenste neutraliteit is wel degelijk te bereiken op de manier zoals Yasmeen die beschrijft. Niet dat ik voor bijzonder onderwijs ben, integendeel, maar de gelijkheid bestaat in NL hieruit dat iedereen, ook diegenen in openbare dienst en/of scholen, hun levensovertuiging (tot op zekere hoogte) in het openbaar kunnen uiten. Dus ook door het dragen van hoofddoekjes.

Kortom, hoofddoekjes kunnen wat mij betreft, ik zou niet weten waarom niet. Ook in openbare dienst. Uiteraard moet wel de schijn van partijdigheid vermeden worden, maar aangezien je tegen beslissingen van de overheid in bezwaar en beroep kunt lijkt me dat geen probleem te hoeven zijn. Ik zou hierbij slechts een uitzondering willen maken voor de rechterlijke macht. Die moet immers niet alleen zelf de schijn van partijdigheid vermijden maar zal toch ook nog wel eens de laatste beslissing moeten nemen in zaken waar desondanks toch een schijn van partijdigheid is gerezen. 

En overigens blijkt uit je laatste opmerking dat je de Utopia niet gelezen hebt. Leuk boek, geen leuke maatschappij. Maar iedereen is er wel enorm gelijk. Op het enge af. Daar zouden hoofddoekjes trouwens niet toegestaan zijn als zijnde nutteloos gebruik van grondstoffen...  :grote grijns:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *Nou nou Dick,
> 
> Je draaft wel een beetje door vind ik. Een buitengewoon 19e eeuws klassiek liberaal standpunt. Ietwat gefossiliseerd naar mijn bescheiden mening, maar altijd goed voor enige reacties. De door jou gewenste neutraliteit is wel degelijk te bereiken op de manier zoals Yasmeen die beschrijft. Niet dat ik voor bijzonder onderwijs ben, integendeel, maar de gelijkheid bestaat in NL hieruit dat iedereen, ook diegenen in openbare dienst en/of scholen, hun levensovertuiging (tot op zekere hoogte) in het openbaar kunnen uiten. Dus ook door het dragen van hoofddoekjes.
> 
> Waarde Knollebol,
> Ik deel je mening mbt gefossiliseerd liberalisme natuurlijk niet, begrijp je standpunt wel, zeker in het licht van de quote van Marx die je als onderschrift gebruikt. Vindt als liberaal wel dat iedereen vrij is te dragen, uiten, etc. wat hij/zij wenst, om wat voor reden dan ook. Maar daar hoort individuele verantwoordelijkheid bij. 
> Kortom, hoofddoekjes kunnen wat mij betreft, ik zou niet weten waarom niet. Ook in openbare dienst. Uiteraard moet wel de schijn van partijdigheid vermeden worden, maar aangezien je tegen beslissingen van de overheid in bezwaar en beroep kunt lijkt me dat geen probleem te hoeven zijn. Ik zou hierbij slechts een uitzondering willen maken voor de rechterlijke macht. Die moet immers niet alleen zelf de schijn van partijdigheid vermijden maar zal toch ook nog wel eens de laatste beslissing moeten nemen in zaken waar desondanks toch een schijn van partijdigheid is gerezen. 
> 
> ...


Touche, ik kwam er niet door en heb er dus niet voldoende geinformeerd gebruik van gemaakt. 

dicksr

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Touche, ik kwam er niet door en heb er dus niet voldoende geinformeerd gebruik van gemaakt. 
> 
> dicksr*


* Als de hoofddoek alleen maar cultuur is, en niet opgelegd door de Islam kan ik die dan vergelijkken met een baseballcap op school? En mogen die dan beiden opgehouden worden?

* Als men alleen het gezicht kan zien, hoe is dan de herkenbaarheid op b.v. een paspoort of i.d. kaart? Stel dat de foto dan zonder hoofddoek genomen moet worden, moet een eventuele controle dan perse uitgevoerd worden door een vrouw?

* Wat voor indruk zou het geven als b.v. een agente een hoofddoek zou dragen? Of je komt de rechtzaal binnen en...............?

* Als we naar cultuur kijken doe je volgens de Nederlandse gewoonte je hoofdbedekking af zodra je ergens naar binnen gaat. Krijg degene die het hards aan zijn cultuur gaat hangen hier voorrang?

* Als je over de cultuur praat en de plaats van de vrouw, hoofddoek, maagdelijkheid, etc. kom steeds uit op het feit dat het om/voor de man gedaan wordt. Men spreekt dan wel gemakkelijk van eer maar zodra dat woordje valt, dan valt de tolerantie ook direct weg. 
Als je cultuur zo in elkaar steekt, ruikt dat dan niet naar onzekerheid, wantrouwen, en toeeigening?

Of er hoofddoekjes gedragen worden zou mij eigenlijk een worst zijn. Wel opvallend in deze is dat de meeste vrouwen in blijf van mijn lijfhuizen uit zgn. hoofddoekculturen (hee een nieuw woord?) komen. 
Jammer toch dat er pas contact tot stand komt als het water aan de lippen staat?

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> ** Als de hoofddoek alleen maar cultuur is, en niet opgelegd door de Islam kan ik die dan vergelijkken met een baseballcap op school? En mogen die dan beiden opgehouden worden?
> 
> Gesteld dat dit zo is, dus alleen een cultureel verschijnsel, dan geldt voor de hoofddoek hetzelfde als voor de baseballcap. De school tolereert die in de klas of doet dat niet. "Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen." 
> 
> * Als men alleen het gezicht kan zien, hoe is dan de herkenbaarheid op b.v. een paspoort of i.d. kaart? Stel dat de foto dan zonder hoofddoek genomen moet worden, moet een eventuele controle dan perse uitgevoerd worden door een vrouw?
> 
> Op ieder stadhuis hangt een poster waarop afgebeeld staat hoe een pasfoto eruit moet zien, ook pasfoto's met hoofddoek, dit is gewoon toegestaan mits het gelaat goed zichtbaar is.  
> 
> ...


Ik weet niet of het feitelijk zo is dat het merendeel bestaat uit vrouwen uit andere culturen, ik weet wel dat mensen (vaak vrouwen die lang in een ondergeschikte positie hebben verkeerd) die individuele vrijheden en gelijkwaardigheid binnen hun relatie gaan nastreven, dat vaak moeten betalen met mishandeling. Voor mannen uit andere culturen is het natuurlijk een schok als hun vrouwen opeens gelijke rechten claimen. Uit onmacht en onbegrip wordt er dan jammer genoeg geslagen. Ik denk dat er veel vaker contacten ontstaan via bijvoorbeeld de school van de kinderen, dan via het bvmlhuis 

dicksr

----------


## Knollebol

> _Yasmeen schreef_ 
> "Ja, maar JIJ he, jij bent anders!"


Uiteraard ben je anders. Je bent uniek. Ik ook. En al die andere eikels ook. Jammer dat niet iedereen zich dat realiseert.




> _Logic schreef_
> Met andere woorden: Als je niet voor ons bent, ben je tegen ons. Dit is een heel moeilijk punt voor moslims


Nou, niet alleen voor moslims hoor.  :Smilie:  Ook voor deze uit de klei getrokken lompe botte hollander is dat een moeilijk punt. Wat heet; het is onzin. Nuchter nadenken (je weet wel, waar je het in een eerdere post over had) verzet zich tegen dit soort hokjesdenken.




> _Yvonne schreef_
> Misschien voelen "wij"moslimvrouwen de behoefte allemaal wel niet om het gebed te leiden.
> Dusss wat is er dan erg aan?????
> Man en vrouw zijn anders en een vrouw moet sommige dingen en mag sommige dingen niet van de Quoraan maar dat is hetzelfde voor een man.


Dat is helemaal niet erg. Als je daar zelf voor kiest. Er zijn genoeg chistenvrouwen die er hetzelfde over denken. Zie ook de allegorie die Dicksr schreef over Kees en Kees jr. Persoonlijk vind ik het belachelijk, maar goed, dat is mijn bescheiden mening. Hetgeen overigens niet betekent dat ik die keuze niet zo respecteren. Integendeel. Dat is nou juist het leuke van een open debat/democratie; het hartgrondig met elkaar oneens zijn en toch samen door 1 deur kunnen. 




> _Enquetrice schreef_
> Frankrijk hoeft zich maar te beroepen op het conventionele karakter van de staat ( scheiding kerk en staat e.d.) en het verbod op hoofddoekjes valt onder lid 2 art. 8 resp. 9 EVRM.


Euh, hoebedoellu?

Artikel 9 lid 2 EVRM beschermt m.i. de godsdienstvrijheid. Ik heb de NL tekst er op nageslagen (lastig want de FR en EN tekst zijn authentiek, de andere niet) en ik zou zeggen dat hoofddoekjes ook in openbare ruimten mogen. Ik ben dus zeer benieuwd naar deze uitspraak. 
Voor de duidelijkheid; art. 9 lid 1 EVRM stelt dat eenieder de vrijheid dient te hebben zijn/haar godsdienst te belijden o.a. door het onderhouden van geboden en voorschriften. Zoals op dit forum, het hoofddoekje. Art 9 lid 2 stelt daaraan beperkingen. Deze beperkingen mogen echter enkel bij wet (EVRM="law", ofwel ook lagere regelgeving) *en* (dus cumulatief) moeten noodzakelijk zijn in belang van de openbare veiligheid, openbare orde, gezondheid of goede zeden, of rechten en vrijheden van anderen. Tenzij moslima's structureel zelfmoordaanslagen plegen door het verbergen van explosieven onder hun hoofddoek (quod non) zie ik niet wat aan de orde zou kunnen zijn. 

Overigens bedoel je, neem ik aan, de-confessionele karakter. Conventioneel is wat gewoontjes en ik vermag niet in te zien wat het gewone karakter van de Franse Republiek er toe doet.




> _Enquetrice schreef_ 
> er staat idd niet expliciet in de koran dat een vrouw een hoofddoek moet dragen om haar haren te bedekken maar wel het volgende: 'O profeet, zeg tot jouw echtgenotes en tot jouw dochters en tot de vrouwen van de gelovigen dat zij hun overkleden over zich heen laten hangen. Op die manier is het gemakkelijker om *hen te herkennen*  en *worden zij niet lastig gevallen* .' ( 33:59) 
> 
> Ook staat er: 'En zij moeten hun sluiers over hun boezems dragen en hun schoonheid niet openlijk tonen'. (24:31)


Vet is van mij.

Dat van dat herkennen snap ik niet zo. Mischien aan de kleding dan.

Dat lastig vallen, wat moet ik daar nu van denken? 

Arabische mannen kunnen kennelijk hun handen niet thuishouden. Want laten we eerlijk zijn, hoewel handtastelijkheden en lastig vallen van vrouwen overal ter wereld voorkomt en ook hier te lande wel eens de verzuchting is gevallen dat vrouwen met mini-rokjes om moeilijkheden vragen is er volgens mij een duidelijke grens. Nee is nee. Hoe iemand er ook bijloopt. Kledingvoorschriften zijn hier althans nooit verder gegaan dan "zedig". Ofwel, geen make-up, rok, wijde bovenkleding. En dat slechts voor een (religieuze) minderheid. Wat dat betreft vrees ik dat ik Logic gelijkmoet geven in zijn betoog; een hoofddoek is voor hollanders net een stap te ver. We zullen het hebben te accepteren, daar niet van, maar dat zal toch de algemene opinie zijn. Bovendien, een vrouw, hoe uitdagend ze er ook bij loopt en hoe graag ze ook sex zou willen, is en blijft altijd een mens die met respect behandelt dient te worden. Als kerels hun handen niet thuis kunnen houden is de oplossing niet om jezelf te verbergen onder een hoofddoek of wat ook, maar om respect op te eisen. Schop 'm in z'n ballen. Hard. Als het moet.




> _Enquetrice schreef_ 
> Een vrouw mag in de katholieke kerk ook geen dominee en/of paus worden....


Dat eerste kan niemand, zelfs god niet als ie zou bestaan en zou willen  :Wink:  , het laatste is juist, helaas, maar enkel in de RK-kerk. De oud-katholieke kerk (vraag me niet wat het verschil precies is, heeft iets te maken met het grote schisma van 1054 en liturgie meen ik) kent wel de vrouwelijke bisschop. Die overigens, net als in protestantse gemeentes en de islam gekozen c.q. benoemd wordt door de gelovigen.




> _Enquetrice schreef_
> tegenwoordig kijkt men dwars door je hoofddoek heen en worden er alsnog avances gemaakt.


Wat kan ik zeggen. I plead guilty. Maar een hoofddoek stelt ook niet zoveel voor. Ik kijk zelfs dwars door een niquaab als ik wil. Een ex van me werd er zelfs wel eens eng van. En ik heb niet het idee dat ik een uitzondering ben. Sorry daarvoor, maar ik ben ook maar een man. Maar goed, ik kan me voorstellen dat vrouwen het vervelend vinden bekeken te worden. En nog vervelender vinden lastig gevallen te worden. Dat laatste zal ik dus ook nooit doen. Maar m.i. heeft dat dus weer niks met hoofddoekjes of wat voor bedekking dan ook te maken, maar meer met opvoeding. Vrouwen verdienen, als elk mens respect, zelfs al is ze een hoer. Je doet gewoon geen dingen die een ander kwetsen. Punt.




> _Enquetrice schreef_
> Wel vind ik dat man n vrouw gelijkwaardig zijn. In Islam is dat prima geregeld. Waar de man een bepaald recht geniet, geniet de vrouw een ander recht, een recht dat in haar voordeel werkt. Bijvoorbeeld: De man heeft recht op tweederde van de erfenis, en de vrouw slechts een derde. Als je verder kijkt dan je neus lang is, dan weet je dat er meer verplichtingen rusten op de man, namelijk dat hij voor gezin en familie moet zorgen, terwijl die verplichting niet opgaat voor de vrouw. Zij mag het geld/boedel voor zichzelf houden en zlef bepalen wat ze ermee wilt doen. Dus het is niet meer dan logisch dat een man op dit gebied meer krijgt. Men moet gewoon het een en ander relativeren. En om even terug te komen op de hoofddoek. Ook de man dient kuisheid uit te dragen, namelijk door het dragen van een baard. Dus ook op de man rust er een dergelijke verplichting.


Kijk, daar kan ik me op zich best wel in vinden. De verdeling van lusten en lasten valt over te discussiren denk ik, maar het principe staat. Mag ik er daar overigens wel bij op wijzen dat dit soort dingen ook in de bijbel staan maar dat we daar om goede redenen van afwijken? Maar dat valt dan dus weer in het puntje; daar valt over te discussiren.





> _dicksr schreef_
> Waarde Knollebol,
> Ik deel je mening mbt gefossiliseerd liberalisme natuurlijk niet, begrijp je standpunt wel, zeker in het licht van de quote van Marx die je als onderschrift gebruikt. Vindt als liberaal wel dat iedereen vrij is te dragen, uiten, etc. wat hij/zij wenst, om wat voor reden dan ook. Maar daar hoort individuele verantwoordelijkheid bij.


Dat eerste begrijp ik en het laatste ben ik het ook mee eens. Ik denk alleen dat hier zich een klassiek voorbeeld voordoet van het verschil tussen 2 verlichtingsideologin; liberalisme en socialisme/communisme, namelijk over de interpretatie en vormgeving van die verantwoordelijkheid. Enfin, we zouden daar een uitgebreide discussie over kunnen beginnen, maar dit is niet de juiste plaats.




> _dicksr schreef_ 
> Logisch gevolg van je opstelling, ik zou die graag volgen, maar mijn probleem hierbij is de grens. Jij trekt die bij de rechterlijke macht, hoe zit het met politie of opvoeders of medewerkers vn de sociale dienst?


Die grens is wat mij betreft waar deze hele discussie over gaat. Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat anderen die grens elders leggen. Ik vind dat je het principe van de neutrale staat moet afwegen tegen het principe dat mensen hun levensovertuiging kunnen uiten. Dat zul je ongetwijfeld met me eens zijn. Je zult ook met me eens zij dat de staat welke levensovertuiging dan ook gelijk dient te behandelen. Die gelijkheid bestaat mijn inziens niet enkel als formele gelijkheid, maar ook als materile gelijkheid. Er zijn dan 2 mogelijkheden; de ene is elke uiting van levensovertuiging verbieden, de andere is elke uiting van levensovertuiging accepteren. Binnen voor iedereen geldende grenzen uiteraard. Gezien de verscheidenheid aan uitingen van levensovertuiging kan ik enkel materile gelijkheid als uitgangspunt nemen. Immers formele gelijkheid (voor de wet dus) binnen een samenleving die een bias kent ten opzichte van een bepaalde levensovertuiging levert m.i. materile ongelijkheid op. De hoofdoek is zichtbaar, maar het kruis onder je t-shirt niet. De oorbellen die ik als man draag plaatsen mij ook in een bepaalde hoek (homo c.q. links danwel allebei), de oorbellen die een vrouw draagt niet. Uiteindelijk denk ik dat het niet te doen is om je strikt formeel op te stellen en bovendien vind ik dat mensen zoveel mogelijk uiting moeten kunnen geven aan hun levensovertuiging indien zij dat wensen. Daarnaast vind ik dat mensen (maar dat is wellicht ook een ideaalbeeld) ook niet zoveel aandacht aan dat soort details moeten besteden. Enkel in gevallen waar dat om zwaarwegende redenen van principile danwel praktische aard het geval zou kunnen zijn vind ik dat hoofddoekjes, of welke levensbeschouwelijke uiting dan ook, niet zouden kunnen. Mijn inziens is dat enkel bij de rechtsprekende macht.

Met betrekking tot je voorbeelden merk ik op dat politie gezag dient uit te stralen. Met of zonder hoofdddoek, dat boeit me niet. Met betrekking tot opvoeders neem ik aan dat je leraren op scholen bedoelt. Ik heb liever dat ik weet waar ze staan dan dat ze stiekem indoctrineren. Ik heb als socialist (samen met liberalen en christenen) lessen maatschappijleer gegeven op middelbare scholen van VMBO to VWO en geloof me; men is kritischer dan menigeen denkt. Ze prikken zo door je heen. Wat betreft de sociale zekerheid, dat is nu net mijn vakgebied, dat heeft meer te lijden van incompetentie dan van vooringenomenheid. Helaas.




> _superdick schreef_
> Als je over de cultuur praat en de plaats van de vrouw, hoofddoek, maagdelijkheid, etc. kom steeds uit op het feit dat het om/voor de man gedaan wordt. Men spreekt dan wel gemakkelijk van eer maar zodra dat woordje valt, dan valt de tolerantie ook direct weg. 
> Als je cultuur zo in elkaar steekt, ruikt dat dan niet naar onzekerheid, wantrouwen, en toeeigening?


Ik ben het op zich met je eens. Echter, eer is een begrip dat in de NL cultuur nauwelijks een rol speelt, althans minder dan in sommige andere culturen zoals mediterrane. Tenslotte kun je eer niet eten of drinken, is het verder ook niets waard en gaat leven zonder ook best. Als nuchtere hollander zijnde.  :knipoog:  Maar goed, daar denken sommigen dus anders over. Wat mij af en toe steekt is dat mensen het over eer en schaamte hebben, maar die begrippen ondertussen wel helemaal naar hun zelf toe redeneren. Begrip opbrengen voor mensen die er anders over denken is er nauwelijks bij; die mensen zijn immers zonder eer en dus kennelijk minderwaardig. Helaas gebeurt dit van beide zijden, waarbij ik moet aantekenen dat ik toch wel wat vaker door moslim(a)'s hierop aangevallen wordt. Mischien ook omdat eer mij daadwerkelijk nauwelijks interesseert en ik mij er niet af nauwelijks op focus. Overigens, waag het niet mijn integriteit ter discussie te stellen.  :knipoog: 


En om on-topic te blijven. Hoofddoekjes boeien me eigenlijk niet zo. Ik vind het mischien wel jammer, maar een mooie vrouw blijft toch een mooie vrouw. Met of zonder hoofddoek. Dus in die zin helpt het toch niet.  :Wink:

----------


## Knollebol

> _prikbord scheef_
> Het doel van het doekje, het bedekken van het haar, beschermt de moslimvrouw tegen ongewenste blikken van mannelijke zijde. "Dat is de voornaamste reden dat ik een hoofddoekje draag", zegt de 14-jarige Selma. Haar strakke donkerblauwe doek is als een knot vastgeknoopt in de nek. Deze piratenlook' lijkt niet meer op de grote bedekkende sluiers van haar moeder. "Ik wil er ook mooi uitzien". 
> 
> Maar mag een hoofddoekje wel mooi zijn, als het je juist minder aantrekkelijk moet maken? Dounia: "Een hoofddoekje is een manier om te laten zien dat je met respect behandeld moet worden. Het is een teken dat iedereen binnen de moslimgemeenschap begrijpt. Je hoeft jezelf niet lelijk te maken om dat sein af te geven".


Tsja, om het met, ik meen, Bertold Brecht te zeggen: Wass will das Weib?

----------


## yvonne

Beste Knollebol(nooit gedacht dat eens te schrijven;-))
Ik ben het grotendeels met je eens,je ziet dingen helder denk ik.
Je schrijft dat elke vrouw met respect behandeld moet worden en daar ben ik het mee eens en een vrouw in een super kort rokje vraagt niet om verkrachting ook mee eens.
Feit is alleen dat als je je op een bep. manier kleed je een aandacht krijgt van mannen die sexueel getint is.
Niet alleen van Arabische mannen natuurlijk.
Nou moet je misschien idd dan al die mannen veranderen omdat de fout bij hun ligt wat dat betreft maar dat is vechten tegen windmolens.
Je kan ook als je daar voor kiest je afschermen tegen dat soort aandacht door jezelf te bedekken.
Dat is dus geweldig dat je die mogelijkheid hebt dat je door middel van een doekje in 1 klap van die sexueel getinte aandacht afbent,echt een opluchting let me tell u.
Verder over het herkenbaar zijn met hoofdoek dat slaat erop dat mensen jou kunnen herkennen als zijnde Moslim.
Nou vind je dat misschien onzin,jij bent ook niet herkenbaar als zijnde niet gelovig maar er staan verschillende dingen in de Quoraan over het herkenbaar zijn,voordelen en gemakken zeg maar en bovendien is het goed trots te zijn op je geloof.
Een vrouw met hoofddoek hoef je trouwens ook niet als lelijk te zien hoor dus als jij een vrouw met hoofddoek aantrekkelijk vind is daar volgens mij niks mis mee.
Ik denk wel dat als je vrijgezel mocht zijn je een sexy gekleede vrouw eerder aan zou spreken als een vrouw met hoofddoek,en dat is precies het beoogde resultaat van die doek.
masalaam,Yasmina

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door yvonne_ 
> *Beste Knollebol(nooit gedacht dat eens te schrijven;-))
> Ik ben het grotendeels met je eens,je ziet dingen helder denk ik.
> Je schrijft dat elke vrouw met respect behandeld moet worden en daar ben ik het mee eens en een vrouw in een super kort rokje vraagt niet om verkrachting ook mee eens.
> Feit is alleen dat als je je op een bep. manier kleed je een aandacht krijgt van mannen die sexueel getint is.
> Niet alleen van Arabische mannen natuurlijk.
> Nou moet je misschien idd dan al die mannen veranderen omdat de fout bij hun ligt wat dat betreft maar dat is vechten tegen windmolens.
> Je kan ook als je daar voor kiest je afschermen tegen dat soort aandacht door jezelf te bedekken.
> Dat is dus geweldig dat je die mogelijkheid hebt dat je door middel van een doekje in 1 klap van die sexueel getinte aandacht afbent,echt een opluchting let me tell u.
> ...


Moeten mij toch enkele dingen van het hart.

Sexueel getinte aandacht? Ik neem aan dat, dat kijken of flirten is? Ik zie daar geen kwaad in. Bovendien zitten er tussen de minirok en de hoofddoek nog veel meer mogelijkheden om je te kleden hoor. 

Trots op je geloof kan ook zonder hoofddoekje. Het resultaat is nu nl. vaak: met hoofddoek=goed, zonder=fout.

Een hoofdoek maakt een vrouw inderdaad niet lelijker. (nieuws!!!!!!!!!)

Het gaat mij niet om de hoofddoek maar om het gedrag van iemand. een vrouw met een hoofddoek kan met 1 enkel gebaar meer sexuele spanning oproepen dan een vrouw zonder hoofddoek. 

Wat ik eerder al opmerkte spreek jij eigenlijk letterlijk uit: Je hebt het over sexueel getinte aandacht en het feit dat je met hoofddoek minder snel aangesproken wordt door een vrijgezelle man en dat, dat nu precies het beoogde resultaat is! Wat een bekrompenheid zeg! Wat is er nu op tegen om aangesproken te worden? Contact is toch juist nodig en aangenaam? Een leuk gesprek is toch nooit weg?
Het is dus toch weer een mannending. Ik ben in Egypte en Turkye geweest en mijn echtgenote kon daar nauwelijks de straat op. Het totale gebrek aan terughoudend van de mannen daar viel mij zwaar tegen. Blijkbaar hadden ze daar nog nooit gehoord van het spreekwoord: Wat men niet wil dat u geschied, doe dat ook een ander niet.
Ik heb toen wel ingezien dat het dragen van een sluier daar noodzakelijker is dan hier. Uitgaande van jou argumenten. In de discussies wordt dat cultuur genoemd. Ik noem dat respectloosheid voor een andewr individu. Je hebt een ander maar gewoon met rust te laten!

M.b.t. het geloof hoor ik steeds verschillende dingen over de hoofddoek. Sommigen zeggen dat het moet volgens de Koran, anderen dat het niet perse hoeft. Als je voor jezelf het gevoel hebt dat het een extra dimensie aan je levensovertuiging geeft moet je het natuurlijk doen. 
Doe je het voor de andere genoemde redenen dan vind ik dat je het probleem neer moet leggen waar het hoort: bij de man,..... dus handjes thuis, praatje maken niet erg, maar gewoon niet lastig vallen!

----------


## yvonne

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Moeten mij toch enkele dingen van het hart.
> 
> Sexueel getinte aandacht? Ik neem aan dat, dat kijken of flirten is? Ik zie daar geen kwaad in. Bovendien zitten er tussen de minirok en de hoofddoek nog veel meer mogelijkheden om je te kleden hoor. 
> 
> Trots op je geloof kan ook zonder hoofddoekje. Het resultaat is nu nl. vaak: met hoofddoek=goed, zonder=fout.
> 
> Een hoofdoek maakt een vrouw inderdaad niet lelijker. (nieuws!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> ...


Nou schrijf jij...wat is er mis mee om aangesproken te worden??
Beetje contact etc..
Als vrouw die 28 jr zonder hoofddoek heeft gelopen daar ik van origine duidelijk nederlandse ben kan ik je vertellen dat idd veel mensen zoals jij denken.
Maar ik vind het WEL vervelend ik ken genoeg mensen en kies er liever zelf voor wanneer en welke mensen ik door aangesproken wil worden.
Ik voel me dus onprettig/ongemakkelijk wanneer ik door een man word aangesproken die ik niet ken en dat gebeurde me erg vaak.
Nou ik een hoofddoek draag gebeurt me dat gewoon niet meer ,klaar.
En zoals je zei het gaat om gedrag ,helemaal gelijk in,bij een vrouw met hoofddoek hoort een bep gedrag,dat is ze min of meer ook verplicht,ze hoort een voorbeeld te zijn van de moslim maatschappij daar ze kiest herkenbaar te zijn.
Ze hoort dus niet te roken en gezellig met een groep jongens te staan ouwehoeren etc.
Bescheiden gedrag zoals het meestal word omschreven,de meningen verschillen wel eens over wat het precies inhoud.
Mijn man is Egyptenaar en ik herken gedeeltelijk wat je zei.
Met mijn blauw/groene ogen en hele witte huid viel ik erg op en ik werd al van verre met grote ogen aangestaard..
Maarrrrrr geen Egyptenaar heeft me ooit met een woord aangesproken!
En hier kijken mannen ook,kijken vind ik niet erg hoewel je kijken hebt en kijken.
Tja het is geen zwart/wit kwestie verder,je bent gelukkig ook gewoon voor vrije keus en daar is het mij alleen om te doen eigelijk.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *
> En om on-topic te blijven. Hoofddoekjes boeien me eigenlijk niet zo. Ik vind het mischien wel jammer, maar een mooie vrouw blijft toch een mooie vrouw. Met of zonder hoofddoek. Dus in die zin helpt het toch niet. *


Uit mijn hart gegrepen!

Dank overigens voor de rest van je reacties, nu ontbreekt me de tijd om daar direct iets over te zeggen, ik zal dat zeker in de komende dagen doen.

dicksr

----------


## beachboy

Ik heb alle commentaren gelezen over dit onderwerp die gegeven zijn.
De moslims zijn natuurlijk voor dit gebruik,die discussie hoeven we niet te voeren.
Maar jullie landgenoten(de witte nederlanders)lopen in jullie ogen maar te zeuren.

Ik blijf vinden dat als ik in Marrakesch en/of Casablanca ben dan zie ik weinig meisjes/vrouwen met een hoofddoek lopen.

Zelf woon ik in Amsterdam(ook een grote stad). Waarom nemen ze die hoofddoekjes mee naar Nederland.Waarom niet in Maroc.en wel hier in Nederland.

Het excuus dat de dames uit de middle of nowhere komen,gaat volgens mij niet op.

Ik kan niet ontkennen,dat ik vind dat het de dames moeilijker zich kunnen thuis voelen in Nederland.

Het belemmert enigzins de integratie

Ook de positie van de vrouw komt regelmatig terug in allerlei discussies,
deze is niet optimaal. dit zie ik ook in mijn omgeving.

Dit wordt ook regelmatig verkondigt in de moskee,heb ik begrepen.
Gelet op een aantal documentaires die ik gezien heb op tv.
Hier was ik erg van geschrokken.

Als laatste wil ik zeggen dat de moslim zich regelmatig als slachtoffer ziet. 
Dit vind ik niet terecht.
Tenslotte moeten we het met ze allen doen,anders redden we het niet.

----------


## yvonne

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Ik heb alle commentaren gelezen over dit onderwerp die gegeven zijn.
> De moslims zijn natuurlijk voor dit gebruik,die discussie hoeven we niet te voeren.
> Maar jullie landgenoten(de witte nederlanders)lopen in jullie ogen maar te zeuren.
> 
> Ik blijf vinden dat als ik in Marrakesch en/of Casablanca ben dan zie ik weinig meisjes/vrouwen met een hoofddoek lopen.
> 
> Zelf woon ik in Amsterdam(ook een grote stad). Waarom nemen ze die hoofddoekjes mee naar Nederland.Waarom niet in Maroc.en wel hier in Nederland.
> 
> ...


Marokkanen zijn niet de enige vrouwen die je hier ziet lopen met hoofddoek dus de vergelijking met Casablanca is maar deels terecht.
Als je in Egypte kijkt ,daar loopt 95 % van de vrouwen met hoofddoek.
Ik snap werkelijk niet waarom je denkt dat dat de intergratie belemmert.
Documentaires zijn ook vrij 1 zijdig denk ik,de Quoraan is een erg dik boek en als je er maar een paar dingen uittrekt dan word het nogal uit zijn verband getrokken.
Tja over de slachtofferrol ben ik het helemaal niet eens maar ik vind wel dat je moet leven en laten leven dus anderen mogen doen wat ze willen(binnen de wet) en ik wil gewoon mijn geloof kunnen practiseren,in mijn geval met hoofddoek.
En de discussie tegenwoordig is om beperkingen op te leggen aan mijn geloof en dan voel ik me idd een beetje slachtoffer.
Zoals je zegt ,we moeten het met zijn alle doen dus ik toon jou respect en jij mij toch>>niet ik jou en jij mij niet,dat is niet het samen doen denk ik.

----------


## Enquetrice

> Euh, hoebedoellu?
> 
> Artikel 9 lid 2 EVRM beschermt m.i. de godsdienstvrijheid. Ik heb de NL tekst er op nageslagen (lastig want de FR en EN tekst zijn authentiek, de andere niet) en ik zou zeggen dat hoofddoekjes ook in openbare ruimten mogen. Ik ben dus zeer benieuwd naar deze uitspraak. 
> Voor de duidelijkheid; art. 9 lid 1 EVRM stelt dat eenieder de vrijheid dient te hebben zijn/haar godsdienst te belijden o.a. door het onderhouden van geboden en voorschriften. Zoals op dit forum, het hoofddoekje. Art 9 lid 2 stelt daaraan beperkingen. Deze beperkingen mogen echter enkel bij wet (EVRM="law", ofwel ook lagere regelgeving) *en* (dus cumulatief) moeten noodzakelijk zijn in belang van de openbare veiligheid, openbare orde, gezondheid of goede zeden, of rechten en vrijheden van anderen. Tenzij moslima's structureel zelfmoordaanslagen plegen door het verbergen van explosieven onder hun hoofddoek (quod non) zie ik niet wat aan de orde zou kunnen zijn. 
> 
> Overigens bedoel je, neem ik aan, de-confessionele karakter. Conventioneel is wat gewoontjes en ik vermag niet in te zien wat het gewone karakter van de Franse Republiek er toe doet.


 Nee, dat bedoel ik niet. Zwitserland beriep zich in de zaak Dahlab op het CONVENTIONELE karakter van de staat en zo zag het EHRM geen schending. Het betrof hier een lerares op een openbare school die aanvankelijk geen hoofddoek droeg en op een gegeven moment wel. Zij heeft echter de zaak verloren.  :cheefbek: 




> Arabische mannen kunnen kennelijk hun handen niet thuishouden. Want laten we eerlijk zijn, hoewel handtastelijkheden en lastig vallen van vrouwen overal ter wereld voorkomt en ook hier te lande wel eens de verzuchting is gevallen dat vrouwen met mini-rokjes om moeilijkheden vragen is er volgens mij een duidelijke grens. Nee is nee. Hoe iemand er ook bijloopt. Kledingvoorschriften zijn hier althans nooit verder gegaan dan "zedig". Ofwel, geen make-up, rok, wijde bovenkleding. En dat slechts voor een (religieuze) minderheid. Wat dat betreft vrees ik dat ik Logic gelijkmoet geven in zijn betoog; een hoofddoek is voor hollanders net een stap te ver. We zullen het hebben te accepteren, daar niet van, maar dat zal toch de algemene opinie zijn. Bovendien, een vrouw, hoe uitdagend ze er ook bij loopt en hoe graag ze ook sex zou willen, is en blijft altijd een mens die met respect behandelt dient te worden. Als kerels hun handen niet thuis kunnen houden is de oplossing niet om jezelf te verbergen onder een hoofddoek of wat ook, maar om respect op te eisen. Schop 'm in z'n ballen. Hard. Als het moet.


 Ja ook Arabische mannen kunnen hun handen niet thuis houden, terwijl zij de mond vol van islam hebben. Ik kan geen sympathie opbrengen voor dat soort mannen. Sterker nog, ik heb daar de pesthekel aan! Ik zal de laatste zijn die zal ontkennen dat Arabische mannen zich niet schuldig maken aan het lastigvallen van vrouwen en/of verkrachten. De hoofddoek heeft daar enigzins iets mee te maken. Allah draagt mij op om me met bedekken, dus doe ik dat. Das primair! Een hoofddoek i.c.m. de juiste kleding is dat bij uitstek. Een hoofddoek draagt kuisheid uit, een van de eigenschappen waar een moslima over moet beschikken. Een hoofddoek, niet de primaire reden, dient ook ter bescherming. Hoe groot is de kans dat ik 'lastiggevallen' zou worden? Nihil tot klein. Als je dat ontkent, moet je wel oogkleppen op hebben. En wat betreft de kledij van de vrouwen hier. Ook ik vind dat een vrouw gerespecteerd moet worden, wat ze ook draagt. Maar je moet er niet van opkijken als een vrouw die vaak gekleed gaat in een diepgesneden decollet en een minirokje, mannen aantrekt. De ene man kan zijn lusten beteugelen en houdt het bij flirten e.d., de andere niet. Het zit nou eenmaal in de aard van de man, dat impliceer je. Dat geldt trouwens voor al hetgeen wat borsten en een rok aanheeft  :hihi:  Maar wat dat betreft is een hoofddoek helemaal niet zo gek. Het is ook consequent daarin: hedonist of niet, arabische omgeving of niet, je dient je als moslima te bedekken. Punt. 




> Wat kan ik zeggen. I plead guilty. Maar een hoofddoek stelt ook niet zoveel voor. Ik kijk zelfs dwars door een niquaab als ik wil. Een ex van me werd er zelfs wel eens eng van. En ik heb niet het idee dat ik een uitzondering ben. Sorry daarvoor, maar ik ben ook maar een man. Maar goed, ik kan me voorstellen dat vrouwen het vervelend vinden bekeken te worden. En nog vervelender vinden lastig gevallen te worden. Dat laatste zal ik dus ook nooit doen. Maar m.i. heeft dat dus weer niks met hoofddoekjes of wat voor bedekking dan ook te maken, maar meer met opvoeding. Vrouwen verdienen, als elk mens respect, zelfs al is ze een hoer. Je doet gewoon geen dingen die een ander kwetsen. Punt.


 Een hoofddoek is er niet om van een mooie vrouw een lelijk eendje te maken. Integendeel, dat is niet de strekking van de hoofddoek. Een hoofddoek is een individuele keuze van een vrouw, zo geeft zij uiting aan haar religieuze overtuiging. Waarom snapt men dat niet? Waarom wordt dat gezien als een soort van achterlijkheid? Ja ook cultuurrelativistische mensen als jij, maken zich er schuldig aan. Je betogen zijn doordrenkt met dat soort opvattingen. Een Joodse vrouw bedekt haar hoofd ook, weliswaar met een pruik en/of hoed op. Waarom wordt daar dan geen heisa van gemaakt? En een Joodse vrouw zou best met een pruik op bij de rechterlijke macht terecht kunnen. Je ziet het gewoonweg niet. Bij een moslima is dat uit den boze.

----------


## ibouwen

Weer een heerlijke topic van d'n Capri  :handbang:  

Verder moeten er geen kilo's tekst worden getypt want men heeft geen tijd om zoveel te lezen!!!  :aanwal:  

De groente en ouwdoe :nerveus:

----------


## Enquetrice

> _Geplaatst door ibouwen_ 
> *Weer een heerlijke topic van d'n Capri  
> 
> Verder moeten er geen kilo's tekst worden getypt want men heeft geen tijd om zoveel te lezen!!!  
> 
> De groente en ouwdoe*


Ja als het net interessant wordt, dan zijn wij Marokkanen weg.

Jammer.

 :jammer:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door yvonne_ 
> *En de discussie tegenwoordig is om beperkingen op te leggen aan mijn geloof en dan voel ik me idd een beetje slachtoffer.
> *


Beste Yvonne,

Als we nu kunnen vaststellen dat de Koran een dik boek is en ook dat daarin eigenlijk alleen over een respectvolle afstand (fysiek of m.b.v. chaparonnes) tussen man en vrouw wordt gesproken (in de context van hoofddoekjes), hoe kom je er dan bij dat deze discussie beperkingen oplegt aan je geloof. Je geloof is (ook volgens de Koran) een zaak tussen jou en Allah/God. Dit geloof wordt niet sterker of zwakker door het hoofddoekje.
Als jij je als nederlandse tot de Islam bekeert is dat prima. Maar begin niet, zoals de mensen die gestopt zijn met roken, de mensen die niet gestopt zijn of niet bekeerd zijn de verantwoordelijkheid toe te schuiven voor jouw behoefte aan manifestatie van je bekering.

dicksr

----------


## Knollebol

Enquetrice schreef:



> Zwitserland beriep zich in de zaak Dahlab op het CONVENTIONELE karakter


Voordat mensen verder lezen; ik ben zo'n lul die gelijk wil krijgen en dus eerst checkt en dan z'n mond opentrekt.  :Smilie:  Enfin, ik heb bovenstaand arrest maar eens gelezen.

Het is dus de-confessionele karakter. Geen woorden gebruiken die je niet snapt hoor Enquetrice.  :tong uitsteken:  

De reden dat mw. Dahlab geen hoofddoekje mocht dragen is omdat op Zwitserse *openbare* scholen (waar zij dus onderwijzeres was) onderwijzers (m/v) geen manifeste uitingen van hun levensovertuiging mogen laten zien. Geen hoofddoekje, geen kruis, geen keppel, geen niks. Enkel iets kleins onopvallends. Dit om te verzekeren dat de kinderen niet gendoctrineerd worden. Dat is zo geregeld in de Zwitserse wetgeving, en daar kan inderdaad over gediscussieerd worden, maar alleen dat al geeft aan dat zulke wetgeving best wel eens binnen de beleidsmarges van een overheid kunnen vallen. Hetgeen het EHRM dus geconcludeerd heeft. 

En ja, de zaak lijkt verdacht veel op die nieuwe Franse wetgeving met dit verschil dat de Zwitsers enkel de onderwijzers (m/v) iets verbieden en niet ook de leerlingen. Leerlingen mogen in Zwitserland een hoofddoekje dragen op school.

Voor diegenen die het arrest willen lezen:
Dahlab vs Zwitserland

Gegeven in de Franse en Engelse taal. Alle andere talen zijn vertalingen en daarmee niet authentiek, dus niet rechtsgeldig.

----------


## halalgirl

salaam

ik vind dat iedereen hoofddoek mag dragen
niemand heeft het recht om jouw te verbieden dus als mensen dat tegen mij zeggen dan zeg ik dat ze de pot op kunnen want 
ik geloof in allah en mijn geloof is de islam 

dus andere mensen zijn niet de baas over mijn besluiten 

dus muslimins geloof in allah
niet in mensen

inshallah errawen allah kull muslimin  :nijn:   :kalasnikov:   :sniper:

----------


## Knollebol

Er wordt ook niet gezegd dat ze geen hoofddoek mag dragen. Sterker nog, het arrest stelt zelfs dat dat een grondbeginsel is dat in principe gerespecteerd dient te worden. Het arrest verwijst echter ook terecht naar de godsdienstoorlogen en vervolgingen die Europa eeuwenlang verscheurd hebben en dat het recht op godsdienstvrijheid dus niet een absoluut recht is. 

Mevrouw Dahlab was onderwijzeres op een kleuterschool. Men wil niet dat kleuters, op welke wijze ook, gendoctrineerd worden met welke ideologie dan ook. Terwijl zij onderwijzeres was heeft zij zich bekeerd tot de islam. Dat is haar goed recht en is haar vrije keuze geweest. Die keuze bracht voor haar de consequentie dat ze een hoofddoek ging dragen als uiting van haar religieuze overtuiging. Ook goed. Alleen niet in de klas. Dat is wat het arrest zegt. En volgens mij terecht. Leraren zijn een belangrijk rolmodel voor kinderen en kinderen zullen zich daar snel mee identificeren. Ik zou als athestische ouder het niet kunnen waarderen dat wanneer ik mijn kind naar een openbare school stuur, dat een leraar vervolgens mijn kind gaat indoctrineren met religieuze ideen. Dat heeft een leraar maar te laten. Dat is het principe waar het hier om gaat. 

Kortom, mevrouw Dahlab mag altijd en overal een hoofddoek dragen behalve wanneer ze lesgeeft op een openbare school. Het dragen van een hoofddoek als uiting van haar religie is *haar keuze*. Keuzes hebben consequenties. In dit geval een redelijk voorspelbare, namelijk dat ze geen lerares zal kunnen zijn op een openbare school. Je kunt niet alles hebben. Ook niet op het gebied van religie.

----------


## dicksr

Waarde Knollebol,

Petje af.
dicksr  :handbang:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *Er wordt ook niet gezegd dat ze geen hoofddoek mag dragen. Sterker nog, het arrest stelt zelfs dat dat een grondbeginsel is dat in principe gerespecteerd dient te worden. Het arrest verwijst echter ook terecht naar de godsdienstoorlogen en vervolgingen die Europa eeuwenlang verscheurd hebben en dat het recht op godsdienstvrijheid dus niet een absoluut recht is. 
> 
> Mevrouw Dahlab was onderwijzeres op een kleuterschool. Men wil niet dat kleuters, op welke wijze ook, gendoctrineerd worden met welke ideologie dan ook. Terwijl zij onderwijzeres was heeft zij zich bekeerd tot de islam. Dat is haar goed recht en is haar vrije keuze geweest. Die keuze bracht voor haar de consequentie dat ze een hoofddoek ging dragen als uiting van haar religieuze overtuiging. Ook goed. Alleen niet in de klas. Dat is wat het arrest zegt. En volgens mij terecht. Leraren zijn een belangrijk rolmodel voor kinderen en kinderen zullen zich daar snel mee identificeren. Ik zou als athestische ouder het niet kunnen waarderen dat wanneer ik mijn kind naar een openbare school stuur, dat een leraar vervolgens mijn kind gaat indoctrineren met religieuze ideen. Dat heeft een leraar maar te laten. Dat is het principe waar het hier om gaat. 
> 
> Kortom, mevrouw Dahlab mag altijd en overal een hoofddoek dragen behalve wanneer ze lesgeeft op een openbare school. Het dragen van een hoofddoek als uiting van haar religie is haar keuze. Keuzes hebben consequenties. In dit geval een redelijk voorspelbare, namelijk dat ze geen lerares zal kunnen zijn op een openbare school. Je kunt niet alles hebben. Ook niet op het gebied van religie.*


In eerdere topics is al eens gediscussieerd over of de hoofddoek nu een uiting was van religie, of van cultuur. Hier is het dus religie. 
Ik heb geen bezwaar tegen een hoofddoek als zodanig. Als het maar geen sluier, burka of iets is dat het gelaat bedekt, dat vind ik geen manier om met kinderen te communiceren.
Ik neem aan dat de school ook een sollicitatiegesprek heeft gevoerd en de dame in kwestie een open instelling ten toon heeft gespreid en tevens bereid is tot open communicatie met ouders en collegae zonder inmenging van haar geloof. 
Ik vind de instelling en opstelling namelijk veel belangrijker. Hoe gaat zij de kinderen begeleiden, wat verteld zij hen? Als zij prima in staat blijkt haar geloof thuis te laten en goed functioneerd is er m.i. geen probleem.

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik heb geen bezwaar tegen een hoofddoek als zodanig. Als het maar geen sluier, burka of iets is dat het gelaat bedekt, dat vind ik geen manier om met kinderen te communiceren.
> Ik neem aan dat de school ook een sollicitatiegesprek heeft gevoerd en de dame in kwestie een open instelling ten toon heeft gespreid en tevens bereid is tot open communicatie met ouders en collegae zonder inmenging van haar geloof. 
> Ik vind de instelling en opstelling namelijk veel belangrijker. Hoe gaat zij de kinderen begeleiden, wat verteld zij hen? Als zij prima in staat blijkt haar geloof thuis te laten en goed functioneerd is er m.i. geen probleem.*


Al deze overwegingen komen in het arrest aan de orde. Het EHRM, de hoogste rechter op het gebied van mensenrechten in Europa, en wat dat betreft ook het meest machthebbende instituut ter wereld, bestaat niet uit een stelletje amateurs.

Ja, de dame in kwestie had een open instelling en heeft niet gepoogd de kinderen bewust te benvloeden. Maar daar gaat het dus niet om. Het gaat om de subtiele benvloeding die uitgaat van het rolmodel dat een bepaalde levensfilosofie aanhangt en dat ook duidelijk door middel van symbolen, in dit geval een hoofddoekje, uitdraagt. 

Met betrekking tot haar instelling wil ik toch nog graag vermelden dat zij zich uitdrukkelijk op jouw standpunt stelde en dat het EHRM daar ook nadrukkelijk op ingegaan is. Desalniettemin kwam het EHRM tot de conclusie die zij getrokken heeft; namelijk dat het de overheid vrijstaat om in bepaalde gevallen de vrijheid van godsdienst in te perken. Als jke het precies wil weten moet je het arrest maar lezen.

Zoals gezegd, het rolmodel mag een levensfilosofie aanhangen, maar deze dus niet nadrukkelijk uitdragen. Als rolmodel zijnde. Als niet rolmodel zijnde, of in de priv-sfeer mag ze wat dat betreft doen en laten wat ze wil.

Gelaatsbedekking gaat nog een stap verder en je zou je zelfs kunnen afvragen of dat niet in z'n geheel verboden zou kunnen worden op grond van de uitzonderingen die artikel 9 lid 2 EVRM toelaat. Maar dat is een andere discussie.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *Al deze overwegingen komen in het arrest aan de orde. Het EHRM, de hoogste rechter op het gebied van mensenrechten in Europa, en wat dat betreft ook het meest machthebbende instituut ter wereld, bestaat niet uit een stelletje amateurs.
> 
> Ja, de dame in kwestie had een open instelling en heeft niet gepoogd de kinderen bewust te benvloeden. Maar daar gaat het dus niet om. Het gaat om de subtiele benvloeding die uitgaat van het rolmodel dat een bepaalde levensfilosofie aanhangt en dat ook duidelijk door middel van symbolen, in dit geval een hoofddoekje, uitdraagt. 
> 
> Met betrekking tot haar instelling wil ik toch nog graag vermelden dat zij zich uitdrukkelijk op jouw standpunt stelde en dat het EHRM daar ook nadrukkelijk op ingegaan is. Desalniettemin kwam het EHRM tot de conclusie die zij getrokken heeft; namelijk dat het de overheid vrijstaat om in bepaalde gevallen de vrijheid van godsdienst in te perken. Als jke het precies wil weten moet je het arrest maar lezen.
> 
> Zoals gezegd, het rolmodel mag een levensfilosofie aanhangen, maar deze dus niet nadrukkelijk uitdragen. Als rolmodel zijnde. Als niet rolmodel zijnde, of in de priv-sfeer mag ze wat dat betreft doen en laten wat ze wil.
> 
> Gelaatsbedekking gaat nog een stap verder en je zou je zelfs kunnen afvragen of dat niet in z'n geheel verboden zou kunnen worden op grond van de uitzonderingen die artikel 9 lid 2 EVRM toelaat. Maar dat is een andere discussie.*


Zo wordt het kruisje om de nek van de katholiek ook opeens een religieuse uiting. De Moslims hebben recht van spreken als dat wel gedragen mag worden. Wij tillen er dan wel niet zo zwaar aan maar: Gelijke monniken gelijke kappen (o nee sorry: Geen kappen  :hihi:  )

----------


## Knollebol

Zoals ik al eerder zei; lees dat arrest eerst eens. Ook hier is aan gedacht. En voor de goede orde; dat kruisje _is_ een religieus symbool. Het verschil is dat je dat kruisje onder je kleren kunt stoppen op momenten dat het even niet uitkomt. Iemand met een fors kruis om z'n nek moet dat in Zwitserland als docent op een openbare school ook wegstoppen. Moslims en christenen zijn een pot nat, ook wat dat betreft.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_
> Het bedekken van het haar is een plicht volgens de soennah. Dit geldt overigens ook voor mannen....
> Het gaat om een verbod op alle religieuze symbolen, dat puur ter bestrijding (als ik die term mag gebruiken) van het hoofddoekje wordt ingevoerd.....
> Demonstreren is een recht dat enkel in uitzonderingsgevallen verboden mag worden (bijv. gevaar voor de openbare orde)....
> Democratie betekent dat de stem van het volk telt. Het is geen JA-NEE situatie. Het ligt veel genuanceerder, hetgeen inhoudt dat de stem van minderheden (minderheid in aantal) ook wordt gehoord....
> Het NIET aanpassen van kledingen gedrag aan de lokale waarden en normen is GEEN vorm respecteloosheid jegens de samenleving INDIEN je hiermee geen wettelijke en morele normen schendt en je ook nog eens normaal in de omgang blijft....
> 
> K.


*IETS OVER DE VOORGESCHIEDENIS VAN DE SLUIERWET*

Ik duid _laciteit_ nu aan als: neutraliteit van bepaalde ruimtes in de samenleving, van het karakter van activiteiten daarin, en van mensen in hun rol in die verbanden, ten bate van begrenzing van de macht van afzonderlijke levens- en wereldbeschouwingen, en ten bate van de vrijheid en gelijkheid daarvan.

De fransen hanteren het beginsel van laciteit nu 200 jaar. De toepassing hebben ze doorlopend aangepast aan wisselende omstandigheden. Daartoe hebben ze steeds nieuwe wetten tot stand gebracht, en gevarieerde, zich ontwikkelende rechtspraak.

Het is niet zo dat ze het beginsel 200 jaar lang op n manier hebben toegepast en het nu, in 2004, voor het eerst opeens heel anders toepassen. Ik heb niet het idee dat er sprake is van een breuk met het verleden.

In 1989 rees de hoofddoekjeskwestie voor het eerst in Frankrijk. Sommige gemoederen raakten toen al verhit. De overheid verzocht de Conseil dEtat om het te beoordelen volgens het franse staatsrecht.
De overheid en de Conseil dEtat maakten zich nog niet echt zorgen over de laciteit en reageerden gematigd.

De Conseil ging uit van het beginsel van laciteit.
Dus aan de ene kant van neutraliteit van _services publics_, en van mensen daarin.
En aan de andere kant van vrijheid van geweten, godsdienst en expressie (de onderwijswet (van 1989) garandeerde vrijheid van expressie aan leerlingen).
Voorts ging de Conseil uit van algemene eisen inherent aan het functioneren van _services publics_ (orde, betrokkenheid, efficientie e. d.)

Op grond hiervan achtte de Conseil dEtat leerlingen vrij om religieuze symbolen te dragen, binnen grenzen van de neutraliteit en van de algemene eisen voor het functioneren.

De Conseil formuleerde vier regels:

1) Sont prohibs les actes de pression, de provocation, de proslytisme, ou de propagande;
2) sont rejets les comportements pouvant porter atteinte  la dignit, au pluralisme ou  la libert de l'lve ou de tout membre de la communaut ducative ainsi que ceux compromettant leur sant et leur scurit;
3) sont exclus toute perturbation du droulement des activits d'enseignement, du rle ducatif des enseignants et tout trouble apport  l'ordre dans l'tablissement ou au fonctionnement normal du service;
4) les missions dvolues au service public de l'ducation ne peuvent tre affectes par les comportements des lves et notamment le contenu des programmes et l'obligation d'assiduit.

(Ook als je geen frans leest begrijp je de sleutelwoorden wel).

Zo luidde het recht toen, volgens de Conseil.

Religieuze symbolen op zichzelf waren dus niet verboden. Maar ze konden verboden worden als ze een of meer van de vier regels schonden. Het rapport Stasi zegt dit zo:

 Globalement, les signes rligieux ne sont donc pas en soi prohibs mais ils peuvent l'tre s'ils revtent un caractre ostentatoire ou revendicatif .

_ostensatoire_ betekent opzichtig, _revendicatif_ betekent opeisend

Het was aan scholen zelf om de vier regels toe te passen, en aan rechters om daarover te oordelen.
Voor scholen was dat vaak moeilijk omdat de regels abstract zijn, en moeilijk te beoordelen toestanden betreffen.
Daarbij wilden rechters godsdienstige symbolen niet interpreteren  daarvoor achtten ze zich niet toegerust.
Daarom wilden ze zich ook niet buigen over de vraag of hoofddoekjes misschien soms onderdrukkend zijn voor meisjes (de overheid en de Conseil dEtat waren daar in 1989 ook nog aan voorbij gegaan).

De Sluierwet is bedoeld als practische uitwerking van de vier regels, en als duidelijke grens.

Deze wet is overigens alleen een wijzigingswet, nl. van de Onderwijswet,
met n inhoudelijk artikel, over opzichtige godsdienstige symbolen, dat in de Onderwijswet komt.

zie verder:

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_
> (...) en dat het recht op godsdienstvrijheid dus niet een absoluut recht is
> (...) Je kunt niet alles hebben. Ook niet op het gebied van religie.


Dit is een van de belangrijkste punten, dat je sommige godsdienstigen maar niet aan hun verstand lijkt te kunnen brengen.

----------

